# OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM...



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen of America is looking for feedback from owners of Touareg's on what they like/don't like/would change/ etc. They are being very proactive in trying to determine what issues/problems/likes/dislikes and more people have about the vehicle. So both good and bad, feel free to post here with your comments and feedback. Also just for fun, include the make and model of vehicle you moved out of to purchase this.
Thanks,
-jamie


----------



## touareg6868 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

i went to the dealer a few days ago and the front seat controls were a little too close to the door. you sortof had to squeezeyour hand in. they should also have cup-holder covers so the front cup holders wouldnt always have to be... just there. but otherwise it was really nice. i liked the overall design and it felt extremely luxurious.


----------



## TouaregPlease (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Do have any idea when this car will be crash tested either by the government or the Institute? That's a hug factor for me in making the purchase since I am comparing it to the xc90.


----------



## jc4511 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

In the overhead console by the sunroof switches, you can't really see the display on the LCD screen. I and my partner are both over 6'.


----------



## Onearmedmidget (May 3, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I have to say if VW keeps up to date with the problems and issues unlike the past generation(3 years to fix regulators etc etc), they will definately improve their reliability tenfold.
This is a good sign, lets hope it's not only with the touareg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Of course we will have to see how quick they will act on any issues that arise.














Here's to a good start.


----------



## thurstonh3 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I took delivery of an 04 touareg from Speedway VW Indianapolis, In., yesterday around 6:45 PM. The vehicle MSRP is $49815. Wheat Beige/Pure Beige,V8, Prem. Pkg., 19" wheel Pkg. Having driven it for the better part of 24 hrs, my initial impressions follow.
1) Exterior color looks totally different than website. Not as "gold" as website. Not even as "gold" as Desert silver on MB vehicles. I would say a very silvery champagne. Very expensive looking.
2) Interior color looks less "yellow" than on website. Pretty close to Tan leather on most Lexus products. Leather extends to door handles and pulls, and door coverings. Leather is as well turned as any I have seen on ANY manufacturer. Simply put...extraordinary. Myrtle wood looks "deep", meaning substantial, authentic and carefully selected and tasteful. Aluminum trim pieces ditto, and go well with the contrast between the very dark Myrtle and the light colored leather. The upper dash piece and corresponding door pieces are a sort of subtle chocolate brown and contrast very nicely with wood leather and aluminum. The dash pieces are very high quality, yes as nice as my lexus SC 430, has a nice soft feel to the touch. The layout of the switchgear is fine, though I'm not too picky if its at least semi intuitive to use. Seems the turn stalks are a notch above most switchgear I've seen in VWs, in any case quite adequate and have a solid feel and interestingly, when making a lane change instead of manually flipping the turn signal several times, if you push down the stalk it will give 3 flashes and terminate itself...quite handy. The instrument cluster is in keeping with the tastefulness of the rest of the dash, and provides all thre info you might need and then some. I think the way it lights up at night is pleasing, again as nice as Lexus product. The componentry for the Air suspension and diff lock etc. are highly finished Much nicer than anything I've seen in a VW product and once again on par with my Lexus LX470. Moon roof is standard VW fare which is fine, well integrated. Sound system ll is very accurate, quite "live", highly adjustable..in a word great. Hard to say its better than the Levinson in the SC430, but not far off, and quite a pleasant surprise as I anticipated this would be a weakness-very satisfied! Nav system is waiting on cds. Seats are multiadjustable very comfortable and supportive-excellent. I'm 6' 200 lbs. and have lots of room. Adjustable steering wheel is great, sure to provide exactly the position you want. Lots of storage, 2 compartments in the armrest, 2 large adjustable cup hoders a la LX470, secret compartment underneath the nav head unit,and a large pop-up style compartment center top dash-very handy! I'd have to give it a 9 out of 10, what they could have done better I'm not sure, but I don't believe in 10's.
3) Power from the V8 is readily available and comes on SILKY smooth with a subdued roar. They spent some serious time on this exhaust. The 6 speed tranny is from Japan, I don't know which MFG. but it is killer and may just screw up your satisfaction with the 5 spd you just got used to. Tiptronic functions as advertised (well), and you also have the option of putting the auto in "S" mode, I assume means SPORT, in any casr gives crisper shifts at higher rpms and holds gear longer. Again, first rate. Steering is accurate and seems just right at all speeds froma power assist standpoint. This is worth noting because it seems like BMW makes all of their $$$ getting the "feel" of the steering just right. I think the Treg is close. I say close because my reference point is a # liter X5 , not the V8, and I'm sure their V8 handles a little heavier than the 6 as well. While we're at it, this vehicle lets you know right away that it is no lightweight. Not heavy... just substantial. I'm afraid I wouldn't be happy with the V6 , but in fairness ahven't driven the 6, so who knows. Anyway, the heavines, dovetails perfectly with the impression of this being a quality instrument , solid , structurally bulletproof, sorry but unlike any VW product I've ever seen. I'm quite certain this vehicle was kitchen sinked from a resources standpoint, as vwag wanted to send a signal that something different was brewing. (couldn't resist) The vehicle doesn't feel fast ,as its just too heavy to feel that way, but unlike the LX470, which also has the "quality" heavy feel, it does feel fleet of foot and can more than hustle. A point of note also, it feels faster with the suspension set to sport, makes sense I know. About the air suspension....I don't know if its really necessary, but its cool, and really changes how this vehicle drives . I wouldn't be without it. 
4) Other misc. impressions. Fit and finish inside and out would embarrass an S class MB....just stunning. I don't say that lightly. I have always liked Lexus because the fit and finnish were 2nd to none. Vw has nailed it. The Treg puts the fit and finnish of an X5 to shame. Of course, its till day 1, so if things start falling apart I'll have to amend my comments. That said, the Treg much better put together than the X5, and I bear no malice to BMW or the X5, which is an accomplished vehicle, just the truth in my estimation. The keyless enrty is a bit gimmicky, but hey, I like gadgets so I like it. 
To sum it up, I keep coming back in my mind to the notion that this vehicle is not a VW. Nothing wrong with VWs, just seems better in every way, almost like VW built it from scratch using totally different engineers designers materials suppliers etc., and told every one involved that this had to be good enough to make it to the moon and back. 
Sorry so long....
TH3


----------



## richpearl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (thurstonh3)*

Thomas, thanks very much for the detailed impressions of your new Touareg. It sounds great! I especially appreciate your comparisons with Lexus products, since I moved from a Lexus GS to my current Passat. I think you're right that VW is really nailing the fit and finish, and interior design things. Those were the only things about Audi that I'd preferred to Lexus when I bought my GS new in 1998. If I decide I'm into some serious off-roading, I may well move from my W8 to a Touareg.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (thurstonh3)*

Congratulations!!! and thank you for taking the time to share your first impressions....And to put this review in some sense of perpspective, it is paramount that we remember that this product is the result of a $600,000,000 joint venture with Porsche...A lesser result would be shocking...at least to me


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwguild)*

Congratulations!!! The Touareg is indeed stunning.
How did you get yours early? We were told that we cannot deliver until June 30th ( a VW rule since the "official" launch date is July 1st).


----------



## 32teeth (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (JohnTT)*

I purchased a v8 on Tuesday. Dealer will NOT allow me to take delivery until he has another one on the lot. Can I DEMAND that he release the car? So what if HE has to wait another few days or weeks. I have cash in hand to buy your product, not buy a car and then loan it back free to the dealer. Can you help me? Having people take test drives in my car makes me sick to my stomach. But only other option is to wait till whenever to the next allocation arrives with the options I want. Gave up my X5 for this vehicle and have to rent a car till I can take delivery. Very sad situation.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (32teeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32teeth* »_ Having people take test drives in my car makes me sick to my stomach. But only other option is to wait till whenever to the next allocation arrives with the options I want. 

I would flat out demand that no shoppers drive your car without your approval. It's a fact that some are taking delivery early, I am taking delivery tomorrow morning (june 27).


----------



## thurstonh3 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (JohnTT)*

I really can't say why they chose to sell it to me yesterday. I placed a call to the dealership the prior week, spoke to a salesperson who took my name said he'd call me when he knew more about arrival date. Tuesday morning he called and said they had just unloaded a blue V6 and a wheat V8. He described the equipment on the V8 as MSRP of 42,000.00 appx,( which bummed me out cause I wanted the prem pkg), and told me they wouldn't be ready to look at till late in the afternoon. I show up at 3:45 and low and behold a Wheat V8 that has 19" rims? This isn't the V8 he described. I wait for another gentleman(who is drooling on the car), to exit the driver's seat , step into it and have a looksee,awesome. I run into the showroom , find the salesperson,ask if thats the V8, is it STILL? for sale,(YES),I'll take it. Put down the deposit, spoke to the GM of the dealership who said you're in the right place at the right time its yours. End of story. They were extremely nice , I hope I didn't get them in trouble. 
TH3


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (JohnTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnTT* »_Congratulations!!! The Touareg is indeed stunning.
How did you get yours early? We were told that we cannot deliver until June 30th ( a VW rule since the "official" launch date is July 1st).

Don't tell my dealer! I just took delivery of the V6 yesterday. In my short time with the car I would say that a couple things need some improvement:
1) Put little ridges on the memory seat buttons corresponding to which memory number it is. I found myself feeling the buttons and counting until I got to the right one
2) Allow owners to turn off the beeping that occurs when the ignition is on, but the belts are not fastened
3) Proofread the manual again and fix the typos and misinformation in it. e.g. the directions for setting the passenger side back up tilt are wrong, as is registering a remote to a driver memory position, Engine sizes and HP (my manual states the V6 has 215HP and the V8 has 306HP)
4) Include a blanking panel on the console rather than a hole for those cars without rear differential locks
5) Install a shelf in glove box to hold the manual (my '00 Jetta has this, why not the Touareg?)


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (32teeth)*

I'm not sure I understand. If you've actually _purchased_ the car - signed contracts and given them the money for it, I'd be discussing the situation with the local police, not an Internet message board. 
If you haven't signed and paid for the car, it's theirs to do with as they please.


----------



## stgreen (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (mml7)*

mml7:
what dealership did you purchase your t reg at? im 15 miles north of you...
thanks.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (mml7)*

Actually there is a shelf in the glove box...have another look...


----------



## stgreen (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwguild)*

vwguild:
IS there a way to turn off that seat belt chimer when the car is on but one's seatbelt is unbuckled - like an overide???


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stgreen)*

I have NO idea... I have not gotten mine yet, BUT...If it is a safety issue...Calif.Highway Patrol gave out 40,000 no seat belt tickets in May...I would think NOT...
it seems that in practical application, as opposed to our "Drive Experience" in Phoenix where these things were never turned off, that you will have to kind of learn the product...This is all new for all of us...










_Modified by vwguild at 8:49 AM 6-28-2003_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stgreen)*

I got mine at Bernardi in Natick. You're probably going to Dana? That's where I got my Jetta a few years back...


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_Actually there is a shelf in the glove box...have another look... 

I definately don't have one







There is a little plastic part at the top that looks like it could potentially be a mounting point...?


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (mml7)*

Pull that down...


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

*drooling* Mmmmmm, Touareg...
I was planning on keeping my W8 for at least 3 years. However, the Touareg has me questioning that!


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stgreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stgreen* »_vwguild:
IS there a way to turn off that seat belt chimer when the car is on but one's seatbelt is unbuckled - like an overide???


That would be illegal.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Hajduk)*

Have the laws changed? My Jetta doesn't do this. If I'm sitting in the parking lot waiting for my wife, but running the engine so that I can keep the interior cool for my infant son, why must I have my seat belt buckled to avoid hearing the chime every 30 seconds or so? I'm not talking about driving without wearing seatbelts (that would be stupid).


----------



## stgreen (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (mml7)*

I was refering to what mml7 stated: when the car is PARKED and you are waiting inside the vehicle for someone... that chimer is pretty loud and seems to go off every 30 seconds or so...
also - I know you can control the temperture differently with the dual zone climate control, but it seems as the fan speed can NOT be separate.. turn one up and the other goes up as well... anyway to bypass this?
and yeah, ive been speaking to Dana vw. so far, great service.


----------



## TouaregPlease (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

The back seat bottom is short. Why?


----------



## VW-Fan (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregPlease)*

I'm not a Touareg owner (yet), but I did test drive a fairly loaded V8 today ($48k) and have a few random observations and suggestions.
1. Its fit and fiinish was excellent inside and out. Nice digital display on the dashboard - hope it won't fade out over time. 
2. The seats need more bolstering. (Just copy Volvo and you will be fine.) Suggest being able to cool as well as heat front seats.
3. Back seat leg room was a little tight. (I'm 6'2".) Needs longer seat cushion. Center armrest was OK, but its cupholders would seem to place any secured drink in line with the ocassionionally errant elbow. (This detail is not a biggie with me.) Nice B-pillar vents.
4. Interior HVAC/stereo/nav controls seemed more complex than need be. Nice sounding stereo though.
5. Engine was a little hesitant at first, but after 30 mph, it took off nicely. Heard low-level sounds underneath when driving. Wasn't quite sure what it might be.
6. Brakes were not as responsive as I expected, but were generally fine.
Overall, the Touareg is one truly fine vehicle.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (VW-Fan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-Fan* »_
6. Brakes were not as responsive as I expected, but were generally fine.
Overall, the Touareg is one truly fine vehicle.


Wow, brakes not as responsive? These are without a doubt the finest brakes I've witnessed on a production vehicle. Better than my race brakes on my S4. Anyway, here's my minor complaint. 
When you have the navigation working with the radio on, the instructions will be spoken at a higher volume than the radio. If you have the radio at a high volume, the navigation lady will scream the directions at you, promptly scaring everying the car. Perhaps a better option is to mute the radio slightly during navigation instructions. Other than that, I love this car.


----------



## 303corrados (Apr 23, 2003)

wish the guys at port would make sure to put the maroney sticker when they ship. we can not sell our V8 until it arrives!


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_When you have the navigation working with the radio on, the instructions will be spoken at a higher volume than the radio. If you have the radio at a high volume, the navigation lady will scream the directions at you, promptly scaring everying the car.

That sounds hillarious








[on a side note: Will you bring your Touareg to next week's Pines meet? I'll head up there if you do, as I'm dying to see that vehicle and all the dealers seem to be selling them off before I can get into the showroon







]


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

My initial feedback is to introduce the german v10 tdi equipped options in the v8: the manual shift lever behind the steering wheel (rocker arms)
the optional acoustic noise reduction glass
the optional darker glass solar heat reducing glass
the solar powered grid in the moonroof to activate the ventilation system
air conditioned seats (hey, phateon is getting them..)
the 5 inch display in the center console vs the 3 inch display
the telephone control on the steering wheel 
front mud wings
optional electromechanical opening/closing tailgate
heated windscreen
crash severity sensors that cause the car doors to unlock
lockable stowage compartment for the non-smoker package
the easy entry function that retacts the seat and steering column when getting in or out of the vehicle..
the interior light at night that is lit continously around the center console
the rechargeable photon flashlight..
the automatic air quality sensor that senses the pollutant concentration and shifts to recirc air...
the multitude of aerials hidden in the body of the vehicle..including a gsm antenna
VARIABLY SECTIONABLE glove compartment
bi-xenon headlights as standard
all of these options are gleaned to be existing and available on a v10 tdi sold in germany...so I can on all forum members to send a loud and resounding message to vw north america...we want all them damn options but in a v8, and not a diesel.
of course there are a few diesel fanatics but not nearly as great as the euro bretheren so give us every option in the world but let it be gasoline powered.
and please please please, give us air conditioned seats...
from your one of 16 million inhabitants of the greater Southern California area!!!
-brian


----------



## VW-Fan (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (aupieddecochon)*

I would suggest that the V-10 TDI is the one engine option that would really make the Touareg stand out in the crowd of SUVs. Not only is it more powerful, it is at least 25% more fuel efficient and potentially far more durable than the V-6 or V-8 gas alternatives. Now the trick is to make it available in such states as MA ASAP. 
I would go along with adding a few more options to the list - even separating out the nav. system from the Premium (?) option package. But please, whatever you do, do not saddle the V-10 with the Extreme Package as standard equipment (as is currently the word). Put a few more standard nicities in the V-10 if you like (e.g. upgraded stereo, Napa leather seats) that would be priced somewhat less than if they were sold as separate options (e.g. $1,800 added to the bottom line versus $2,100 as options - assuming for the moment that Napa leather and other currently packaged features would be sold as a separate option). Just don't price it too much higher than the standard V-8. 
Sorry for being a little OT, but hopefully it would influence future production.


----------



## stgreen (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (aupieddecochon)*

I agree with aupieddecochon in some options available in Europe should be available here, stateside - especially the acoustic glass and built in flashlight.
as far as the t-reg itself, after a few hours of test drives I would say the things to address:
1) Backseat fold down method and construction. For true utility, heaving up the seat bottoms, taking off head rests, folding down seats and then finding a place to store the headrests (or placing them back in the two slots - in a reversed direction) is not great. Many other car makers have better systems than the t-reg. 
2) seat belt chime when car is on, but parked. Annoying - espeically if you like to have a cup of coffee or are waiting for someone, or you have the car on and are tying to put a baby seat in, etc... Why do new vw's have this as standard? Either eliminate it, or have an easy way to disengage this.
3) separate on/off controls for dual control a/c. It seems as though temperatures can be different, but one side cannot be on when the other side is off. 
4) make six disc changer standard in console unit. people want more than single disc and rear six-disc magazine is ok, but in-dash is so much better. again, with many other car-makers it seems standard. 
5) make all interior colors available with all exterior colors.
6) have Nappa leather as a stand alone option, so one doesn't have to spend $7,000 for the leather while getting items he/she may not want or need (nav, air suspension, etc...)
7) have ski-pass thu as standard in all t-regs. It really helps if you have that for ski's - especially if the seat fold-down method construction is so poor. without it, to carry ski's inside car, you have to eliminate one seat and it becomes a three seater. 
8) seats - this is so personal, but after spending two years and 35,000 miles in a 2001.5 passat I'd have to say those are the best car seats I have ever sat in (including bmw, audi, saab). the leather is smooth and seats are easy in, easy out and EXTREMELY comforatble for any distance. The Touaregs seats were ok, but seemed fairly firm and not so sure about spending 2-3 hours in them. 
what is GREAT is the interior - especially dash board layout and controls and swithgear. Quiet ride, great power from v8 and quality - interior and exterior.
thanks for listening. I hope I have made some valuable suggestions that some people agree with.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (aupieddecochon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aupieddecochon* »_My initial feedback is to introduce the german v10 tdi equipped options in the v8: the manual shift lever behind the steering wheel (rocker arms)
the optional acoustic noise reduction glass
the optional darker glass solar heat reducing glass
the solar powered grid in the moonroof to activate the ventilation system
air conditioned seats (hey, phateon is getting them..)
the 5 inch display in the center console vs the 3 inch display
the telephone control on the steering wheel 
front mud wings
optional electromechanical opening/closing tailgate
heated windscreen
crash severity sensors that cause the car doors to unlock
lockable stowage compartment for the non-smoker package
the easy entry function that retacts the seat and steering column when getting in or out of the vehicle..
the interior light at night that is lit continously around the center console
the rechargeable photon flashlight..
the automatic air quality sensor that senses the pollutant concentration and shifts to recirc air...
the multitude of aerials hidden in the body of the vehicle..including a gsm antenna
VARIABLY SECTIONABLE glove compartment
bi-xenon headlights as standard

There are a fair number of the above items you mentioned that *are* included in the current vehicles. Outside of that, how much are you willing to pay over the existing price of the V8 to get the remainder? That is the question that faced VWoA product planners trying to spec the initial vehicles for this market. I'm sure adjustments will be made over time as well. Mostly I just wanted to point out that a number of the things you list above are on the current vehicles.
-jamie


----------



## Touareg Fan (Feb 17, 2003)

*The MOST IMPORTANT option that's not available:*

It's fantastic on today's more crowded multi lane highways. It's available from MBZ, BMW, Infiniti, and Lexus, etc. It's only a $600 option on the Lexus LX330.
The option? It's Automatic Cruise Control. I think VW missed the boat big time by not offering this feature on the Touareg!


_Modified by Touareg Fan at 3:19 PM 6-28-2003_


----------



## Touareg Fan (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Also, VW: Please allow more exterior colors if the Teak interior is chosen.


----------



## Titos911 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Touareg Fan)*

Well after waiting for ever I got the chance to look at the v6 in person and we were ready to trade our 2002 Denali for a V6.............Well after looking and comparing at the last minute we back out of the deal,from our point of view this is why.
1) Even that it was a V6 with premium package,x lights, premium sterio hard to belive that she only has a 1 Disc for the CD Player.
2)We found the seats to be hard as wood,further more the middle back seat is just useless as I can only imagine someone sitting in ther middle for more than 2 hours.
3)The rear leg room way to short as still you fit good your knees are almost touching the back part of the front seats,it even feels like my 96 explorer is more roomy.
4)I found the the VW logo way to big.
5)As the interior is dead gorgeous I found the seat controls cheap
6)the front seat has to be way up to be able to clearly see over the wheel
7)the only cup holder on the back that I saw were in the middle with 3 people or two baby car seats no place to put the drinks,if theres more I never saw them
8) That bag in the middle of the rear seat useless what do i need that
9) And last for $41,000USD it may be a little too much .
I do still like it a lot but i will wait for the second round next year to see the how much the improve.
To those of you that purchase her enjoy it ! and good luck ,keep us all posted in your findings.


----------



## rainor (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*









VWoA:
Here are 2 dealer experiences I had while test driving a Touareg today.
1) Valley Motors, MD
They had the V6 and V8 Touaregs like all dealers. They were test driving the V6 model. As we inquired for a test drive, we waiting while someone else completes their test drive. My wife and I waited patiently and very loudly the sales manager explaimed in an angary-tone "THEY ONLY WANT TO TEST DRIVE IT, NO ONE WANTS TO BUY IT!!!!!" as our salesman entered the sales office to xerox my driver's license. He was very loud and unprofessional. I was shocked because this is a Audi, Porche, MBz, VW, Subaru dealership. I purchased my VW B5 GLX 4-Motion there in 2000. The salesman really had no understanding of the Touareg, and I was amused when he stole the VHS tape from the glove box and said "I'll have to watch this tonight when I get home". OMG. 
The sad part about this test drive experience is I drove 45 miles, past 4 VW dealerships because I thought I would get better service at a higher-end dealership. I guess VWoA needs to beef-up their dealership training & QA, or they won't make much of a dent convincing "other" luxary SUV owners to convert. I'm now re-thinking my purchase, and going back to look at the X5 again. The BMW dealer was more than happy to let me test drive.

2) Cook VW, MD
On my way back home, I stopped in a VW-ONLY dealership to compare and contrast. They had a V6 and V8. They would not let me test drive the V8 unless I filled out a credit-app. LAME - No credit app for you! I can pay cash for this SUV, so you don't need to try to scam a credit-app out of me just for a test drive. Now I realize that when they get your driver's license, they have enough to run preliminary credit check, but that is fair. 
I was able to look all over the V6 and V8 models. I'd just like to compare the power of the V8 versus the V6. The salesman was knowledgable. He memorized just about every specification, but I had to teach him how to use the air-suspension, onboard computer, GPS, and other features. That is OK... I don't need a salesman to help me buy a car








VWoA...
You may want to seriously beef-up your dealer training and brand-image departments because there is no way you'll convert mass-customers to VW, based on dealer/salesman impression. Lucky for you that you have market leading SUV to help.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

The Touareg is a great truck. I grew up driving CJ-5s in the mountains of Colorado, and the offroad abilities of the Touareg are impressive to say the least. The fit and finish are impeccable, and it is a great value when compared to the M5, Ceyanne, etc.
However, the Dealers and salespeople need to get better! Ever since I started looking at this vehicle, I have known more about it than the salespeople. All of the salespeople I have talked to, recently spent time on the "ride and drive" in Phoenix, but I think they stayed out too late the night before, and slept through the whole thing because they still do not know the Touareg.
I have been on the waiting list (deposit put down) at my local dealer for over three months. As of today, my Dealer finally has his initial allotment of two Touaregs ready to test drive. I drove the V8 and loved it. I am ready, willing and able to buy. The price is not an issue as I made the "deal" with my dealer three months ago. However, my dealer says they have no idea what they are going to get (colors, options, etc.) after the initial two, and when they are going to get them. This is what all of the other dealers are saying as well.
I am getting frustrated. I need a vehicle for a vacation I have planned for late July, but I do not know if I will have my Touareg by then. Why don't the dealers know what they are getting in the next month or two???








I am an operations manager for a large commercial construction company. If I told one of my customers, I did not know when his building would be completed, and I did not know what color the carpet would be once it was finished, my customer would laugh in my face, and have my competitor build his building.
Please get your Dealers some information. I walked out of a Volvo Dealer last November when they thought the XC 90 was the hottest thing going. I do not want to do the same with VW because I love this Car!


----------



## rainor (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Test Drive Impressions of Touareg
I had a chance to test drive a V6 today. Here are product enhancement suggestions... (Anyone reading this - consider these as ways to improve an already great piece of machinery... I love the Touareg, but these are some things to consider improving)
1) Very confortable. I'm 5'9" and wifey is 5'5" so its plenty big enough. My wife liked it because she felt she could get into it with little effort. Another husband and wife team who were a little taller who were ahead of us looking at the V8 complained about the leg room in back and head room. I'm not sure why because they fit and didn't appear crampted. The side-to-side space did kinda feel smaller than an X5. It seemed a little wider than my Passat interior. 
2) Ride height was nice, even with Steel Suspension. It felt a little top-heavy. 17" stock tires/rims + steel suspension probably had something to do with it.
3) V6 engine has initial power-lag... Step on the peddal and it takes a few seconds for the truck to rev-up and go. I wasn't able to test drive a V8 today, but my guess is the V8 will be very responsive.
4) I did not see any windshield distortion (I looked at 4 Touaregs today, 2xV6, 2xV8)
5) Back seat fold down design - ***Please redesign ASAP*** If anyone is familiar with Jeep Grand Cherokee back seat design, its a 60/40, same kind of system. You need to remove the head rests and insert in the folded up seat fronts... It is not very good.
6) Engine compartment is very clean, and well designed. Under hood light is nice. Fluid tanks are an the left side, very accessable, together. Everything has black plastic covering, like a typical German auto. 
7) Too bad there isn't a full spare tire in the back deck. Tiny spare - You can get external full size tire, but it will kill the great looking rear-end. Tool kit and stuff is cool, under a prop-able deck lid.
8) Stow-aways for a fire extinguisher and first aid kits in rear quarter panels are nice. 6 CD-Disc changer is back there as well, like a Passat, except on the right side.
9) All Doors must be closed to allow air-suspension to Lower (using the center console rotary knob). It was not obvious - we had to figure it out trial-and-error (or read the manual)... VW Engineers Note: Perhaps add a warning message to color display like "Close Door To Lower" or something like that. They only indication of an error was the little height-indicator flashed-off when it refused to lower the SUV, no beep, no error message. 
10) There could be a potential defect in the interior lighting switch (DOOR/ON/OFF Switch) We could not get the light to shut off. (DOOR setting didn't work - even after start and when we were driving) No doors were open.
11) Independant climate control is not-quite Independant. Temp settings are independant, vents are independant, but front FAN Setting is syncronized for both sides - meaning it is like there is only 1 fan for both sides. Driver and Passenger have their own FAN speed rocker switchs, but they are both wired together and adjust both sides air flow. Only one airflow, not two independant air flows.
13) Tire Air Pressure Monitor system appeared only available in the driver's computer display. I had a difficult time finding it in the onboard nav/radio screen. Tire pressure monitor readings may or may not be displayable here, but it would be nice to see. Maybe have a comprehensive instrumentation display like Differential temps, engine stats, Tilt Angles in all axes, Transfer case temp, tire pressure readings, vech height. This may be a nice All-In-One display for rock-climbers and off-roaders.
14) All entry points have chrome scratch/skid plates - Very nice !!! No scratched paint.
15) I'm not sure I like all the exterior chrome side door guards and chrome window trim. Perhaps offer a "Black-Out" package? There isn't a lot so it wouldn't keep me from buying one.
16) LCD readout on overhead console... What is that for? It doesn't serve much purpose if you have NAV and the color onboard driver's computer. It is very difficult to see and use. I'd recommend dumping it.
17) Key-Fob door lock/unlock... The doors unlock and lock very quietly, and the typicall BEEPs were sometimes not heard. I couldn't hear the the loud "CHUNK!" sound associated with the unlock/lock of the doors made it difficult to tell if the door was unlocked. It was difficult to unlock the rear door and glass because myself and every salesman I ran into, couldn't get the hang of how to lock/unlock the doors with the Key Fob buttons. 
18a) The keyless entry feature is kinda over hyped. You must have the key to start the engine, so keyless door entry isn't much of a practical feature cause you still need to dig out your car keys. VW Engineers - Please add keyless ignition and you'll have something. 
18b) Because of #17 above, it was hard to positively figure out if you could open the door, or if the SUV locked it self up. There is a tiny little BEEP that worked sometimes (cause we had a hard time getting the combination of actions correct) Lets turn up the volume a little on the Beeps, and flash the BRAKE LIGHTs instead of the tiny rear directional blinker lights.
19) The sales litature showed a 12V lighter Flashlight - Is this an option? None of the T-Regs I looked at had that in the center console; Perhaps removed from Demos so they won't be stolen ;-)
20) Sliding-lid over ashtray with wood interior is very difficult to reach + push open. I suggest reworking this design a little.
21) Instrument Cluster, fluid temp gauges - mark them with words like Water and Oil. The tiny pictures for their function is kinda difficult to derive meaning - unless you read the manual or are familar with those kinda gauges








22) Perhaps incorporate a pop-up lid over the junk-tray in the center top dash area. Some pictures I have seen show one, but the T-Regs I saw didn't appear to have it, unless the lid hides itself.
23) Sales litature lacks a comprehensive interior photo (Overhead shot or side cut-away). The T-Reg's interior makes the sale!!! There is only a steering wheel + inst. panel shot, and another that hints at the interior by showing the underseat lighting. I did enjoy the "Beep-Beep", "See Page 44", and "Whoa" whimsy. 
24) Please offer 20" Rims/Tires like big-brother.
25) The 2nd fold-down sun visor could be a little bigger. I'm not sure if this is possible but the 2nd has to serve as the front sun shield and it won't work after 4:00pm'ish








26) Head-liner appeared to be loose around the front edge of the sun roof. Overhead console Homelink + Map light buttons are very fragile-feeling. When you press them, the console bows. Some rework on the overall console may be in order - this is not very rugged. Everything else was tight. All other fit and finish was perfect.
27) 2nd row head rests really block rear-view. Center seat head rest will be the first thing you remove.
28) Great size brakes! Should show-off mega brake calipers with TOUAREG branded in side like typical Porche branding, just to show competition what Touareg is made of. It is hard to see the actual size of thos calipers because they are painted black.
29) Front fog laps are tiny. For off-roaders, this may not be adiquate, even with Bi-Xenons.
30) Very plastic-laden front grill and lower front air dam/grill. Off-roading may easily damage. Highway should be ok.
31) How about some standard under body tow hooks for pulling those jeeps out of stuck situations? There was a lot of effort made to make the front and rear look good. its all sealed up. I couldn't find a place to hook a chain.
That's all I could find.
Sorry for so many - I design products for a living








Way to go VW - What a great SUV!


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I took a Touareg V8 w/premium plus package out for a test drive yesterday, even though I have no intention ov buying until the V10 TDI comes here. But, OMG this thing is awesome! The dealer I went to had a Black V6 and a Blue Silver V8, but I only drove the V8. The truck is absolutely amazing, I loved almost everything about it.
First, the list of things I didn't like:
-White guage illumination
-Guage numbers are a bit small and hard to read
-Rear head rests are even more in the way than on the Passat
-Air suspension control was difficult to operate
-Overhead (homelink and compass) controls looked cheap compared to the rest of the cabin
-Passengers window doesn't have one touch up
-CD, not DVD, based navigation
-Seat bolstering was worse than Passat.
-Continental tires (yuk. for nearly $50k I'd expect better rubber)
What I really liked alot:
-Large, auto dimming, sideview mirrors
-Keyless entry system, unlocks the doors if you have the key in your pocket
-Entry illumination in the rearview mirrors, door bottoms, and footwells
-Automatic day/night sensing bi-xenon headlamps
-Redesigned control stalks on steering column
-Rechargable flashlight in Aux 12V socket
-Large, color, MFA
-Absolutely stunning nav screen, and interface
-Dual sunshades for driver and passenger
-Onboard air pump
-Fit, finish, and materials are a step above anything else in the VWoA line
-Enormous cargo area
-Redesigned window switches have a better feel
-Heated steering wheel
-Memory function now adjusts steering wheel and seat belts
General opinion:
The dealer let me take it for a solo test drive, which let me run it out a bit, and I have to say the V8 has alot of grunt. But the first thing I noticed was actually the ignition. I assume the ignition is electronic because there is no resistance on the key at all when you turn the vehicle on. It simply clicks to a different position and then the Touareg springs to life.
The controls are arranged differently than the Passat, so it took me a second to find the mirror controls and adjust them to my liking, then I noticed there was almost no visibility in the center mirror because of the rear headrests. Each head rest is nearly 9" square, rendering the rear window nearly useless.
The next thing I played with was the air suspension, and while very cool, it is slow to operate, and the switch is difficult and non-intuitive. You have to keep holding the knob in the raise or lower position until you get to the desired height, similar to the comfort position of the sunroof. It would be nice if there were some sort of presets, or memory, for various height settings in addition to this manual control.
After I finally got the Touareg adjusted the way I wanted it, I took it out and was immediatly in love with the engine. There was no hesitation when you hit the throttle and the engine would run up to it's 6500RPM redline quite readily, making the Touareg really feel sporty. The six speed Tiptronic transmission kept the engine in it's powerband nicely and it felt much more refined than the five speed Tiptronic in the Passat.
Shifts were smooth and seamless all the way through the gears, and shifts in tip mode were immediate with very little second guessing from the computer. The whole drivetrain was extremely quiet inside the cabin, but the V8 Touareg does have a sweet exhaust note with the windows down.
Handling was impressive, particularly with the stock Continental all terrain, all season, rubber. There is relatively little body roll, and no discernable flex for such a large vehicle, it rides about like a Passat variant with H&R suspension. The whole package really inspired sport minded driving, so I turned off on a deserted road and did a few high speed 0-70mph runs and I was really impressed at how quickly and effortlessly this beast of a vehicle achieves that speed.
The braking was a bit disappointing. For such large brakes, four piston calipers on disks front and rear, the stopping capabilities were really lacking. I'm sure this could be fixed by a simple pad swap and stainless steel lines. There isn't a need to upgrade the calipers as they are simply enormous from the factory. Similar in design to Brembo/Porsche/Stoptech monoblock calipers, swapping pads would be a very simple driveway install.
Overall, this is a stunning package and I'm sure it will be a raging success for Volkswagen! I'm going to do a more extensive examination of the car when I take my Passat in for it's next service, I didn't get a chance to really look at all the nooks an crannies and find the inevitible German engineering "easter eggs"








P.S. (and, I can't stress this enough) ALLOW THE TEAK INTERIOR WITH REED GREEN!!!!!!!!!!


_Modified by jwil at 11:52 PM 6-28-2003_


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

1. The seat controls are way too close to the door pocket. Even my small hands find it a tight fit.
2. The VW logo is way too big. People that know nothing about cars wonder what the hell VW is trying to prove. The 'Cayenne' script on the Porsche is much classier.
3. DVD nav. Welcome to the 20th century.
4. Windshield that doesn't distort vision.
5. Speaking as a Jeep GC owner, taking out the headrest to fold down the rear seat is NOT reasonable. This may seem like such a little thing, but if you own a dog, you'll know what i mean. I fold the seat up/down 30-50% of the time I get in to drive.
My local dealer is charging $5000 markup. (Leaves a wonderful taste in my mouth)
Other than that, the interior is fabulous! I applaud VW for having so many features standard. Great brakes.
Please bring in the smaller TDi motor. Please, please, please. That is the remaining thing that is keeping me from trading in my Jeep.
Last thing, please look into measures to keep the vehicle weight down. 5000lbs is nothing to be proud about.


_Modified by rensho at 5:31 AM 6-29-2003_


----------



## frenulum (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: The MOST IMPORTANT option that's not available: (Touareg Fan)*

how do I get a US spec manual touareg without dragging one from germany and spending 12K or chopping a US one? there HAS to be a way


----------



## dmq (Mar 19, 2003)

*NAV CD's not at dealers*

I have gone to visit two of my local Vdub dealers - both had the trucks but no one had the CD for the NAV. They said they are only sent out once you purchase the vehicle... no DEMO version, that doesn't make any sense. If the NAV is supposed to be so cool... let me see it in action.


----------



## frograk (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: The MOST IMPORTANT option that's not available: (frenulum)*

I strongly agree. Bring this great vehicle in a manual transmission to the US. The fact that many people in the US dont' drive stick is intertwined with the fact that many cars and SUVs are not available in stick. What happened to "Drivers Wanted"? VW should bring this in stick.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Touareg Fan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Touareg Fan* »_Also, VW: Please allow more exterior colors if the Teak interior is chosen.

I agree the Teak should be avaiable with ANY color in the model line up.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TDELTA)*

Teak is not available on Blue Silver, Venetian Green, Reed Green, Shadow Blue,
and Colorado Red...And quite frankly...with the possible exception of the Reed Green, I think it is a wise decision...


----------



## NPPLAW (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I drove the Cayenne this weekend and then a Taureg. My other car is a 911 and been a fan of the marqu for years, so my bias was to the Pepper. To me, the interior of the Pprshe is preferable, but not night and day. The interior of the Porsche (particularly the dash) is more sohisticated, to me anyhow. But again, not $15,000 to $20,000 more..... My quesiton is quantitative. What are the actual differences that make up the price difference? My feeling is that I have real 911 to get sideways and I don;t need a SUV that can do so...I want a solid great performinmg machine. The Taureg is winning, but I am curious what I may be giving up -- thicker paint, aluminum bits v. steel, better leather,....?


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (NPPLAW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NPPLAW* »_I drove the Cayenne this weekend and then a Taureg. My other car is a 911 and been a fan of the marqu for years, so my bias was to the Pepper. To me, the interior of the Pprshe is preferable, but not night and day. The interior of the Porsche (particularly the dash) is more sohisticated, to me anyhow. But again, not $15,000 to $20,000 more..... My quesiton is quantitative. What are the actual differences that make up the price difference? My feeling is that I have real 911 to get sideways and I don;t need a SUV that can do so...I want a solid great performinmg machine. The Taureg is winning, but I am curious what I may be giving up -- thicker paint, aluminum bits v. steel, better leather,....?

better leather, hello? have you seen the option list for the Touareg? you can get the premium leather as an option







(which doesn't increase the price $15000)


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I'd say they did a fantastic job on the Touareg. It looks better than the Cayenne, it's bigger than the X5- 
I honestly was very impressed with the interior of these rigs. Awesome. Totally worth the dough. Hell a loaded Tahoe is the same price as a V8 Touareg. Sit in both, tell you don't want to take the VW home. 
I'm seriously considering this as my next car. The air-suspension is rediculously cool. I seriously doubt they'll have any trouble moving these puppies. 
Anybody ripping the interior needs to have their head examined. It's damn nice. The leather in the V8 I checked out was straight out of a Lexus. The dash looks fantastic. The key hole is on the dash where it belongs. The doors shut with an E-Class like thud. 
Even the V6 with the less luxurious interior was a winner.
And in the SUV/SAV class, nothing out classes it. 
Here is the only flaw that I could find, that is easily fixed-
They should incorporate folding rear headrests into the rear seat as GM does with the Suburban/Tahoe/Caddy/GMC platform. That was a little blunder, albeit not a big deal, just something that stuck out. 


_Modified by lip at 4:20 PM 6-30-2003_


----------



## TouaregPlease (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lip* »_Volkswagen of America is looking for feedback from owners of Touareg's on what they like/don't like/would change/ etc

Is anyone buying this car? I have been to dearlership 3 times and the cars just sit there. It's a beautiful car that alot of people want to test drive.


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregPlease)*

I think each dealer initially receives two or three cars. A V6 with Nav, and a V8 with Nav at my dealer. 
Example, the two at my local dealer are sold, but they have to keep them for demo purposes, so people can look at them etc. 
There were several people looking at these cars when I was there yesterday. Give VW a month, they'll probably be going nuts-VW will be able to supply more units towards the end of July. At least that's what my dealer said.


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (lip)*

The headrest should be a simple fix. Just make them shorter and part of the front becomes the seat (essentially part of the headrest mates into the seat back (front side) becoming part of the seat back). That way, when the headrest is fully down, it is not much taller than the rest of the seatback, but when extended (in use) it has enough height to be useful to taller people.
This is not my idea, I've seen it in other vehicles (not VW)
Seems minor, but PITA if done often.
Don't do what Acura does with the MDX and make a dedicated storage area for them in the cargo area. That is just silly to me.


----------



## shnizep (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

There needs to be a twin turbo option... okok if that is not feasible then how about this..
I think it would be ideal for each dealer to have a designated off-road course to test most if not all of the Touareg's capabilities for customers to test-drive on.
That would make a good selling point...especially if they got the opportunity to tread in 22" of water. 
Also the door locking and unlocking features are awesome! I was playing with it for at least 10 minutes. I could get used to VW adding features these type of features! I wish I would of had a chance to check out the NAV system as the dealer did not have the NAV dvd available.








The all wheel drive system is supurb! I put my two right wheels in the soft dirt and my two left wheels on the pavement and punched the accelerater with no loss in power or traction.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (NPPLAW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NPPLAW* »_My feeling is that I have real 911 to get sideways and I don;t need a SUV that can do so...I want a solid great performinmg machine. The Taureg is winning, but I am curious what I may be giving up -- thicker paint, aluminum bits v. steel, better leather,....?

There is surprisingly little difference between the Cayenne and touareg. VW builds the bodies, paints them, installs interior, installs the suspension and they ship it off to Porsche. Porsche installs the engine and drivetrain.
I guess your comment about the Porsche's better interior was biased. It looks like a 911's interior, more minimalist than friendly.


----------



## richpearl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (S4inSoFla)*

I understood that Porsche also installed the suspension components. Isn't that correct?


----------



## Leverages (May 28, 2002)

*Re: The MOST IMPORTANT option that's not available: (Touareg Fan)*

Here is a synopsis of my earlier post.
VW: PLEASE ADDRESS THIS STEERING ISSUE!!!!!!
First the positives: this car felt like a bank vault. It was very solid feeling, and heavy. The handling was really impressive as well even though I didn't take it around too many curves, it didn't wallow or pitch like many suv's. It felt like it could handle the Autobahn and Kilamanjaro.
Negatives: I found the steering to be horribly loose and disconnected from the road. There was very little feedback coming through the wheel. It has a very dead on center feel to it. You could move the steering wheel back and forth a bit from center and nothing would happen, unlike my wifes Passat which would wander if you did that.
If the T-Reg had the steering of the Passat I'd say they hit a home run. But the steering feel is non-existent and very disconcerting when piloting such a large heavy vehicle at Autobahn speeds.

I'm beginning to think VW made the steering feel "looser" so as not to step on its big brothers toes(Porsche). 
BMW made their 3 series steering lighter in 2001 I think, and there was a huge backlash from owners, and car mags saying BMW lost their mind and labeling BMW as the ultimate parking machine. (BMW said women complained it was to heavy to turn when parking...boo freakin hoo hoo. put the cell phone down and drive) 
Anyway, I loved the car aside from the steering. That alone could prevent me from buying/leasing one when our lease is up. 
The car is great aside from the STEERING!!


----------



## Leverages (May 28, 2002)

*Re: The MOST IMPORTANT option that's not available: (Leverages)*

Here's another vote for a 5-Speed!!!


----------



## NPPLAW (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (S4inSoFla)*

Thanks for the info, those are the kind of facts I am interested in learning. Great to hear about the assembly and paint...in fact, the door closes on the Touareg with a more satisfying, weighted thunk! The interior comment is not meant to diss the VW design which is very, very nice, just different. The subsequent post about suspension is a question though...I heard that Porsche uses lighter weight components in the Cayenne?


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*How about a 6 disk changer in-dash that can handle CDR's with MP3's or WMA media*

After driving the Touareg, I was very pleased with most everything. 
I am 6'2" and 200 lbs and found that there was plenty of room up front and was marginally comfortable in the back. 
All switch gear was easy to use and well placed.
Things I would like that are not available.
1. in-dash cd player that can read MP3 and/or WMA media formats.
2. in-dash cd changer.
3. Sunroof solar powered ventilation.
4. Retractable ball hitch.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (NPPLAW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NPPLAW* »_Thanks for the info, those are the kind of facts I am interested in learning. Great to hear about the assembly and paint...in fact, the door closes on the Touareg with a more satisfying, weighted thunk! The interior comment is not meant to diss the VW design which is very, very nice, just different. The subsequent post about suspension is a question though...I heard that Porsche uses lighter weight components in the Cayenne?

The Cayenne is about 500 lbs lighter than the Touareg, but don't kid yourself, the Cayenne stills weighs about 4500lbs+. If the performance is holding you back, figure that VW will also bring out a V10 Turbo Diesel, and possibly the W12 version too.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lip* »_I'd say they did a fantastic job on the Touareg. It looks better than the Cayenne, it's bigger than the X5- 
I honestly was very impressed with the interior of these rigs. Awesome. Totally worth the dough. Hell a loaded Tahoe is the same price as a V8 Touareg. Sit in both, tell you don't want to take the VW home. 
I'm seriously considering this as my next car. The air-suspension is rediculously cool. I seriously doubt they'll have any trouble moving these puppies. 
Anybody ripping the interior needs to have their head examined. It's damn nice. The leather in the V8 I checked out was straight out of a Lexus. The dash looks fantastic. The key hole is on the dash where it belongs. The doors shut with an E-Class like thud. 
Even the V6 with the less luxurious interior was a winner.
And in the SUV/SAV class, nothing out classes it. 
Here is the only flaw that I could find, that is easily fixed-
They should incorporate folding rear headrests into the rear seat as GM does with the Suburban/Tahoe/Caddy/GMC platform. That was a little blunder, albeit not a big deal, just something that stuck out. 


While the exterior dimensions are larger, the interior of the X5 feels roomier to me. The rear legroom was especially tight. The X5 feels like a limo in the back. The cabin was also noticeably narrower than my X5.
The doors felt insubstantial compared to the X5. The doors felt light and rattled a bit when shut.
It's a good value for what you get though.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (W8)*

Joey...that was the RAV 4 that you were looking at...







Rattling doors...I don't think so...The X5 has more room in the back seat because there is NO ROOM BEHIND the back seat...


----------



## Wessy (Oct 28, 1999)

*Re: The MOST IMPORTANT option that's not available: (Leverages)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leverages* »_Negatives: I found the steering to be horribly loose and disconnected from the road. There was very little feedback coming through the wheel. It has a very dead on center feel to it. You could move the steering wheel back and forth a bit from center and nothing would happen, unlike my wifes Passat which would wander if you did that.
 I haven't driven a Touareg, *Leverages* , but the steering characteristics you describe sound exactly like those of my Jeep Liberty. And from what I've read and heard from others (which has been confirmed in my own experience), the free play in the steering in Jeep vehicles is by design, because it's advantageous for off-roading; for instance, when you run over a rock or some other inflexible, unforgiving object, the steering wheel doesn't suddenly twirl as sharply as it would if the steering were "tighter" -- and as a result, you're less likely to break a thumb or something due to steering wheel kickback. 
I don't know if I've described it adequately, and I don't know if this arguably Jeep-like "free play" in the steering is, in fact, designed-in by VW specifically to enhance the Touareg's offroad prowess, but it seemed like a good enough guess -- especially given how throughly thought out every other detail of this vehicle seems to be -- that I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I don't own one yet (waiting on the TDI), however, I took a look at the V8 and here are a couple of thoughts:
1. I love the way it looks, the size is right....but I wish the interior room (especially the rear seating area) were larger. Perhaps an adjustable rear seat to allow you to choose between rear legroom and more cargo room would help. The X5 seemed roomier in the back seat (of course, it has much less cargo room).
2. VW is to be applauded for providing such a feature rich and robust product for the price. The price is high, however, it would be a lot higher if associated with some other brands. I applaud VW for going upmarket with the VW brand instead of creating a new brand for us label conscious consumers.
3. In order to cover more market share, I would recommend a Touareg L with more rear seat room and a third row seating option that folds into the floor. I know Audi is coming out with their crossover, but I prefer a true SUV with all of this room....not a crossover.
4. Make the privacy rear glass an option. I love the pictures of the Touareg in black with the beige leather interior w/o the privacy glass.
5. Consider bringing the 2.5TDI to the states. It would sell very well.
6. Add a very large sunroof/panorama roof option.
7. Being in Texas, and wanting a black Touareg, please offer the solar sunroof panel that keeps the interior cooler (like Audi has).
8. Oh yeah, one more thing....rear fog lights! These are a safety feature! 
Thanks and congratulations on one awesome product!


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (DaveInDallas)*

chiming in on the rear fog lights. I cannot emphasize this enough...on the off occasions when it does rain in LA, it pours, and with all the cars on the freeway during the day, you get a fine mist that obscures the view of cars in front of you...and with everyone still trying to drive 70+, it is a challenge to see and react...and then a volvo passed me this last February in those very conditions on the way to palm springs with a rear fog light. it was WAY brighter than regular tailamp..and was a huge help. add this feature with the rain sensor for the windshield wiper and you got yourself a total winner!


----------



## aupieddecochon (May 10, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (DaveInDallas)*

totally agree with a Touraeg L...just like the Audi A8L...but please, give us non-family people an option here...like just four seats like the luxury option in the Audi A8L..with more leg room, a ski bag pass-through/armrest...and maybe a refrigerated cooler like the Lexus LS430....to chill my vodka!!!!


----------



## Space_Balls (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (aupieddecochon)*

About the rear fog lights:
Integrated Fog Lights
These will improve your visibility in foggy weather. But since your not the only one out there, *you also have fog lights in the rear*. They're intentionally bright so drivers behind you can better sence your presence. 
this is streight out of the trg brochure.
Are you positive that they are not in, because if they are not, it would be another one of the things which is not correct in terms of the brochure


----------



## TouaregPlease (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

It's sad but I have to buy the XC90 over the Touareg because of the rear seats (at least I will get rear fog lights). The Touareg felt better during the test drive and looks better inside but the claustrophobic back seat killed it for my family of four. They price out about the same with equivalent options. Please..someone talk me out of it!


----------



## lovephoto (Jul 1, 2003)

Please read the foldover on page 50 of the Touareg brochure. It talks about the front and rear foglights


----------



## Scotty2787 (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I checked out the following vehicles yesterday (July 4th):
Chevy Tahoe
Ford Expedition
VW Touareg
Nissan Murano
Infiniti FX35
Volvo XC90
Toaureg Pros:
Great fit and finish
Great front seat room (I'm 6'2")
Lousy rear seat room
Adequate cargo room behind rear seats
I really wanted to seriuosly consider the VW, but the rear seat leg room just sucks. Listen VW, some people have kids that are taller than 3'. Some more room back there would be appreciated, and would have been the cincher for me. Also, the rear seat armrest cupholders suck too. I love my Passat GLX, but for 40K+, this thing ought to have had more room.
I have narrowed it down to the Tahoe, FX35, and Murano. If we can get the gear we need to fit into the Murano or FX35, I'll get one of those.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregPlease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TouaregPlease* »_It's sad but I have to buy the XC90 over the Touareg because of the rear seats (at least I will get rear fog lights). The Touareg felt better during the test drive and looks better inside but the claustrophobic back seat killed it for my family of four. They price out about the same with equivalent options. Please..someone talk me out of it!









Here, I'll try to talk you out of it.
DON'T DO IT, DON'T BUY THE VOLVO! They are everywhere and are a real slug to drive. That is all.


----------



## Space_Balls (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (S4inSoFla)*

when we were tes driving the touareg, I didn't have any problem with the room...either I wasn't paying attention or the room was enough
Im a lil over 6feet


_Modified by Space_Balls at 6:52 PM 7-5-2003_


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Scotty2787)*

As far as the Leg room goes, remember, in the showroom, the seat is ALL the way back. Just be sure that you adjusted the seat to your driving postion before you make final judgement about the rear accomodations.
Truth be told, this is my personal car, so I really don't care much about the folks in back. (When we go as a family, we get in the mini-van.) But I DID notice that it wasn't as roomy as my 2000 ML, but an FX35 has LESS room, and the FX is a torture chamber if you tyr to put 3 people in back. Try it, you'll see what I mean!


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

OK, Jamie.. here it is!
I am coming from a 2000 ML430, a 1998 ML320 before that and a 1995 Yukon before that. (I think an 8 year history should suffice!)
I liked the Toureg enough to buy one. I considered an FX45, an X5 4.4, and for 10 minutes the XC90, but there are a few things that are inexcusibly missing on the Treg:
1) Intergrated Telephone. This was the #1 feature on my Benz. I'm not sure how I will live without it and I am kind of hoping that the TELE button on the NAV will one day be usefull. If you want to play with the big boys you NEED telematics. MB, BMW, and Lexus ALL have phones. VW needs it ASAP.
2) DVD Nav. I won't beat a dead horse, but if you weren't going to give us DVD Nav, AT LEAST give us a freakin' CD slot in the dash! This was a MAJOR drawback on the 2000 ML and this is probably the thing that I am MOST dissapointed about in the Treg. You are WAY behind EVERYONE on this one. Hopefully, my stereo guy will figure out a way to move the changer to the glove box.
3) Laser cruise. I can live without this, but if an FX can have it, why not a Treg?
4) If you already have an intelligent key, why make it only HALF smart? I FREAKED when I found out that it didn't start the car as well. Heck, if you have to take the key out to start the car, what's the point. (Well.. maybe a mad dash in the rain..) IMO, that would be an "idiot savant" key rather than an "intelligent" one. Again, the FX has it and you don't? Bad..
5) Not that I would WANT it, but a 2004 SUV without a rear seat DVD option? I was a little surprised at that too.
No need to say what I LOVE about the Treg - EVERYTHING! Except. can you PLEASE design a panel to hide those cup holders when they are not in use. It is a very UNelagent touch to an otherwise elegant interior.
As far as rear fog lights go, I can't even FATHOM that it doesn't have them, so I will not address it.
Any comments?


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Mr. G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. G* »_OK, Jamie.. here it is!
I am coming from a 2000 ML430, a 1998 ML320 before that and a 1995 Yukon before that. (I think an 8 year history should suffice!)
I liked the Toureg enough to buy one. I considered an FX45, an X5 4.4, and for 10 minutes the XC90, but there are a few things that are inexcusibly missing on the Treg:
1) Intergrated Telephone. This was the #1 feature on my Benz. I'm not sure how I will live without it and I am kind of hoping that the TELE button on the NAV will one day be usefull. If you want to play with the big boys you NEED telematics. MB, BMW, and Lexus ALL have phones. VW needs it ASAP.
2) DVD Nav. I won't beat a dead horse, but if you weren't going to give us DVD Nav, AT LEAST give us a freakin' CD slot in the dash! This was a MAJOR drawback on the 2000 ML and this is probably the thing that I am MOST dissapointed about in the Treg. You are WAY behind EVERYONE on this one. Hopefully, my stereo guy will figure out a way to move the changer to the glove box.
3) Laser cruise. I can live without this, but if an FX can have it, why not a Treg?
4) If you already have an intelligent key, why make it only HALF smart? I FREAKED when I found out that it didn't start the car as well. Heck, if you have to take the key out to start the car, what's the point. (Well.. maybe a mad dash in the rain..) IMO, that would be an "idiot savant" key rather than an "intelligent" one. Again, the FX has it and you don't? Bad..
5) Not that I would WANT it, but a 2004 SUV without a rear seat DVD option? I was a little surprised at that too.
No need to say what I LOVE about the Treg - EVERYTHING! Except. can you PLEASE design a panel to hide those cup holders when they are not in use. It is a very UNelagent touch to an otherwise elegant interior.
As far as rear fog lights go, I can't even FATHOM that it doesn't have them, so I will not address it.
Any comments?


It's funny that I think you hit the nail on the head. Each of those requests sounds extremely reasonable. Hopefully VW is listening!


----------



## Biod RC (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (brent0226)*

Bring the 2.5 TDI Stateside, put a rear seat in, and I`ll be at the dealer in the morning.....along with thousands of other families who now own one or two of your various TDI models. And when others understand what their are missing you`ll have a hard time supplying them. Make the options package so anyone can own whatever they can afford, remember what the word "Volkswagen" means. You`ll have a market cornered that no other company is even close to competing with.


----------



## SchnellTDI (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Biod RC)*

I think the Toureg is a valid competitor, but VW really needs to improve their dealer body. They shouldn't be so crazy about the "brand standards" that they have created while their dealer body is in shambles. The new models such as the Toureg, Phaeton, and replacements for the bread and butter cars are just beginning to be released. They cannot afford to handle these vehicles in the same way they have repeatedly handled mistakes before (ignition coils most recently). The people handling these situations need to be fired!!! I have 20+ years experience working on VW's and have worked at 3 dealers in the US and one in Germany. I must say the organization is broken. Good technicians want to run away from VW because of the way they are treated by the flat rate system at your dealers, and also by the services reps. If you work on the most difficult problems, and actually repair the vehicles, you must be paid "straight" time. Straight time is a blemish to the technician's record, and usually means the rep,VW or the dealer will not pay the technician even for the full amount of time repairing the car. Meanwhile the less experienced or poor technicians are doing the easy, rep,VW,dealer friendly maintenances which make them more money. I have seen poor technicians doing unnecessary repair work which was authorized and supported by the VW rep. I have also witnessed many electrical related diagnosis repairs which required substantial labor time charged to VW which could have been saved only if early reporting by VWoA's staff would have been done. Sure they have a hotline for the VW techs, but that is mostly for the guys who don't know anything. Its been my experience that I have only called them when their CD/online manuals didn't provide the information I needed or I needed function information. I have to laugh that VWoA people think that the reason for their recent turnaround is the "Drivers Wanted" campaign...it isn't, it is the product, The New Beetle brought people back to the dealers, they looked at the newer Jettas and Audi influenced value in the Passat, and made purchases. And what did VW do? kick them in the rear with the Airflow sensor problem and slapped them in the face with the coil problem instead of taking a proactive approach. These coils were failing at a high rate long before the bells went off at VW. I have a great many ideas on how VW could have saved itself money, and customer satisfaction at the same time, but they are the ones who have kicked good technicians in the rear....I don't want to help them unless they ask nicely. I like VW's and have been driving them for years, and accept their problems and know how to fix them, but I know the frustrations their owners have. These new class of vehicles are always nice when new, but there WILL be problems as they head into market. It is just a matter of time before VW will be issuing checks for problems they or their dealers have handled poorly as they have done in the past. Keep kicking good technicians in the rear, and you'll face more problems like having a sore hand writing checks for way more money than paying good technicians better wages than poor technicians. I think the world of the engineeers who have created some of VW's products, and less of their management. Ferdinand Piech was more product friendly and less investor friendly. I worry this has now changed with the new VW Chief. Changing the Passat back to the VW based Golf/Jetta derived platform may be a mistake considering the latest "kicks in the rear" by these service issues. Other manufacturers can get away with these types of changes easier because their owners are less intuative, and or they don't have the stigmatisms created by these service issues: IE: some people think their products are good no matter what they build. I'm not down on VW, again I wouldn't drive anything else and wish they would succeed, but it is so difficult to see them constantly shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## SchnellTDI (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (SchnellTDI)*

PS I think that all of these are good suggestions and are worth consideration. I think one of the greatest desires is to have the ability to order what you want. In Germany you are offered so many options, as opposed to here only being able to get a set number of options within certain perameters. I recently read(not sure if true) that Monsoon systems would no longer be available in 2004 TDI models(golf/Jetta)? If true, what a joke. I know we have a more litigious society, but having more option capabilities would really help. Also the GPS systems should have the capability to load a complete country. The hardware is certainly available to do this now, and it is crazy to think that you must change discs while on any trip. Also the Toureg needs bigger door hinges......they look too small for the vehicle they are on/size of the doors! They need to be stronger!!


----------



## estio (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stgreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stgreen* »_vwguild:
IS there a way to turn off that seat belt chimer when the car is on but one's seatbelt is unbuckled - like an overide???


Why do you want to drive without a seat belt?


----------



## estio (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (estio)*

The problem with ordering what you want is, this is america. When we buy something, we want it NOW!
Most people don't want to wait 3 to 6 months for their new toys.
And to have all colors and options available at the same time would be a nightmare. 
As a salesman for VW, I wish it were easier, but it's not.


----------



## SchnellTDI (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (estio)*

It shouldn't take 6 months, and besides if you want it faster, just buy what is available....like now...I would have paid more to get exactly what I wanted...I would have also waited


----------



## singlesquared (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (SchnellTDI)*

I just saw the tv spot where the Toureg goes off road in the snow and the anouncer says" it's the VW that does what other VWs dont", Well my Single cab will do that ,,, and does that mean that the Toureg wont catch on Fire like my 2002 Passat did, If VW is gona make cars that cost as much as small houses then they need to get on the ball and fix mistakes in a timely manor. has the Coil pack even been a full recall yet? I am lucky my car caught fire in my drive way and not on some country back road or in the middle of the interstate where there are no emergency lanes stranding my wife an 2 small children. All we heard from VW was "never heard of that happening" , Then they gave us a crapy ford Taurus as a loaner, Excuse me , but if i buy a $30,000 car and it catches on fire i want at least another VW as a loaner. If they want to play in the luxury market they need to act like a luxury car maker. Oh thats right , VW is a Peoples Car maker and VWoA is pretending to be a luxury car maker, and suing their patrons at the same time.
As far as the Toureg, It is nice ,however if I want a luxury car i will buy an Audi or Infinity , If I want to go off road I'll buy a truck I wont be afraid to scratch or dent.


----------



## tbwill (Apr 19, 1999)

I second SchnellTDI's post above (the 9:42AM one). VW's dealer service departments need to step up to the plate and give superior service (not equal to other brands... *SUPERIOR!* ). And the dealers need to be backed up by VWOA and VWAG. Let me illustrate my point. I owned a Land Rover Discovery (pre-BMW), not a model known for its outstanding quality. Its reputation was deserved; it had a lot of little niggling quality problems, none that ever stranded me anywhere, but annoying to say the least. The dealer knew of the problems, the manufacturer knew of the problems and they did their best to fix them. While in warranty, the dealer made it a point to check over the truck completely, even if it was in for only an oil change and replace or repair anything that was not right and complete any service bulletins that Land Rover had issued. There was never a hassle, I was treated like a valued customer, always given a loaner car, and the vehicle was always washed and vacuumed when I picked it up. Even with the many quality problems, the dealer and the importer/manufacturer's handling of the situation made the problems seem trivial. Contrast that to my Passat and Jetta experience. The local dealer only seems to know how to replace parts, even if repeated replacement of the same part does not correct the problem. It took four tries to get my Passat to stop leaking oil. They replaced the valve cover three times with no success and it wasn't until I gave them a bad review on the follow up call that the service manager called and asked me to bring the car in so that they could repair it correctly. Our Jetta suffered from the bad window regulator syndrome and it was such a hassle fighting with the dealer that I had another mechanic repair it and I had to request reimbursement from VWOA. This type of hassle and attitude will not cut it with $35-50K Touaregs and $60K Phaetons. I've driven VW's all my life (16 VW's so far) and will continue to, but I hope I see a turnaround in VW service during my lifetime. Good luck VW, you'll need it, to get your dealers straightened out.


_Modified by tbwill at 9:20 PM 7-7-2003_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (singlesquared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *singlesquared* »_As far as the Toureg, It is nice ,however if I want a luxury car i will buy an Audi or Infinity , If I want to go off road I'll buy a truck I wont be afraid to scratch or dent.


You do know that some Audi's also have/had the coil-pack issue, right?
btw- where can I buy a house for $35K? sign me up!


----------



## kshad (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: NAV CD's not at dealers (dmq)*

The navigation cd is shipped seperate from the Touareg to the parts department. it is not set up until the delivery prep of the truck.


----------



## Kchulick (Mar 23, 2002)

You can buy a house for $35K in Detroit!


----------



## Kchulick (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (tbwill)*

I agree wholeheartedly with the service issues. I purchased a New Beetle, new from the local dealer. You would think at 20 years old they would want to keep my future business in mind but apparantly it's not a priority. Service is a joke and I'm treated like dirt. This on a car that I've put more into customizing than the car cost, and I show nationwide, so it brings a lot of attention to the brand. It's funny that my father will be purchasing a T-reg in the near future and will not be buying it from them. I'm suprised after my ordeals I was able to get him interested in it at all. My most recent experience was trying to get a battery warrantied. I purchased it from the dealer and it has a 60 month warranty, it is 13 months old and dead as can be, won't take a charge at all. The car has just been in storage so who knows what happened to it but the thing probably has less than a 1000 miles on it and is kept in a climate controlled garage in a showcar so it is pristine. They gave me all kinds of hassles on it and weren't going to warranty because the car was out of warranty. Who gives a flying F about the car? I bought it as a "real VW replacement part" from the real VW dealer where i bought my car. After 6 days they finally gave me a new one for "only $30." I can't wait to drive the new T-reg in there bought from another dealer and let them know what a bunch of stupid worthless F's they are. I'm glad that one sale and screwing me on service seems worth it to them. And this is just the most recent case, believe me, there have been others. I understand my car has been severly customized by their standpoints, but problems like this and others are totally unrelated and unaffected by what I have modified. It's never like I have asked them to look at a door latch problem after I shaved the handles off, or to replace my CV joint after and air suspension component failure, or any of the other numerous problems caused by my own infliction.


----------



## rainor (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (estio)*

Quote, originally posted by stgreen » 
vwguild:
IS there a way to turn off that seat belt chimer when the car is on but one's seatbelt is unbuckled - like an overide???

Why do you want to drive without a seat belt? 

FYI - The seat belt chime keeps NAGGING you while in park, with the door open, and the engine running... It really is annoying because it NAGGS you every minute - which for very common reasons, you may want to have the engine on, and parked (ESPECIALLY TO KEEP THE BATTERY FROM GOING DEAD) but not intend to drive.
Suggestion would be to continue the NAG-CHIME only in DRIVE, and only offer a reminder chime once upon engine start up. The on board computer knows when in Park or Drive, thus providing approperate NAGGS.


----------



## Belltwnr (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (SchnellTDI)*

I agree, it shouldn't take 6 months.
I don't think VW has the sales paradigm right for this 'luxury' vehicle. When BMW launched the X5, they had an actual waiting list that meant you'd get to order a vehicle not see what showed up. I was #65 on the list. When my number was getting close, the dealer was able to identify the vehicle in the manufacturing sequence and equip it with the 'options' that I wanted. It was then built and delivered in about three months (of course I was on the list for 3 months before that). This was for a vehicle at the start of production; not one that was being manufactured in Europe for months earlier. It took Porsche about 5 months to make and deliver my Boxster after it was ordered.
Sure it's fun to go test drive and pick up a car the same day. But face it,the Touareg isn't a necessity! If you're willing to spend $50k +; some of us would be will to wait and get the exact vehicle that you wanted. I was disappointed, after paying a reservation deposit, waiting months; reading every article I could find (I have a 1" thick binder); and following this forum to discover that my choice wasn't really mine. It was already made for me and if I wanted a Touareg it was that one with some of the options you might have wanted, but not all (that beggers the definition of 'option'.
I'm told that I can't even order the one that I want until there's an 'allocation' next year? This is frustrating for me (and probably some others) and I'm sure it's frustrating for the salesperson who has to deal with selling an expensive car out of a 'grab bag' Just venting.


----------



## SchnellTDI (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: (Kchulick)*

I can really identify with what you are saying Kchulick, their procedure for warranty on any replacement part (over the parts counter) is really poor.
The dealer employees are not properly trained to do it in the way VW wants it, which is actually poor in the first place. In order to get things done with any speed, I suggest going to the service dept. and get a repair order written up with all of your address/VIN information. Take this repair order to the parts department and have them charge out the part on the repair order, and take it back to the service department so they can create a replacement part warranty claim. You shouldn't have to do this, but the dealers just are confused on how to do this. When the service department is satisfied, go back to parts, and get your replacement part.
On the issue of ordering, I know that VW has been investing heavily on computer software etc. from SAP and part of the goal is to have accurate tracking of vehicle assembly. I have been in the Wolfsburg plant many times, and you would be shocked if you would see how custom a vehicle VW makes for the German market. I have seen all types of different wheels, Recaro seats, delete options on emblems, various color combinations etc. etc.
I didn't get the car I wanted either. The carmakers are working so hard to cut costs, and this process costs more. They are also trying hard to create a world specification, meaning the headlights, crash requirements, emission controls etc. are the same for every country. All done to reduce costs. It may however have a good side effect by making it easier to ship us vehicles that we wouldn't normally get, as the design would pass for our laws also. I must say, that there used to be bigger differences between all makes of cars, but the higher line vehicles from Germany are more and more like every other car on the road. That is to say they have cheapened them to reduce costs. Sure they took out some overkill in their designs, but that is partially what made their predecessors "German". BMW is so crazy about putting cutting edge stuff in their cars, which isn't anywhere near ready, and has to constantly be fixed in the field. Porsche's quality has really slipped - engine rear main oil seal problems, valve covers that are leaking right when the car comes of the transport truck. Mercedes V6 engines are noisy, and their MLs have many engine failures. The list goes on. I just don't know why these companies don't hire a few people to see these failures coming. They should just send one guy around to all of the dealers, and work with the techs to see what is going on. Solutions could be found out right away. The regular reps don't have time to do this, as they are either writing checks(see above post) or putting info in their laptops such as the dealer has the right uniforms on the technicians, and that they list they have talked to the Service Manager, G.M. and so on. It really is a crazy bureacracy. The higher ups are just college grads that really don't understand whats wrong or right about the business they are in. I have seen so many times where dealers put on a good face just for the reps from the car company...The reps then just think everything is fine.


----------



## NJ97JettaGT (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (SchnellTDI)*

Offer it in cloth interior. Some of us HATE leather, it's cold in the winter and hot in the summer. The wife and I test drove the V8, we would have purchased it if we could have had a cloth interior option. This may sound stupid to alot of you, but it just seems that cloth option is a must to me.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (NJ97JettaGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJ97JettaGT* »_Offer it in cloth interior. Some of us HATE leather, it's cold in the winter and hot in the summer. The wife and I test drove the V8, we would have purchased it if we could have had a cloth interior option. This may sound stupid to alot of you, but it just seems that cloth option is a must to me.

You couldn't get seat covers? I mean part of the resale value in a vehicle of this caliber is the standard leather interior (on the V8)...


----------



## singlesquared (Dec 27, 2001)

you can buy a house in the carorlinas between $35-50 grans if you dont mind living outside of the Metro areas.
yes I do realize that Audi has the coil pack problem , I also realize that BMW , Mercedes and other luxury cars break down but usually the dealer acts as if they apreciate the fact that you bought the car and at least pretend they give a crap that you need a loaner that they didnt get from the Carmax reject lot.


----------



## ccclerk (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

You can't put seat covers on seats with side airbags. When they go off, they'll push the seat cover forward, crushing you into the seatbelt, a person was killed in Portland, Ore. a couple of months ago when that happened.


----------



## richpearl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (ccclerk)*

Some seat covers come with slits in the side to accomodate release of exploding side air bags. If the type of seat covers you want don't have this feature, you can always measure, measure, cut, and finish them yourself.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (ccclerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccclerk* »_You can't put seat covers on seats with side airbags. When they go off, they'll push the seat cover forward, crushing you into the seatbelt, a person was killed in Portland, Ore. a couple of months ago when that happened.









He is pretty much worried about the seating surface, they make seat covers that do not interfere with the side airbags... there are also cushions and what not that cover the bench only... besides the front seats are heated, in the winter at least you do not have a problem...


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_He is pretty much worried about the seating surface, they make seat covers that do not interfere with the side airbags... there are also cushions and what not that cover the bench only... besides the front seats are heated, in the winter at least you do not have a problem...
If you are worried about too warm in the summer, ask VW to use ventilated seats like SAAB and MB. I have used the SAAB ventilated seats and they are noisy but they work well.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Well, I WAS considering one until I saw the gas mileage... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Its TERRIBLE! (cost isn't great either)
Looks like a new Sienna Minivan for me







... At least I still have my B6 A4


----------



## WARF (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Thank you for delaying On Star introduction
On Star is currently upgrading their units to dual mode (Analog and Digital) in all 2004 model vehicles built after 7/2004. Effective 2008 the US Govt will stop enforcing cellular carriers to support analog cellular throughout the US. That means anyone who has an On Star system prior to 7/2004 will have to purchase a whole new system as currently On Star uses only analog cell sites.
The new dual mode system will have much better coverage and clairity. With the 3 watt booster and external antenna, you will get even better coverage than your cell phone! Buying a package of minutes could be a great insurance policy...


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

VWoA: A couple of things ...
1) Don't penalize the people who buy the Toureg right away - if there are "standard" items that can be easily added after the fact, do it! (ie, the missing flashlight, sun shades). Small things like that go a long way!
2) Give your dealers more information. As a customer waiting on one, all the dealer can tell me is that the Touregs are at port and have been for a week, but has no idea when they might be released or why they are being held up!
Thanks.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touareg6868)*

Do you have any photos on the cup holder cover. Or, possibly a part number and price. Does it match the wood on the interior console??


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (S4inSoFla)*

As an Audi owner and a Touareg owner, how do you like the Touareg. I'm going from a 2002 S4 and am planning on purchasing a V8 touareg very shortly. Would love to know your thoughts. I realize it won't be as powerful performance wise, but I'm actually looking for more utility and comfort and a little less on the flashy side.


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Ted K)*

There ARE no cup holder covers. Re-read his post.. He said he would like there to have BEEN cupholder covers.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (thurstonh3)*

thurston,
Aside from liking your screen name, I TRULY appeciated your comments and first impressions. I'm in the market and plan on purchasing a V8 Touareg soon as I can sell my 2002 S4. Should be within 6 weeks or so as my dealer (my wife has a 2001 Jetta and we like it alot) hasn't had a V8 in yet for me to test drive. Totally agree with your assessments of fit and finish based upon my experience with the Touareg at the auto show. Can't wait to park it in the driveway.
Thanks again, and enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (tbwill)*

I have to say, coming out of two recent audi purchases and a VW, our VW dealers service FAR EXCEEDS the service we've received on any car we've ever purchased. They are FIRST RATE. Can't wait to be driving the new Treg as opposed to my S4 with ****ty Audi service.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (32teeth)*

I agree with S4inSoFl, I'd ask them to either deliver the car, or return my money. I'd then go to another dealer. If they're treating you with this lack of respect before you complete your purchase, what will happen after??


----------



## spsmyk (May 23, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Some of these are repeats, but adding them for emphasis:
1. A better NAV system - for those of us not in Metro areas. I don't care if it is DVD or CD, just something that has more than highways in less urban areas.
2. A cover for the cupholders and the tray at the top of the center stack. Too much plastic for my taste in the center stack right now - a nice cover to break it up would be great.
3. A place to put the headrests when the back seats are folded (ideally I would like to not have to remove them, but if that is not possible, at least somewhere to put them would be nice).
4. A way to keep the compass and clock on all the time above the center stack, so people in the back dont keep asking me the time -as it doesn't show when Nav is on and doesn't alwasy show on MFC (or if it does people in back cannot see it). Leaving the clock on somehwere in the dash would be nice. My recollection is that some MFC display screens do not have the time on them.
5. More storage compartments in back --- I want someplace to hold CD's and maps (yes I have the Nav System, but still need maps - see #1).
6. Ability to set fan speed separately for passenger and driver on V6 (my understanidng is this is only available on V8 --- maybe only V8 with 4 zone???)
7. Wider seats in the front - I can't lounge in them like in the Passat due to the lips on the side.
8. Easier access to seat adjustment on the driver side.
9. Smaller VW badge on back - looks strange as it is so much bigger than everything else.
10. Figure out what to do with the Tele and Aux buttons on the system. If you won't give people access to them, remove them.
11. Maybe I haven't figured this out, but using steering wheel controls, let me change the CD's in the changer and let me select radio presets from steering wheel. This may be an option, but since I didn't get the manual yet, I cannot honestly tell you whether this is possible.
12. Ventilated seats for warm days.
13. Climate control not as powerful as the Passat - maybe because interior is much larger to completely cool or beacuse my wife sets her temp higher.
14. Let me put windows up or down for 15 seconds after I turn off the car. 
15. Put an ok button for menu's on steering wheel - rather than having to push down on jog wheel - all to often, I spin the wheel accidentally when slecting a menu item only to find myslef in worng menu.
16. Small cord access to center storage. i keep my cell phone in there and keep it charging, but cannot close the compartment it all the way because the cord is in the way.
I guess that is my 600 mile suggestions. More to come I am sure.
All that being said, the best car I have ever owned. If they paid me they couldn't have it back.



_Modified by spsmyk at 11:16 PM 7-14-2003_


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spsmyk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spsmyk* »_3. A place to put the headrests when the back seats are folded (ideally I would like to not have to remove them, but if that is not possible, at least somewhere to put them would be nice).

At least in the Passat, the seat bottom has holes that the headrests go into when it is flipped up. You just stick the headrests in there, backwards. I'd expect it to be similar on the Touareg, though I haven't had the chance to even look inside one yet. (We'd probably want one even more than we do now if we did.







)

_Quote »_14. Let me put windows up or down for 15 seconds after I turn off the car.

Unless it's changed from the Passat, as long as you don't remove the key, you've got 10 minutes. Though once you've removed the key, everything's shut off, and that's probably what you're talking about.







Take the key out, and find out you've forgotten to raise the windows, and you have to turn to key to ON to get them back up.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (idale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idale* »_
Unless it's changed from the Passat, as long as you don't remove the key, you've got 10 minutes. Though once you've removed the key, everything's shut off, and that's probably what you're talking about.







Take the key out, and find out you've forgotten to raise the windows, and you have to turn to key to ON to get them back up.

I think in my Jetta the windows still go up and down so long as I haven't opened a door... even if I remove the key.


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (brent0226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brent0226* »_I think in my Jetta the windows still go up and down so long as I haven't opened a door... even if I remove the key.
You're right, I actually noticed that, as well, this afternoon. Thought I remembered seeing that removing the key disables the 10-minute window movement, but I guess not.







(And in that case, it's surprising to hear that the Touareg may not behave the same!







)


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (idale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idale* »_You're right, I actually noticed that, as well, this afternoon. Thought I remembered seeing that removing the key disables the 10-minute window movement, but I guess not.







(And in that case, it's surprising to hear that the Touareg may not behave the same!







)

I know you'd think the touareg had everything we do plus more


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (brent0226)*

it doesn't raise the windows with the keys in the driver door lock?


----------



## A64.2wasme (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spsmyk)*

Speaking of those headrests, I just drove a V8 in Van Nuys Sunday. I can't believe how high the center rear headrest is - it's right in the way of rearward vision, and probably obstructs the view back for my Valentine One. Did anyone elst notice that? This particular demonstrator looked like it had already been thrashed, with small parts loose in the cabin.
Inauspicious!
3. A place to put the headrests when the back seats are folded (ideally I would like to not have to remove them, but if that is not possible, at least somewhere to put them would be nice).


----------



## srohrbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK - Please put the V8X into production*

Please forward this voice of the customer to the VW Touareg Product Managers.
I have been very excited about the Touareg. This is almost the perfect vehicle and it almost meets my needs . . . I am a frequent off road driver that is tired of getting beat up on my daily commutes and long range trips. I have been longing for a sedan but one is not practical due to my off road driving requirements up to remote paragliding launches a couple of times a week. Until now, all the cross over SUVs have been posers, not ready for prime time off road . . . The V8X fits my ideal vehicle short the poor mileage.
Now I am very disappointed to hear that the V8X Option package has been delayed and may not be built until some unknown time in the future. With out the V8X and/or a full size spare option, VW is missing a market segment they intended to capture with the Touareg by giving it great off road performance . . . or this just another poser SUV? 
A full size spare option is a must for any one actually driving off road. I do not think VW would offer their Dakar drivers a blow up spare with no side wall protection . . . looks like they carry two full size spares . . . I am just asking for one.
So the bottom line is that I am very interested in the V8X and in the market for a vehicle this year!
Please seriously consider putting the V8X into production.
Thank you


----------



## bigmackdaddy (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

The sunroof needs to be bigger, the headrests in the rear seats need to fold down (like they do in the Volvo S-80) so you can see in the rear and the dashboard lights need to be a more supreme white like you see in a Lexus or even blue as in the other VW models.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Here's something no one has mentioned, interior color-coded piping stitched around the seats. It's cheap too.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (bigmackdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmackdaddy* »_The sunroof needs to be bigger, the headrests in the rear seats need to fold down (like they do in the Volvo S-80) so you can see in the rear and the dashboard lights need to be a more supreme white like you see in a Lexus or even blue as in the other VW models.

I agree that the sunroof needs to be bigger. I looked at thing and went







that's small! VW, look at the GX470 sunroof - it's huge! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tivoderek (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM*

The center LCD cluster should be able to mirror the speed in large numbers. I can't see my speed when I'm doing around 80
Be able to use regular unleaded, there is no reason the V6 needs super (not with its current power output)


----------



## phreak9i6 (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM (tivoderek)*

Remote control for rear passengers to the stereo! Instructions on how to use the NAVI. And I have some grounding issues in mine.... off to the dealer i go


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM*

It seems the two front seat power points (cigarette lighter outlets) are both unswitched, meaning they are on all the time. This means my radar detector is on all the time unless I manually switch it off. I guess I will have to tap into some switched power supply somewhere. It would have been nice to have one switched and one unswitched.


----------



## dchoutex (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM.......................*

Have had my V8, off-road gray, teak for about 3 weeks now. Luv It!







. I test drove the Cayenne S. prior to the T-egg. I liked it but just did not see the value. I was shocked when I saw and drove the V-8 T-egg. I prefer the looks, interior and exterior to the Cayenne, I bought it on the spot. The first time I paid sticker for a vehicle in my life ( a VW, go figure..........). The V8 with 6spd tiptronic tranny is a dream. The best value SUV on the market. It is built like a rock!
Front windshield condensation must be resolved. It is annoying........
Here is another vote for console compartment covers. 
Frt . cupholders are designed for styrofoam cups only.
CD changer needs to go up frt. 
Overall, Bravo VW!!









_Modified by dchoutex at 4:54 PM 7-25-2003_


_Modified by dchoutex at 4:58 PM 7-25-2003_


----------



## cmuehe (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM.....................*

Purchased our Touareg on July 4th. Loaded with air suspension, nav, locking diffs, love this car. We actually drove 300 miles to a dealership in Dallas to purchase because VW of Clear Lake was rude, and did not care about making a sale. Metro was great and very excited about their first Touareg sale. Traded in our BMW 3 series, we needed a family car. It was between the Treg and the XC90. VW won big time.
Pros: I love the suspension, the awd, and the way the car drives as a whole. I think VW has done an awesome job on the Touareg. I must have loved it if I paid sticker.
Things that need improvement: The fogging on the windshield, memory buttons on seat stick, right front window already has the material coming unglued, unlock of rear hatch keeps defaulting back to no. meeds a place for the manual like my jetta, more power behind the A/C.
I would like to know where the Photo flashlight and rear hatch assist is? The advertisement that was mailed to me by VW clearly lists those items as standard equipment. 
My major concern is how I will be treated when it needs to go for service. We have had 3 vws and 1 audi. Never had a good service experience with any of the VWs. VW needs to examine how BMW treats its customers if they plan on being in the upscale car market.


----------



## ICEMANJV92 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

since dealer installing of my phat noise my front 6 speakers do not work. The 3 on each of the front doors... 04 VW TOUAREG v8 without nav. dealer spoke with tech line... need help. 7 days with out 11 speakers...
the only thing that i can not stand and neither can my kids is that the rear windows do not lower all the way down.
i am a manager @ a vw store and the last two cars were 02 and 03 passat glx's and 02 gti vr6. as you can see i do not keep cars long and this is one i thought i would keep. need sound in seattle. help


----------



## ICEMANJV92 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (mml7)*

SORRY A SMALL HOUSE FOR 35,000. WHAT ARE YOU DOING LOOKING AT A TOUAREG. GO LOOK AT NISSAN OR SOME OTHER SMALL TRUCK...


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (ICEMANJV92)*

i don't know all you people complaining about house value, in san diego california, a good home is 400-500,000$


----------



## dchoutex (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (mattsita)*

personal affordability and value are different issues. i (and my wife) have owned expedition, land cruiser, lexus lx450, navigator x2.tahoe lt. the t-egg (v8) is by far the best value and most fun of any of these i have owned.
vw is buying it's way into the market w/ this vehicle..................
good luck vw!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (S4inSoFla)*

Sold the Cayenne, bought a IDENTICAL reed green v8 saturday...Hows that for irony.


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I THINK THE TOUAREG SHOULD HAVE A STANDARD FULL SIZE SPARE, OR FULL SIZE INFLATABLE SPARE TIRE UNDER THE CARGO FLOOR, NOT HAYING ON THE OUTSICE OF THE REAR HATCH BECAUSE IT WILL DISTURB THE FLOW OF THE TOUAREGS SMOOTH LINES, AND REAR END.....


----------



## jb01 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I have to say, I seriously doubt that this is an "offical" VWoA feedback forum. This site is not an authorized VWoA site. The best feed back that you can provide is by contacting the CCC and as a current or potential Touareg owner, telling the Customer Care Advocates what you would like to see change. They WILL listen if you advise them you would like to make a product suggestion.


----------



## jb01 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (mattsita)*

The Touareg does have a full size spare. It is in the rear of the vehicle. You need to inflate it using the air compressor in the vehicle.


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (jb01)*

i'm talking about the V8X touareg


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Hello Jamie,
Is this here the official VWOA Touareg feedback forum? Are they actually reading all of this here? - Or is there a different site that you did not specify?








I have picked up my VW Touareg V8 with the Premium Plus package last Saturday (7/26). I traded in my 2001 VW New Passat Wagon V6 GLX. I believe that my "old" Passat, only 20.000 miles and close to 2y old, will sell easily again, since that car has a good demand.
I made some frustrating initial experience with the Touareg after I got home and started reading the manuals to setup all the extra options in the computer, the homelink system, etc.
The manuals are NOT good! I am in the software industry myself and know what it takes to describe a new feature to somebody, that never has used it before, a so called step-by-step guideline.
HOMELINK:
Setting up the homelink system was a nightmare, because I was holding the remote raughly 2 inches away from the button console, where you actually do the programming. The homelink system would not pick up anything. I went the instructions over and over again. The first thing that the manual does not mention at all is, that the key needs to be in the ignition, not only that, it also has to be turned on (the car does not have to be started necessarily, but it can be startet). Then, if you hold the remote about 2 inches away from the buttons where you do the programming, you never get a result. You actually have to hold the remote unter the top console but all the way in front close to the windshield. The transmitter and receiver apparently is not in the back where the buttons are, but all the way in front. The next thing you need to know is, if you want to program more than 1 button, e.g. 2 or all 3, you need to do that at once. I programmed the 1st button, and an hour later I programmed button 2 and 3 with different features, which erased or reset button 1. So I had to redo it all agian and reprogram all 3 buttons at once.
MEMORY SEAT, MIRROR, SEATBELT:
Again, nowhere does the manual say, that the key has to be in the ignition and the ignition has to be turned on (I believe the car can be startet as well, if I remember correctly). When you program the key, make sure, you keep the key in the ignition, while pushing the open-door button.
For those of you who say that the buttons are too close to the door: The door can be open while doing all of that programming. Actually, I think of it as a feature, because it disallows you to fool around with the buttons while driving. Park the car, open the door, and adjust all of your settings!
OTHER THAN THAT:
CONGRATULATION TO VOLKSWAGEN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for an awesome and well engineered car. Everyone looking at that car is astonished about the German engineering and they wished their American counterparts in Detroid would be creating something close that quality as well! Of course I am an Austrian







and worked for Porsche, Audi, Volkswagen for over 6 years. I will always buy VW and/or Audi, never anything else. Porsche is just a little bit out of my price range! 








Some featuer that I would like to see in the car is an attitude indicator on the big screen with the position display, that shows lateral and longitudinal degrees as I am going off road. That would really give me some good inidication as of how close to the physical limits of the car I am, and if I am going to tilt over any moment. 
The only thing I hope I will never regret is, that I bought the V8. I have been driving the V10 diesel Touareg last week in Austria while visiting with my parents. Folks, I wished the US and specially CA government would show some smartness and actually demand that car in the country. That car beats every American diesel SUV/truck in terms of emissions and performance BY FAR. Too bad I could not get it here in the US just yet, but for the German/Austria price (~90K$) I would not buy it either.


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_HOMELINK:
Setting up the homelink system was a nightmare...M
EMORY SEAT, MIRROR, SEATBELT:
Again, nowhere does the manual say, that the key has to be in the ignition and the ignition has to be turned on...
It's too bad your sales person didn't go over the new and sometimes confusing goodies on your touareg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*

I will agree that programming this HOMELINK was harder than any of the other 3 I have programmed in the past. I don't know where to place the blame for this as I assume that the HOMELINK feature is made by another company for VW.
Memory settings are not so easy either. I'm still not sure if I've got them right.
As for the attitude indicator which is said to be on non-USA models, I will bet they dropped this off the USA models due to liability concerns. I can imagine some idiot sueing VW because his Touareg tipped over when his attitude indicator said he was only 44 degrees to one side instead of its claimed 45 degrees.


----------



## jb01 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*

VW will be bringing the V10 to American in the future, possibly 2004-2005.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

VW-
Instead of the VW, we got a Lexus GX470 - JUST because it offered the third row seat. If the Touareg had offered the third row seat, it would be in our driveway right now. In every other department, the VW wins, except the navigation system. Lexus' navigation system is the bomb


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_Is this here the official VWOA Touareg feedback forum? Are they actually reading all of this here? - Or is there a different site that you did not specify?









While I doubt that VWoA is actively reading this thread, Jamie has contacts there and actions on VWVortex have previously influenced VWoA's decisions. Rest assured that any feedback will be sent off and will be read by VWoA.


----------



## TouaregDC (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Like Thomas, I took delivery of my 'Reg on July 16th. It is a fully loaded V8, Offroad Gray with the Teak nappa leather interior, Vavona wood package, and contrated with dark gray mats, dashboards, etc. and 19" rims. In a word, the vehicle is magnificent!! I dont believe there is a more striking interior/exterior color combo.
I couldnt agree more with all of the remarks said so far...the vehicle is certainly capable, stylish, powerful, and fun! There are so many ways to drive the Reg, from Tiptronic, to Sport mode, to changing the damping on the shocks from Sport to Comfort. I too debated over whether or not the air suspension was a gimmick...trust us, its not. The difference is significant...sport allows the driver to feel every groove in the road...incredible as I drive through Rock Creek Park...but Comfort mode is surely like driving a Navigator or Escalade....you barely feel the bumps.
My price was exactly as said previously, $49,815. My dealer, VW of Alexandria, truly delivered the best buying experience my wife and I have ever had, and we have or have owned Saabs, Audi's, etc. Clearly, there has been training to elevate the service levels and buyer experience to being on par with that of the MB or BMW, etc. Best yet, I have had a deposit down at another dealer in VA since November, and they still have not produced a fully loaded vehicle. My salesperson and manager @ VW Alex literally drove 90 miles to another dealer to make the trade for my vehicle. So if you are in the DC area, go to VW Alexandria, and talk to Charlene, the Manager.
Most folks just cant believe its a VW. That's what is said to my wife and I over and over again. OK enuf praise....here are some of my initial, more critical thoughts/observations:
Wind Noise -- While not a problem overall, with windows down, there is a whistle as the air rushes past the wing mirrors...maybe they missed this in the wind tunnel? 
Tire Pressure Monitor -- For some reason, the tire pressure warning light came on, and stayed on even after I checked and added air to the tires...curious. And also, for some reason the tire pressure monitor has "vanished" from the instrument cluster list of choices. 
Key Fob Range -- I am sure this maybe just my key, but after more than 6ft from the vehicle, my key does not work. Also, getting the trunk to unlock with the remote seems hit or miss.
Thats all for now...hopefully most of these minor things can be addressed with more study of the huge and detailed owner's manual. I think they need a web version. I look forward to reading about other owner's experiences...but for me, I am so happy that after 7 months of waiting, the Reg OVERdelivers!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

I hear you! You might be right with the attitude indicator and lawsuits. However, I also read in the manual that they warn you about the freezing level indicator: Black icing conditions may occur above 0 deg Celsius or whatever Fahreneinheit that might be. I wished they had done the same for the attitude indicator.








On the other hand, I swear to God that my menu showed the "Comfort and convenience" settings (door opening, mirror, etc.) in the menu just yesterday in the morning. Once in a sudden, that option is gone and the VW maintenance guy (poor guys is probably unqualified and got inappropriate training at the top) told me that is not possible. The software cannot be changed. Well, me working myself for Porsche, Audi, and VW for about 6 years, that was 5 years ago, I know what embedded software does and not does. There is probably some sort of "intelligence", "feature", or "bug", whatever you may call that, that once an error occurs, it turns that option off. The settings I have put in initially, e.g. open all the doors, and also open the tailgate, never got stored to begin with. I wonder, what in the hell is going on.








Now I opened a trouble ticket with VWoA and I will see when their "Touareg expert" will call me and what he got to say.
Just to be currious, do your 2004 VW Touareg V8 sysinfo read (close) the same:
System: VW Radionavigation S2
7L6035191B
MCM/SH 3602R / 3516 / 0102
SW-CoPro 3527 / 3527 / 3527
HW-HV E2 / 0627
SW-Navi 385.07 / 967.07 / No ROM
HW-Navi
DB-Navi
T-Guide
I might try to contact some good old friends in Wolfsburg and see if there is a hard reset on the onboard computer system that I might be able to do. Maybe that brings the menu back on the screen.

For VW: It's a shame of how bad your folks are trained on such a great new car that has been out in the field for close to a year now in Europe!


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (idale)*

I hope that the right VWoA folks will truely read the constructive discussion post in this group! Jamie (dead or alive







) - haven't seen anything from you yet as a response. Are you truely forwarding the "good" stuff to your contacts?


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregDC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TouaregDC* »_Tire Pressure Monitor -- For some reason, the tire pressure warning light came on, and stayed on even after I checked and added air to the tires...curious. And also, for some reason the tire pressure monitor has "vanished" from the instrument cluster list of choices. 


The "Comfort and convenience" menu came of from my screen...















As soon as you get any result, as of how or why that happened, please keep us posted. I wonder what I will find out. It is certainly a software issue, I believe!
I swear to God that my menu showed the "Comfort and convenience" settings (door opening, mirror, etc.) in the menu just yesterday in the morning. Once in a sudden, that option is gone and the VW maintenance guy (poor guys is probably unqualified and got inappropriate training at the top) told me that is not possible. The software cannot be changed. Well, me working myself for Porsche, Audi, and VW for about 6 years, that was 5 years ago, I know what embedded software does and not does. There is probably some sort of "intelligence", "feature", or "bug", whatever you may call that, that once an error occurs, it turns that option off. The settings I have put in initially, e.g. open all the doors, and also open the tailgate, never got stored to begin with. I wonder, what in the hell is going on. 
Now I opened a trouble ticket with VWoA and I will see when their "Touareg expert" will call me and what he got to say.
Just to be currious, do your 2004 VW Touareg V8 sysinfo read (close) the same:
System: VW Radionavigation S2
7L6035191B
MCM/SH 3602R / 3516 / 0102
SW-CoPro 3527 / 3527 / 3527
HW-HV E2 / 0627
SW-Navi 385.07 / 967.07 / No ROM
HW-Navi
DB-Navi
T-Guide
I might try to contact some good old friends in Wolfsburg and see if there is a hard reset on the onboard computer system that I might be able to do. Maybe that brings the menu back on the screen.
Also, would be nice to know if I could just take the European version of Software and stick it on my 2004 VW Touareg V8. The car has been out in Europe for almost a year now. I would assume that their software is much more stable now and I would like to see a more featured software version anyways, like attitude indicator, etc. (see earlier posting).
The question is, how to get that software uploaded. I will contact my friends who works as an engineer for a dealership in Austria and see what he says.


----------



## dchoutex (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*

I lost some menu items as well. Dealer found bad ground(s) as the culprit. Once issue was resolved the options re-appeared. Wild..........
If your dealer or VW rep is not aware have them contact West Houston VW or Houston area VW USA service rep as he was involved.
Good luck.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (dchoutex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dchoutex* »_I lost some menu items as well. Dealer found bad ground(s) as the culprit. Once issue was resolved the options re-appeared. Wild..........
If your dealer or VW rep is not aware have them contact West Houston VW or Houston area VW USA service rep as he was involved.
Good luck.

Thanks for the heads up! I will see what I can get resolved tomorrow.
BTW: - Do your footings for the driver's seat also look like they are cracked at the front? Once I checked carefully I discovered the thing is not broken. It is just the "head" carpet cover from the front for that seat footing that does not match up nicely. After trying to get it off and back on all the way a couple times, I still could not make the crack disappear. It looks somewhat cheap...


----------



## dchoutex (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*

Did not notice and I am currently traveling. Won't see my t-reg for another week. I'll ck it when I return.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Better Nav maps. they don't need to be DVD but they need to be complete. Even if I have to carry 20 CDs.
Two examples;
First, my VW dealer in central CT isn't on the map even when I turn on VW dealers in the POI menu. They have been in the same location since 1960 and are currently building a new marketplace building. I haven't seen any other VW dealers on the map in my travels either. MAJOR slipup. Touareg product manager should be all over Navtech for this.
Second, this car is an ideal ski car. Yet when I try to program in the location of our VT house in Newfane, VT the road isn't on the map. While this is a dirt road, as many residential roads in VT are, it has been there for over 100 years. It is named, town maintained and is on the North America City Navigator v4.01, from Navtech on the Garmin website:
http://www.garmin.com/cgi-bin/...&sc=1
Now how is someone going to find there way to the ski cabin they are renting for the week if it doesn't show up on the map? How can I find the shortcut from rt 30 to rt 100 if the dirt roads, and even paved roads (Grimes Hill rd., Newfane, VT) isn't shown on the map. 
So Mr. Touareg Product Manager, get on Navtech's a$$, send out new, improved map CDs to existing customers, and updated maps to furture Touareg customers.
This post was also submitted to VW.COM's customer care.



_Modified by spockcat at 3:42 PM 7-31-2003_


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_So Mr. Touareg Product Manager, get on Navtech's a$$, send out new, improved map CDs to existing customers, and updated maps to furture Touareg customers.
This post was also submitted to VW.COM's customer care.


PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE
All of you that actually OWN a new Touareg and that have problems - e.g. menu does not show up anymore, or the NAV data are so old your grandpa's house isn't even listed, or you want the attitude indicator or keyless start system like in Europe, etc.... PLEASE call the VW 1-800# listed in your Owner's Manual. VW is not reading anything here, but we need to fill their ears. And I guarantee, the more they hear from us, the more likely they will change to the better! THANKS!!!
PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE - PLEASE


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*

Or if you don't want to take the time to call them, at least send them an email, including your VIN number so they know you are a valid owner, with your complaints. 
Follow this link: 
http://www.vw.com//VwSFB/index 
If you VIN number doesn't work in the Customer Care email section (as mine didn't), use the VW information center email link but include your VIN in your email.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

Good idea!
Another question: Probably all of the Touareg owners have noticed the fan that comes on behind the center radio/cd/info/tele/auf/map/nav screen once the temperature reaches a certain level. Last night I figured after re-entering the car a few hours later, that this fan is still running. And to my surprise, it was still running this morning. Is that thing always on once the door is opened, or what's the deal?








I don't think that this condition prevailed in the first couple days.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_Good idea!
Another question: Probably all of the Touareg owners have noticed the fan that comes on behind the center radio/cd/info/tele/auf/map/nav screen once the temperature reaches a certain level. Last night I figured after re-entering the car a few hours later, that this fan is still running. And to my surprise, it was still running this morning. Is that thing always on once the door is opened, or what's the deal?








I don't think that this condition prevailed in the first couple days.


You should post this as a regular question on the forum with its own thread. More people will read and respond there. I am not sure what fan you mean. Are you talking about a fan to cool the Nav or the general fan for the ventilation system? You didn't press the "rest" button did you?


----------



## TouaregDC (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

wow I have to pay closer attn to that...have not noticed it so far...a fan behind the center dash display? hummmm


----------



## TouaregDC (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (dchoutex)*

thx for the feedback...I am definitely getting this checked out this weekend and will reference the fix your dealer made...


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You should post this as a regular question on the forum with its own thread. More people will read and respond there. I am not sure what fan you mean. Are you talking about a fan to cool the Nav or the general fan for the ventilation system? You didn't press the "rest" button did you?

I wonder if I should open a new thread e.g. "problems with new Touaregs - for Owners" - that would really make sense. Thanks for your suggestions.
Yes, it must be some sort of cooling fan that's sitting behind the display. I also noticed that the display was warm (not hot) this morning when I touched it after sitting in the garage for the entire night.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*

Somewhere I have seen a post this AM that in order to slide the center armrest forward, you need to push both buttons...
I found out, that only the left button has to be pushed to move it forward a position or two, but both buttons will work as well.


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregDC)*

We just bought our V8 T-reg Tuesday and are most definitely in love! This was a totally unexpected purchase - just out casually looking and happened on this. Anyway, read through this thread and agree with many suggestions, although only a few hit me before I just joined this forum and read here:
The front cup holders should indeed probably have a nice wood cover,
The navigator should let you use your front panel CD while it's working,
Navigator should be DVD based.
But, this is nit-picking... Congrats VW/Porsche - for bringing us the Cayenne-Lite!


----------



## TouaregDC (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*

appreciate the feedback..so they said it had something to do with wiring? did you have to leave the vehicle or was it an easy fix? my tire pressure warning light is back on again...for the 6th time!! but again I check and tires are normal...I think it may just be because the system itself is not working....I will let the forum know what happens.....everything else is just lovely...
ps -- dont you just love the "fan" appreciation? I have folks run up to me and beg to see it!!


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregDC)*

Here is recall information about your issue. Found on NHTSA web site.

_Quote »_Recalls Summary
Make: VW 
Model: TOUAREG 
Year: 2004 
Recall Number: 03V266000 
Summary: 
ON CERTAIN SPORT UTILITY VEHICLES, THE TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM (TPMS) WIRING HARNESS MAY HAVE BEEN IMPROPERLY ROUTED DURING ASSEMBLY. AN IMPROPERLY ROUTED TPMS WIRING HARNESS MAY CONTACT THE PARKING BRAKE CABLE SPRING. 
Consequence: 
IF THIS HAPPENS, THE TPMS WIRING CIRCUIT COULD BE INTERRUPTED, RESULTING IN AN INOPERATIVE TPMS. THIS CAN CAUSE A SHORT-TO-GROUND CONDITION THAT COULD POTENTIALLY RESULT IN A FIRE. 
Remedy: 
DEALERS WILL INSPECT THE TPMS WIRING HARNESS ROUTING AND, IF NECESSARY, CORRECT THE WIRING HARNESS ROUTING. OWNER NOTIFICATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN DURING AUGUST 2003. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT VWOA AT 1-800-893-5298. 
Notes: 
VW RECALL NO. WS. CUSTOMERS CAN ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION&#146;S AUTO SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-DASH-2-DOT (1-888-327-4236).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wobisobi)*

Why post this here without the most important information:
*Only about 620 cars are affected by this action in the U.S.* 
The sky is not falling on all of us.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM*

I just purchased V6, and three problems to report.
1. Rear middle headrest MUST BE REDESIGNED!!!!!!! We cannot see at all. It totally blocks the rear view.
2. There must be something wrong with the windshield wipers. It's not working properly. Wipers are unstable & wobbly.
3. Fogging is really bad on rainly days.


----------



## SciroccoboyET (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (VW-Fan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW-Fan* »_I'm not a Touareg owner (yet), but I did test drive a fairly loaded V8 today ($48k) and have a few random observations and suggestions.
1. Its fit and fiinish was excellent inside and out. Nice digital display on the dashboard - hope it won't fade out over time. 
2. The seats need more bolstering. (Just copy Volvo and you will be fine.) Suggest being able to cool as well as heat front seats.
3. Back seat leg room was a little tight. (I'm 6'2".) Needs longer seat cushion. Center armrest was OK, but its cupholders would seem to place any secured drink in line with the ocassionionally errant elbow. (This detail is not a biggie with me.) Nice B-pillar vents.
4. Interior HVAC/stereo/nav controls seemed more complex than need be. Nice sounding stereo though.
5. Engine was a little hesitant at first, but after 30 mph, it took off nicely. Heard low-level sounds underneath when driving. Wasn't quite sure what it might be.
6. Brakes were not as responsive as I expected, but were generally fine.
Overall, the Touareg is one truly fine vehicle.


NEVER HEARD OF COOLING SEATS.. if they exist tell me where to get them and i'm going to buy them and rig them into my ride ..


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (SciroccoboyET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SciroccoboyET* »_
NEVER HEARD OF COOLING SEATS.. if they exist tell me where to get them and i'm going to buy them and rig them into my ride .. 

MB S-class, VW Phaeton, Lexus LS430, Lincoln Navigator, BMW 7, etc. etc. I hear they work well... the seats have little fans in them that blow cold air through (usually) perforated leather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TouaregDC (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM (escaflowne_song)*

fogging...has been extremely bad....on the outside of the window...I am constatnly wiping the windows while driving with the AC on..
Also unfortunately mine is one of the "only" 620...so I do appreciate that notice being posted on th Vortex...this was the only way I found this info out...so keeo it coming!! I am headed to the dealer today.


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (brent0226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brent0226* »_MB S-class, VW Phaeton, Lexus LS430, Lincoln Navigator, BMW 7, etc. etc. I hear they work well... the seats have little fans in them that blow cold air through (usually) perforated leather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Add SAAB 9-5 to the list. They had this in '99.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wobisobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wobisobi* »_Add SAAB 9-5 to the list. They had this in '99. 

Awesome. I know there are a few more too.... I just wish my Jetta either had A/C seats or the solar sunroof, because black leather + Texas = _hell_.


----------



## OregonTouareg (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Likes: -VERY MANY; love the vehicle!
Dislikes: -Wavy windshield glass.
-Flimsy feeling rotary temp control switches.
-Horrible CD nav system; 2 generations behind Honda's '01 DVD version.
-Air leak noise from driver-side rear window.
-Tire pressure monitoring failed in first week.
-Dealers & VWOA cannot tell me when basic accessories will be available.
-No Satellite (XM or Sirius) radio compatability on this '04 model.
-Keyless-entry not very meaningful without keyless-ignition.
-One-button "window-cracking" for ventilation would be valued.
-No body side protection from parking lot dings.
-Great deal of brake dust accumulates very quickly.
Did not move out of another vehicle to purchase this Black w/Pure Beige V-8 / PPS / 19" Wheels.


----------



## Coffeeman (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (rainor)*

Valley is not the best. If you think that their customer service sucks on VW, you should experience their customer service with MB. I have a Benz that I leased there, and I use 2 other MB dealers for service.


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (OregonTouareg)*

First little quirk found: the passenger's door inside release mechanism is stiff, and often when you get out, it stays fully pulled out, instead of returning when released, causing the door to bounce and not shut when it is pushed to shut.
Guess it will need some type of disassembly and adjustment.


----------



## TouaregV8owner (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

Soon as you try to email VW Customer Care, it asks for the VIN. However, it will not recognize a Touareg VIN as of today (Aug 8). I told VW about this a month ago, but fixing this seems just too much for the Customer Care folks.


----------



## Dallas S (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Excellent vehicle in total.
Biggest complaint: Interior dash aesthetics - Would prefer a more polished color combo than the red/blue, etc of the dash at night. Love the BMW/Porsche/Mercedes look; Touareg is clearly below this trio.
Also, it seems the "Myrtle" wood upgrade is not across all of the wood pieces; I've encountered several V8's (in fact every one I've seen) that has walnut on the dash and Mrytle on the center console and doors. 
DVD nav system would be nice.
More knowledgeable dealer/staff. I've done a lot of my own research!
But a great effort all-in-all.


----------



## Akita (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Just picked up a black V8 with Premium Plus Package and 19" wheels. Very nice, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it. Like many others, the most disappointing thing is the CD based navigation system. Not only is it CD based, the appearance of the image on the screen is pretty poor. It is too new for any other comments but I'm sure I'll have more feedback when I've owned it for a month or so.
Thanks for posting the recall notice. I called and they said I should get mine looked at just in case.


----------



## silver gti glx (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Akita)*

We just bought a non-Nav V8 T-reg to replace the F150 "shop truck" we bought last year. My only complaints: Middle headrest obstructs rear view, my remote doesn't seem to work half the time, Owner's manual compartment doesn't like to open/close without feeling like I'm going to break it, and we can't get the Homelink to work. Other than that, I adore T-reg and I'm still amazed by the fact that we actually have one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Tammy


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (silver gti glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver gti glx* »_We just bought a non-Nav V8 T-reg to replace the F150 "shop truck" we bought last year.

Congratulations to your new car. I bet you enjoy yours as much as I do!

_Quote, originally posted by *silver gti glx* »_Middle headrest obstructs rear view

I know. Either take it out or replace it with the smaller headrest. I have yet to figure out the part number for that.

_Quote, originally posted by *silver gti glx* »_my remote doesn't seem to work half the time

Mine neither - specially in the left rear area of the car. Don't know why put VW headquaters called my dealer already and they want the car in and trouble shoot that problem. There is a few Touareg expers in the country that know all the InsAndOuts and VW told me that they will fly out to my dealership if the local guys can't get it to work.

_Quote, originally posted by *silver gti glx* »_Owner's manual compartment doesn't like to open/close without feeling like I'm going to break it

True!







Funny and not funny. I made the same experience!

_Quote, originally posted by *silver gti glx* »_we can't get the Homelink to work

OK - That's the real reason or that post: I have tried for hours until I figured that d...n thing out! VW absolutely missed a few things in the manual and step by step instructions:
Absolutely mandatory: Put your current remote real close the the windshield when transmitting the code to the car's receiver. Best spot is right underneath the front reading lights in the overhead center console.
And: You have to have the ignition on!!! You may start the car, but not necessary, but the ignition has to be on. For the rest, the instructions are OK and it will work that way, except that if you want to program more than one button, e.g. all thee, program that all at once. If you decide to only program button 2 later on, button 1 & 3 will be erased, unless you reprogram those as well.
Hope that this helps!


----------



## jrcookster (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Just a couple quick items of feedback from possible soon-to-be Touareg owner:
1) More front leg room w/o being in back seat I'm looking right at the pillar instead of the drivers side window.
2) Most importantly need more WIDTH. Why is the middle section so large? I'm a BIG BOY at 6'3 and well over 350lbs, but have more room in my new Beetle convert than in the Touareg width-wise.
2) DVD based navigation needed.
3) Heard it maybe coming - V10 TDI?
Love the style and design. Hope you make some much needed interior space additions as I would love to get one.


----------



## Akita (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Akita)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Akita* »_It is too new for any other comments but I'm sure I'll have more feedback when I've owned it for a month or so. 

A list of nit picky things that I won't bother to mention because things like that happen for every car. However, there was one fairly serious think that should have been caught during a quality inspectioned. Along the grill in the front bumper, the paint has very small bubbles caused by something being on the surface of the bumper when it was painted or poor paint adhension. The front bumber will have to be repainted.


----------



## juniperman (Aug 12, 2003)

I picked up my new Touareg yesterday. I was fortunate that my dealer located an off-road gray V8 with anthracite interior. The options on my vehicle include xeon lights, sound system I and 19 inch rims. The 19 inch rims certainly give the Toareg an impressive exterior appearance and added handling. They are a must option for only $1,200.00. I saw no real need for air suspension or the navigation system. I wish satellite radio was available from the dealer. I also wish that basic accessories were available from the dealer (i.e. cargo mat, mud guards, bug deflector, etc.)


----------



## TouaregDC (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (juniperman)*

Now if folks dont want to pay the extra cash for the air suspension, thats fine and reasonable. But anyone who has the air suspension will tell you it is a must have! I am constantly adjusting the shock damping and ride height...it provides amazing performance and ride comfort/range on the vehicle. If you can afford it, get it. Dont try to convince yourself you dont need it, because you do.


----------



## knockoff (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: (TouaregDC)*

I wish more Touaregs came with air suspension & without the Nav!


----------



## jeremyschneir (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

- backseat needs better cupholders.
- the dual climate controls should have seperate fan settings
- Nav CD should be seperate so you can still use front CD for music while having the Nav cd in
- seat memory functions are hard to use as is key programming
- SERVICE DEPARTMENT NEEDS TO BE COMPERABLE TO AUDI, BMW etc.
- the manuals need to be better, they are either wrong or there is something wrong with my new vehicle for programing.
- My nav system and stereo didn't come with a manual????????
- Maybe a tire option, part of why I chose the vehicle was for snow and offroad, mine came with Continental tires (not the more aggressive Dunlops) I wasn't thrilled. Then they go ahead and put air suspension with rear differential locks on a car with 19 inch wheels that the tires aren't even mud and snow rates, huh?
Anyway, all in all I LOVE it and would by one again in a second. Features, engine, and finish are top rate, far better then my folks BMW 540 and my friends Audi Allroad.
PS I have a Offroad gray V-8 with premium plus package.


----------



## Akita (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

The manual could be better. It is pretty clear that some of the instructions where not tried on the actual car. For instance, programming the key doesn't mention anything about needing to do it within 10 seconds of programming the seat memory. The video tells you that but not the manual. The manual says to simply press SET, then the number you want to set it to, then press the unlock on the remote key for about 1 second. This has to be done within 10 seconds. For me at least, that method didn't work in any of the 10 times or more I tried it.


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Akita)*

All of the printed Owner's manuals are translated, written and published in Germany...chalk it all up to human frailty...Oh! and language...


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwguild)*

well, we really like our touareg but a few things bug me. mainly that the rear hatch needs to be slammed, sometimes, to close. it is very inconsistent and if find myself unsure if its fully closed everytime, which is very annoying. maybe VW can install the rear hatch assist in the touaregs which dont have it as a courtesy for the early adopter of there first luxury product. now when i bought the touareg, my salesman told me that the rear hatch assist was standard and demonstrated it on another vehicle. actually he told me we would get a lot of things that we didnt get like the ski sack, a nav manual, loaners when car in service and so on. bunch of BS. i actually took his word for it on the things listed above which was a big mistake. we really like our t-reg but will not buy another VW product unless we begin to be treated better.


----------



## SWheat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I just picked up the Touareg last Saturday. Great vehicle so far.
I looked at the W8 Passat, A4 3.0, A6 3.0, and the Z4 when deciding. I am mostly interested in the total driving experience and so the vehicles I was looking at aren’t necessarily comparable. VW may want to take note that they really messed up with the W8. It was a great car that was poorly marketed and overpriced. Knock off about $3000 and it would be much more attractive. It also lacked the responsiveness in the breaks that I would expect from a sedan.
My old car was a 2001 Jetta GLX 5sp. I put 106K miles on it in the 3 years I had it and it was a great car. Like my other two VWs (2001 GTi, 1999 mkiv Jetta), it did not have any of the typical VW problems. No coil pack issues, no window regulators, and no phantom electrical problems. Having had such positive experience with VW cars (dealers is another story), it was easy to wait for the Touareg.
I wound up getting a Black/Beige V6 with Prem II, and Nav.
Now that I’ve spent some time in the Touareg, I can say that the overall experience is quite impressive. I like the feel of the interior. It is a much better fit for the purpose of the vehicle than the interiors of other LUX-UVs I’ve been in. The leather is firm and comfortable and not too supple. This is good as the Touareg is supposed to be quite capable of roughing it for a while and a more durable leather surface was wise. 
The navigation system should have been DVD based. There is not a lot that can be said to the benefit of CDs anymore. Also, the system is wonderfully capable and requires a lot of time to learn how to use completely. Otherwise it is a fine system. There needs to be more literature about the TELE and AUX functions. They both seem to hint at some great functionality but nobody seems to know how to tap into that resource yet.
Setting the seat memory to the key is ridiculously complicated. Push a button, turn off engine, remove key, push another button, stand on your head, say the alphabet backwards, etc. How about this, when I set the seat memory, bind it to the key that is in the ignition. Oh, yeah, there are 3 memory buttons and only two keys. Why would you have memory settings for 3 drivers and only give two keys anyway? Just give us another key.
Flashlight should be standard on all vehicles. Stupid plastic cap is annoying. If you aren’t going to provide the flashlight, then you may want to take away one of the 5 power outlets that you may use it for.
All said, I love the car. It is very enjoyable and should do well on the east and west coast.


----------



## silver gti glx (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*

wkaml, thank you for taking the time to respond, I'll try programming the Homelink tomorrow








-tammy


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (TouaregDC)*

I've had my new (Black with Teak & Vervona) V8 w/Premium Plus and Rear Diff Lock since last Friday. First VW I've ever owned. My wife and I love it. I think it will be a wonderful car. A few minor annoyances:
1) Middle rear headrest -- blocks view -- I removed it.
2) Hard to set seat memory -- using hints frim this forum
3) Fogging using A/C --- one down flip of the wipers clears -- will wait to see if VW fixes before I complain to hard
4) Cup holders -- not designed for american tastes!







Should have a more universal fit. 
Like I said, minor.
Things I like so far:
1) folding side mirrors
2) Nav system 
3) Air Suspension -- wife had trouble getting in and out of my Jeep -- this makes it much eaiser and it makes for a great ride
4) I am comfortable -- I am a big (fat) man and I am very comfortable, great seat belt tensioning, steering wheel position, seat back... best I have ever had in a car.
5) Over all looks and head-turning quotient








6) Sound System
Hope to update this as the weeks ( and miles ) go by.
Chester


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Pandaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pandaman* »_4) Cup holders -- not designed for american tastes!







Should have a more universal fit. 

Yeah, the front cupholders should have been about 1.5" - 2" deeper. They seem to be designed for soda/beer cans. We are now all drinking out of 20+ ounce bottles that are much taller, so they tend to be top heavy and fall over.
Rear cupholders aren't very good either.


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

I did however find a burnished chrome Starbuck's Coffee cup that fits perfectly.
Hmmm.. rear cup holdsers? Haven't found those yet!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Pandaman)*

Check in rear armrest. Some cars didn't get them though probably due to parts shortage.


----------



## z man (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Likes:
. Great power in the V8
. Competitive pricing for the features
. High quality fit/finish
. Great handling for an SUV
Dislikes:
. CD based navi (instead of DVD)
. Poorly written owners manual
. Availability of parts/instructions to fully utilize capabilities (i.e., the aux input)
I currently own a Denali I keep at my second home. I traded an Acura MDX ('03 with 10k miles) on the VW. Previously owned a Durango and Jeep.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Yeah, the front cupholders should have been about 1.5" - 2" deeper. They seem to be designed for soda/beer cans. We are now all drinking out of 20+ ounce bottles that are much taller, so they tend to be top heavy and fall over.
Rear cupholders aren't very good either.

A real story: My friend walks out of Taco Bell with one of the large cups filled with coke, puts it in the cup holder and d..n thing flips over in the first curve!






















After sitting in the nice leather seats soaked in coke for a dozen miles I took a shower and then had to clean the car for another good half hour and probably still did not get everything cleaned up. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My new rule is: Those cup holders are for bottles only







and BTW: hope you don't use the Tiptronic 'cause then whatever is in the cup holders is in your way!


----------



## A64.2wasme (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

On one of the T-regs we drove this weekend there was a BIG cupholder hidden in the front center armrest. A single one under the armrest cover that I hadn't heard about. Was this an anomaly, or do they all have that one? (or is it some other thing entirely?) Of course, to use this one, you have to keep the armrest cover open.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (A64.2wasme)*

Yes, there is one there on my V8 also. But what happens when both passenger and driver have big cups of coffee or sodas?


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I think I read in the User's Manual that the "cup" holder in the top portion of the arm rest is to hold a "liter" bottle. To activate it, you touch the bottom of it and it springs out. Then I got to thinking ( and that's dangerous







)... perhaps the big holder is designed to hold the chilled wine bottle you can store in the "glove" compartment and the small cup holders are designed for wine glasses. Add a picnic lunch and voila...


----------



## driver-found (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

After eliminating the Lexus rx 330,and the Bmw x5 it came down to the Volvo xc 90 and the Touareg. My wife was all over the Volvo until we took it for a test drive,she felt that it drove to much like a mini van.We then arranged a test drive at the VW/Audi dealership where we purchased our A4.The only tester available was a V8,we had budgeted ourselves for a car more in line with the price of the V6 but after driving the V8 for 1 block we knew that we had to have it! The car just blew us away.We did test the V6 afterwards and although it's still a great car we felt that because of the weight the V8 was worth the extra $$$.
Although there were some initial problems (which everyone has seen posted) including 1)rear hatch sensor problem 2)remote not working properly 3)rear wiper not working 4)fogging from a/c 5)missing flashlight, the Treg has put a huge smile







on our faces every time we get behind the wheel it is just an awsome machine.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

2004 Touareg V8 with ALL options except 4-zone climate and winter package ... problem with passenger door handle sticking open ... missing "cargo net" ... no M&S tires for 19" wheels ... rear hatch hard to close without slamming ... BUT, just LOVE this vehicle! Dealer has had to Fed-Ex several bits and pieces (Navigation Disks, etc.) ... has gone the extra mile to make me happy ... can't wait for my first x-c trip on paved roads ... in meantime, REALLY enjoying this beast at 10,000 ft. elevation ... runs GREAT on 85-87 octane fuel here (premium below 7000 ft?) ... one question, please: What/why the little round sticker on the dash that says: "M&S Tires ... 150 MPH Topspeed" (it does not have 'M&S' tires!)
Crested Butte, CO


----------



## TouaregDC (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (sbgcm1312)*

CAN the Treg run on 87 octane, or do higher altitudes mean lower octane requirmemts? I am in DC and would love to run on 87 if it made no differnce in performance, etc...members please advise??????


----------



## jeremyschneir (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregDC)*

Hmmm, I am at 6,000 ft in Lake Tahoe where premium is now $2.50 per gallon so I was thinking about trying 89 or 87, so far for breakin I have been using 91.
Or is someone would be willing to give me a gas scholarship I could report back with the details.
Any other input would be great.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregDC)*

The higher the altitude one can run lower octane. Higher octane has more detergents,etc that will cause carbon buildup. Sea level run 89 or higher. At 5000 ft or more run lower octane unless you get pinging ( doubt you will). 

_Modified by Elkmtnmotors at 3:39 PM 8-25-2003_


_Modified by Elkmtnmotors at 3:40 PM 8-25-2003_


----------



## DWPC (Aug 19, 2003)

*87 Octane*

Check your manual. It probably states that 91/92 octane is recommended, but 87 is the minimum. If so, you can use 87 without worry. 
In CA, 91 octane is the highest we can get and unlike "the old days" when premium might have been 96 octane or more, the difference between it and 87 is almost inconsequential. Mileage and performance may be marginally less, but not enough to negate the savings. The engine's computer will compensate for the lower octane. 
The down side is that over many thousands of miles, use of lower octane gas may accelerate carbon-build up in the engine and might shorten the life of the cat convertor a bit. A bottle of Techron engine cleaner in the gas every couple months will help (even if you burn premium).


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: 87 Octane (DWPC)*

LOTS of good replies and answers about octane requirements of Touareg V8 ... the suggestion for a bi-monthly bottle of Techron is excellent ... like my super-salesman said: "no ping ... no problem" ... now we can run with confidence ... at much lower cost (especially THIS week!) When I get back to "Corn Country" in Illinois (where ALL gasoline has ethanol additive of at least 10%) I will know that 87 will probably work fine ... be able to report that in about a month.
@10,000 ft. and hummin' in the meantime.


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: 87 Octane (DWPC)*

DWPC you are correct about lower octane possibly creating carbon buildup at lower elevations, but at higher elevations the opposite is true. While 90% of the country is at or below 2000 ft, the manual recommends higher octane. The vehicle will adjust for elevation, so we recommend lower octane at higher altitude, since the air is thinner, etc. I was a aviation fuels expert (JP-5) in the NAVY (6 years) on an aircraft carrier - not an automotive fuel expert by any means







Hope this helps!!


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: rear pull-down cup holder/tray*

Just test drove a Toureg yesterday.
My only gripe is the rear cup holder/tray cover.
I couldn't push the opened cover back into the rear seat like I can with my Passat.
There appears to be a little spring arm that is supposed to hold the cover open at something like a 60° angle.
This is very lame.
You will wack your arm into the cover everytime you reach for your drink if you use your arm nearest to the tray. (left arm when sitting in right seat for ex.)
I was planning to get the V10 next year because I want a diesel & also because I want to give you a year to work out the inevitable bugs that crop up in a brand new design. I will definitely wait until this peice is redesigned, as this is a feature my family uses every day in our Passat wagon.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Here is an issue for you. What Idiots at VW decided to offer this vehicle with so many possible option combinations. The V8 for example has 12 different options, 10 colors, and 8 different trim possibilities.
I have not run the exact math but suffice it to say that you could put a different Touareg at every VW Dealer in North America and still not cover all of the possible configurations.
If this were a domestic vehicle that could be ordered in 3 to 5 weeks this would be fine. However, as it will take 4 months or longer to special order a Touareg it was an extremely stupid decision. Virtually every internet inquiry I see is for a Touareg that simply does not exist. So as a result I spend more time making excuses for Volkswagen's stupidity than actually selling the vehicle.
This vehicle should have been introduced in 2 or possibly 3 content configurations in each model. 
Rick Kellogg
Internet Manager
Mike Fox Volkswagen, Inc


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Cyberrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cyberrick* »_Here is an issue for you. What Idiots at VW decided to offer this vehicle with so many possible option combinations. The V8 for example has 12 different options, 10 colors, and 8 different trim possibilities.
Rick Kellogg
Internet Manager
Mike Fox Volkswagen, Inc

Read some of the posts here and maybe customers can steer you to what you should order for stock.
Options:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=991835 
Colors:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=952418 
Trim:
I don't know where you are getting your info from but trim is dependent on exterior/interior color and premium or non-premium package, isn't it?
http://www.ohiovw.com/files/to...r.pdf 
Frankly, I think if VW were smart, they would hold all stock in a big pool at the ports, give each dealer just two cars to use as demos, and deliver directly from the port on customer order. I think most people would be willing to wait a week or so to get exactly what they want directly from the port rather than trying to find it at another dealership.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

Yes there are 4 interior colors for base model in Cricket Leather and 4 more in Napa Leather when a customer selects the Premium Package. This does not chang the fact that there are still something like 1000 possible variations of the Touareg in the V8 Model alone.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: rear pull-down cup holder/tray (tjweiland)*

Vehicle buyers who state "cup-holders" as their primary concern should probably be loking at a Chrysler Mini-Van instead of a performance machine. I think the Touareg was designed for "drivers wanted" ... NOT for "drinkers wanted."
Regarding all the "option combinations" that seem to be driving some potential customers crazy ... if VW ha built only 4-5 combos, NO-ONE would be happy! (21 cup-holders, aside)
I do empathise with VW dealer sales people who have to deal with all the non-performance issues BUT, that IS part of being a 21st century "Sales Consultant" ... these well-trained people will have (and earned) a nice commission account before a 12 months is over.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: rear pull-down cup holder/tray (sbgcm1312)*

Actually, VW generally has only 2 to 5 options available on all of their other models and it works very nicely. What will ultimately end up happening is the Dealers market forecast in each region will be slimmed down to only include a few Popular packages for stock vehicles. In time 4-6 months out there will only be a few variations of the Touareg ordered for Dealer Stock in each model (V8/V6). Anything outside of these paterns would have to be ordered. This is already done on every other model.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: rear pull-down cup holder/tray (Cyberrick)*

I'll bet you can't wait for the V8x to finally show up to add to your ordering headache.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: rear pull-down cup holder/tray (spockcat)*

Yeah me too. Trust me when I tell you though once the Dealers begin to do Market Based Forecasting there will only be a handful of variations available in each geographic region in dealer inventories. Consumers will be able to special order that one off Touareg but they will have to wait 4 months to get it. 
In the V8 there will probably be 3 or maybe 4 stock variations in dealer inventories to select from. The P19 Summer 19" Wheel Upgrade can become a Port Installed Option almost anytime and we could shorten the length of time a customer would have to wait onthat option down to 2 weeks or less.
Just doing that would double the number of available configurations from 3 or 4 to 6 to 8 and eliminate the need to special order the car just to get the 19" Wheels. 
The point is that with literally thousands of possible different Touareg's and a distribution system that takes 4 months or longer to generate a vehicle something has to be done to make the Dealer Stock vehicles more uniform by developing pattern cars for each geographic area of the country like we currently do on all of the other models.


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Cyberrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cyberrick* »_Here is an issue for you. What Idiots at VW decided to offer this vehicle with so many possible option combinations. The V8 for example has 12 different options, 10 colors, and 8 different trim possibilities.
I have not run the exact math but suffice it to say that you could put a different Touareg at every VW Dealer in North America and still not cover all of the possible configurations.

Actually, VW doesn't offer the V8 configuration I really wanted, at least not in the US. I would've loved a V8 base model; basically a V8 configured like the base V6...no leather, no power seats, 17" wheels, etc. I settled for the V6, but am beating the thing senseless keeping up with traffic, and getting 8-9mpg in return.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Huge)*

Too bad you could have had a Cricket Leather base V8 in the 38K range. Personally, I think there will be a lot more buyers wanting the fairly basic V8 than the $49K version. Don't get me wrong the loaded up model is nice but how often will I really need 11.5" of ground clearance. The biggest thing I ever see myself crossing might be a parking lot curb. The navigation system is CD Based I guess VW was too proud to pick up a Japeneese DVD system for the car so they are using the Rube Goldberg method through the cars audio CD Player? I also think the Cricket Leather seats are more comfortable than the Napa Leather, better feeling of the road and more German feel. The Ideal Touareg for my money is the V8 with just the Bi-Xenon Lamps with a $38513 invoice price. Right now still a little steep with a 4 year lease ) down at 520 per month. However, in a couple months I look for the lease rate factor to drop from the .00220 down to the .00125 range which will take the payment into the mid 4's which I would not mind.


----------



## solus (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (Pandaman)*

Just picked up the base V8 Touareg. Though it didn't include the winter package or any other options, it has a ski sack (including rear cup holders). However, it did not include the rear sunshades it should have according to the standard features in the brochure. I'm guessing this inconsistency is due to a supplier problem. Since I'm a skier, this was a great trade-off.


----------



## jeremyschneir (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (solus)*

Lucky for you, I would of rather had the ski bag than those silly shades.


----------



## solus (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (jeremyschneir)*

The dealer worked hard to find the color combo I wanted with the ski sack. Kudos to Ron Price Motors. BTW - I'm moving up to your area and was wondering about octane. I read somewhere else on this forum that in higher the elevations, you can use a lower octane. Given the current state of gas prices, I was wondering if you have tried a lower octane gas? If so, have you noticed any differences in performance? thx


----------



## step5516 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I love the Touareg, but damn, when is VW going to catch up with the
rest of the automotive world by putting the CD changer in dash.
Going into the trunk to change your CDs just plain sucks. This may
be a real deal killer. I hope the interior paint doesnt peel away like
it does it my Passat.
When they offer the in-dash CD player i'll buy one.
VW, are you listening??????????????????


----------



## stuart s (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I test drove Touareg yesterday.Very impressed! But there seemed to be a constant fog on the windshield. The defrost removed it, but this concerns me. What are you all experiencing? Is this a flaw?To my mind ,too obvious a flaw to have not been noticed. Is there a fix in the works? Or, was it just the vehicle that I test drove. I currently drive an S class MB, but think that I will be happy with this car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stuart s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuart s* »_I test drove Touareg yesterday.Very impressed! But there seemed to be a constant fog on the windshield. The defrost removed it, but this concerns me. What are you all experiencing? Is this a flaw?To my mind ,too obvious a flaw to have not been noticed. Is there a fix in the works? Or, was it just the vehicle that I test drove. I currently drive an S class MB, but think that I will be happy with this car.

The windhshield fogging that people have been complaining about is on the outside. It is condensation. If you have interior fogging, that is different. Sometimes a dirty windshield (dirty on the inside) can attract humidity. 
Also, it is possible that there could have been condensation in the A/C system. If a car is run with the A/C on, shut off and parked in a humid place with the doors left open, condensation will naturally form on cool parts inside the car's A/C system. When the car is restarted, this condensation will then go back to a gasous state under the right conditions and collect on the inside of the windshield under the right conditions.


----------



## stuart s (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

Thank you, Spockcat. the condensation is on the outside. However, do you find that you have to run the defrost all the time to get rid of this? Shouldn't the regular air circulation settings prevent this?


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stuart s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuart s* »_Thank you, Spockcat. the condensation is on the outside. However, do you find that you have to run the defrost all the time to get rid of this? Shouldn't the regular air circulation settings prevent this?

Hmmm... I have never heard of condensation on the outside, at least, not experienced it myself. What happens with my Touareg a lot of times is, that if I drive it during the day at hot outside temperature and then park it until late in the evening, that condensation will occur on the inside of the windshield upon start of the car for about 10 secs only, then it is all gone. I assume that condition being natural since there is moist air inside the A/C system and the hoses that direct the air from the A/C into the inside of the car. When the air cools in the evening, the air temperature will lower and get real close to the due point. At that point water droplets will be formed that are first visible at the windshield, because that's probably the area where the cold windshield from the outside has a lower temperature then the rest of the (still) warm air in the inside of the car. Warmer air will less likely allow the formation of droplets because the difference in temperature to the due point is too high, unless you have real high humidity in the air in general. Since A/C units also get ride of the moisture in the air, you should feel less humidity on the inside of the car, then outside. That humidity filtered out is actually the water you will see dropping from the outside bottom of the car to the ground, when you park. So nothing to worry about. The more moisture in the air (the more humid it is) the more water you will see dropping from underneath your car. If you are in sunny CA







like I am, there will be less water comming out from underneath. Now, if you have constant condensation of the inside of the car, that indicates that probably the humidity seperation or your A/C is defect in general. At that point, I would have checked that out.
If you got condensation on the outside of the windshield, I would suggest to go to one of the car supply stores. They sell anti-condensation fluids that you can spray on the windshield. Wipe the excess off with a lint free cloth and you should hopefully not have any condensation on the outside anymore.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wkaml)*

The exterior condensation is usually caused in warm weather by the air conditioning blowing on the glass. It might be possible that one of the doors that regulate the flow of air is allowing cold air to bleed constantly to the glass. You might want to try taking the A/C system of of the Automatic mode and mixing the air between vent and floor for a while and see if this corrects the problem. 
This is a little like work but you might also tape a couple of small pieces of tissue over the defrost vents while in the Auto mode and cooling to see if there is air flow causing the tissue to flutter. This would answer the question as to whether the system was allowing cold air to bleed out of the defrost vents when they should be closed.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stuart s)*

The fog we experienced was (only) on the day we drove it home from the dealer's, which was exactly 100 miles at average altitude of 8000 ft. The condensation was defintely on the outside and re-appeared only once or twice within a minute after we ran the wipers. The car had been in 85 deg. dry air (110 deg in direct sunlight) all day ... and condensation started as we drove into much cooler, wetter air before a rainstorm. My best guess is A/C had cooled lower center windscreen to well below dew-point and the "wet" outside air did it! The "anti-fog spray" is a good idea but, should not be necessary after the A/C air door under the dash finally starts closing completely after a few cycles of use. In the meantime, use the wipers.


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (sbgcm1312)*

GEEZ! We have been over this a MILLION times! Condensation DOES occur on the OUTSIDE windshield and the ONLY way to get rid of it is to drive around with your wipers on like a freakin' moron. VW has aknowledged to me that it IS a problem that they are aware of and that there is no fix that they know of.. yet! As soon as they know something, they say they will contact me.
Anyone who has a Treg and does NOT get the condensation is either in an environment with 0% humidity or they never drive the car when the sun is not shining. The condensation does NOT occur when the sun shines as the sun's heat dissipates the condensation. Come dusk.. BOOM.. need those wipers.
I beg all NON VW apologists.. tell the dreamers that this is a REAL problem!!
disclaimer - I LOVE my treg, and so does anyone who's seen it..


_Modified by Mr. G at 6:36 PM 9-5-2003_


----------



## dchoutex (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Mr. G)*

My svce rep told me VW has an update coming for this. When(?), no idea...........


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Mr. G)*

You are correct some of the Touareg's seem to always bleed cold air through the defroster vents. The one I drove for a couple weeks this Summer in Michigan did not though. Until VW figures out a fix to keep the glass from getting so cold. In other words fixes the doors that direct the air flow. Some of the cars will have that problem. As would any car in the Summer if you ran your A/C out through the defrost vents.


----------



## weaselbase1 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

As much as I love my V6 that I bought 4 weeks ago, it's been in VW service for 3.5 of those weeks. It arrived with the Tyre Pressure Fault, the back window sensor always thought it was open (and therefore wouldn't lock/arm the car), the inside door handles didn't work on some doors, and the MPG trip averager doesn't work--it only shows the exact MPG at the time when you flip to that mode. To top it off, Royal Motors in San Francisco where I took it in to fix these issues, worked on the wrong Touareg for a week while they had it. When I came to pick up my car, they brought up one that wasn't mine, and hadn't even looked at my car yet. Oh yeah--and Royal Motors broke the CD player that was working fine when I dropped it off. NEVER TAKE YOUR CAR TO ROYAL MOTORS IN SAN FRANCISCO--THEY'RE INCOMPETENT LIARS.
I then took my Treg to another dealer in the Bay Area, and after 3 weeks they're still waiting on VW to send them the parts they need to finish all the repairs. Apparently VW just doesn't have the parts available--anywhere.
All in all, I think the Touareg is a fantastically gorgeous car, and I'm just hoping that after these initial issues are resolved, it will give a lifetime of good service. Knock on wood, so far no problems with the drivetrain!!!


----------



## solus (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (weaselbase1)*

I'm curious where you ended up taking your truck. I bought my Touareg at Ron Price and have had a good experience so far. However I haven't used the service department as of yet.


----------



## richpearl (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (weaselbase1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weaselbase1* »_As much as I love my V6 that I bought 4 weeks ago, it's been in VW service for 3.5 of those weeks. . . . 

I had initial problems with my W8 Variant. At one point, it was in the dealer for nearly a month over a 6 week period. I asked VWoA to refund a month's lease payment, which they did. I hope they will do something similar for you. Good luck!


----------



## weaselbase1 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (solus)*

I ended up taking my Touareg to Golden Gate VW in Daly City. Although everything isn't fixed yet (inside door handles still not working right on a couple doors, and it won't average the MPG in the computer), they were at least better then the incompetence of Royal in SF. The problem seems to be with VW parts acquisition.


----------



## TouaregV8owner (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (weaselbase1)*

I hope that VW will not wait to fix the condensation problem, a problem unique to this car, until someone is killed one night when their vision is obscured by headlights hitting the condensation. A fix will be quite a bit cheaper, and will likely save lives.


----------



## freeheeler (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregV8owner)*

I've never had the condensation problem - even briefly. When I was getting my other problems fixed (see below), my service manager said they had another Treg in with the condensations problem and it was now "fixed." Anyone know if there is an actual dealer fix for the problem?


----------



## dchoutex (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (freeheeler)*

I was told 2 wks ago by my svce rep that a fix was coming "soon", with no definitive date. I was waiting until my 5k svce before I took her in for all the open updates/campaigns...........


----------



## RaslDasl (Apr 10, 2001)

I got mine...but it's not a Touareg, it's a Chrysler Pacifica.
We test drove the Touareg but found the space in the front lacking (especially for my 6'4" partner) and sadly had to take it off our shopping list. 
Prime suggestions for VW: more vertical seat travel (lower in this case) and, if possible, a narrower console. The car is so wide but so much space is taken up by the console between the seats it may as well be a Miata.
Obviously we have sacrificed some things (off road capability, that delicious 6-speed transmission) but we have gained the following:
* room, room and more room (above our heads, at hip level, back seat, etc.)
* DVD navigation (plus the DVD player for the NAV is in back, not in the dash)
* the CD changer IS in the dash where it belongs


----------



## musman (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (RaslDasl)*

Ok,
I took a chance on a new model but there is a lot to be desired with this $47K vehicle. Basically I am happy with the design but the excecution is lacking.
Here goes.
1) Windshield condensation. A big safety problem and a big problem in humid Houston. So far no answer. This should have never gotten past R&D. Dealer says IDUNO
2) Rattle in the dash at instrument cluster. Dealer can't help
3) Rattle in drivers door. Dealer not smart enough to fix it.
4) Engine has a whine at start up like a dry power steering pump. Dealer says its normal. Sounds goofy to me.
5) Amplfier bad for sound system. Dealer did manage to fix this one.
6) Xeon headlight out of adjustment. One higher than the other. Dealer fixed this also
7) At just over 1250 miles gas mileage is 11. I don't drive aggressive. I use my Mustang for that.
8) All of these problems took the dealer 3 days. All they managed to fix was the amplifier and adjust the headlights.
After getting my T-Reg home from service, I raised the hood and the small part of the plastic engine panels (the one that snaps in around the hood gas strut) was just laying on top of the panels, both of them. One on each side. I'm afraid I've made an expensive mistake. In defense of the vehicle I really love everything about it except the gas mileage. Not happy in Houston. If this keeps up I guess I'll contact VWOA.
I don'y know about you all but as a single parent and working in sales 10 hours a day I don't have time for this nonsense. I expect that if Volkswagen is going to sell a vehicle like this then they should at the very least have support for it. In my business if I did that I'd be out of business real soon. I have a 15 year old son that will be driving in a year or two and guess what he's going to need a car. Here's a chance for him to see first hand what brand names are worth buying and which ones aren't. The jury's still out on this one.
Anyone else having these things to contend with.


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (TouaregV8owner)*

Fix for condensation problem:  Turn off the top-of-dashboard vents.
Added bonus: More cold air comes through where you can feel it; through the dash and floor vents.


----------



## dchoutex (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Huge)*

Already tried that. It reduces it a little but some cold air still passes through...................


----------



## burlesond (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM*

I purchased my V6 Touareg 4 weeks ago. Premium II package, Navigation system. So far, here are my complaints / praises (mostly praises).
1) Key fob transmission strength : it's too quirky (it's good at times and not so good other times)
2) Rear hatch : needs to stay open after you close it and want to open it again
3) Passenger door release sticks
4) Styling is excellent, interior and exterior design is superb
5) Ride is very smooth with surprising handling for a SUV, highly superior to my old Ford Explorer XLT
6) Power, although questionable at first, I've come to decide that the V6 is adequate, especially considering the benefits of better gas mileage (I'm averaging 20.8 mpg in the city, 23mpg on the highway = better than the listed MPG)
7) Transmission is without a doubt the best I've owned (so far)
8) Features : this car is PACKED with standard features above and beyond others in its class
9) Safety, although not crash-tested yet, I am impressed with the safety options on this vehicle
Overall, I'm very pleased with my purchase. I hope my Touareg will continue to impress me throughout my ownership. Thanks VW! Your SUV was worth the wait!


----------



## DT Sealy (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (musman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *musman* »_6) Xeon headlight out of adjustment. One higher than the other. Dealer fixed this also



If the dealer "fixed" the uneven xenon headlights, they actually messed them up. The driver's side light is usually a bit lower as to provide a more friendly angle for oncoming cars. Most people in my A6 think the same thing when they see it and ask why I haven't fixed it yet as well.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (DT Sealy)*

condensation problem intermittent. haven's seen it in a while.
key fob is a joke
rear hatch opening is also a joke, only it's not funny.
also starting to hear rattle in instrument cluster. intermittent. 
going monday for 5k service. probably won't even mention thses things because most service depts are inept at these type of fixes.
My 2001 BMW 330XI had a rattle in the rear seat area that reminded me of my dad's Checker Cab. After a year, I took a BMW mechanic for a ride and he finally heard it. He was also able to fix it. Wonder of wonder, miracle of miracle.
All in all, though, the ride quality, engine, transmission is awesome.
IN ANSWER TO CHRYSLER PACIFICA BUYER: I checked it out also. There is absolutely no leg room in front. It felt like my old dodge van. If the seat didn't tilt up in front, my knees would have been awfully bent. and I'm only five-foot eleven.
If I put my touareg seat all the way back, I can barely reach the pedals. Also, take a gander over your right shoulder at the fit and finish. The roof liner and interior walls of the pacifica are plastifica, meaning plastic. Seat switches are nice, but the support of the seats are like sitting in readi whip. read: none.
Yes, it has gadgets and gimmicks, but it in another league entirely: read: little league. enjoy. Oh yeah, one more thing. chrysler reliability? that's a bigger joke than my stinkin' key fob.


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (shnizep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shnizep* »_There needs to be a twin turbo option... okok if that is not feasible then how about this..



V10 has twin turbos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Updated summary:
First: 
I chose this car because I liked it best. There are still a fistfull of things I don't like though. Many of these would need to be corrected if I am ever to buy another one.
BTW, I had a 01 A4 (loved it), and my current ride is an 02 A4 (love it). The T-Rex is for my wife, but I really like it too (had to talk her into spending the extra $ over the Nissan Murano).
Good Stuff:
> Luxury interior feel – Best in class IMO
> Drives very nice
> Nice to look at
> Very quiet
> A bit ponderous, but drives like a big Passat - a good thing overall
> V6 actually works pretty well (despite my early misgivings due to excess weight of car)
> Sliding arm rest
> Quoted towing capacity (not sure about actual towing ability yet)
> Climate control dials (except missing one touch ‘off’ – same as my Audi)
Business/Marketing Misses:
> Dealers stink, don't know how to sell or service premium vehicles.
>







Staff other than salesman were jerks.








> Dealer prep did not do all the things they were supposed to like remove all the little plastic film covers from things.
> No free service? If VW wants to sell premium vehicles, better step up to the plate on this one. I think the dealers will kill this car. Badge it an Audi so people will actually want to go to the dealer (not that they are that great either)
Feature Misses:
> No reclining rear seats? Competitors have them, and its really nice on a long trip
> Have to take the headrests off to lower seats.. Competitors fixed this, and its annoying. Check out the Nissan Murano – it has levers in the back to drop the seats. This is great when loading long stuff
> Middle rear head rest kills vision – make it a dealer option it as its pretty much a gimmick
> No cargo net? My 10k cheaper Audi came with one..
> Not that roomy considering the overall size - especially rear leg room
> No cd changer (even a remote one) in a $38,000 car??? My 10k cheaper Audi came with 6 disc in-dash changer and cassette deck..
> No dvd nav???? (I didn’t get nav, and this is why)
> No one touch up/down for rear windows?
> Couldn’t order without sunroof, and its small anyway. 
> What’s with all the ashtrays? I feel like its 1970 all over again
General Misses:
> Gas Mileage – In part, need better engine options like 3.0TDI and/or Hybrid (Like RX330)
> Vehicle is way too heavy for its size
> VW emblems are WAY TOO BIG! Class doesn't need to shout!
> Manual did not accurately represent my cars function, most annoyingly on towing
Quality Misses:
>







Defective LR taillight on delivery, unnoticed by dealer (Water in it). Looks like VW quality image right on track








>







Lid broken on air compressor








(So far, not seen the window condensation issue)
Technical Misses:
> Big cup holder in the front console... It flips open, but if you close the door, it will break the holder - It needs an auto retract function! - This is a big design miss for an otherwise neat 'Supersize' cupholder
> Can barely fit your fingers in the gap to adjust seats
> Had to "initialize" seats to get the memory to work.. Fortunately got that figured out at the dealer
> Compass and clock not readily visible from my seating position without totally taking my eyes off the road. Should be at top edge of junk bin on top of dash.
> Air compressor should have a ciggy lighter plug instead of the stupid clips. There are a zillion 12v sockets, and you have to get in the engine compartment and pull covers to inflate the spare! I'll modify the compressor. This is a stupid design miss.
> While on the topic, should have runflats or some other way other than having to inflate a mini-spare - My little A4 has a fullsize alloy, why not the T-Rex?
> Keyfob Range is too short. Much shorter than my Audi, and its extremely sensitive to which part of the car you point it at.
> Instant nasty brake dust in the name of soft brake engagement. Need different compound pads (same issue in my Audi)
> Brake sensitivity (bites too quickly) upon initial application



_Modified by spinnetti at 1:37 PM 10-3-2003_


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: The MOST IMPORTANT option that's not available: (Touareg Fan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Touareg Fan* »_It's fantastic on today's more crowded multi lane highways. It's available from MBZ, BMW, Infiniti, and Lexus, etc. It's only a $600 option on the Lexus LX330.
The option? It's Automatic Cruise Control. I think VW missed the boat big time by not offering this feature on the Touareg!

Don't be too sure... In hills or traffic of any kind, the thing drove me nuts. Glad I only borrowed a car with it instead of wasted my money on it!
I guarantee you, auto cruise WILL result in lawsuits... Just wait and see..



_Modified by spinnetti at 3:27 PM 10-3-2003_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spinnetti)*

If there are so many things you do not like, why did you buy it?


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_If there are so many things you do not like, why did you buy it?









I bought what fit my needs best... Doesn't mean it couldn't improve alot.
I'm not a 'fan' of anything like so many on these boards. I really like the T-reg, but I'm not one to say my car is 'better' than anybody elses, or that it doesn't have faults. I feel no need to defend my purchases. 
Overall, VW did a nice job here, but my A4 is a much better thought out package. Hopefully in a few years, the T-reg will have a little better systems integration.
Its going to look a little funny towing my Toytota race car to the track though!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spinnetti)*

spinnetti,
I agree with many things on your list but if I am not mistaken, you didn't get a nav system in your Touareg. I've seen the pictures of dvd nav systems and yes they look better but the cd based system will still get you where you want to go just as well. I suspect one reason why VW used this current nav system was due to its strong integration into the vehicle. You've got various sensors providing signals for dead-reckoning and then output to the MFI. All this had to be incorporated right from the start of the design which was 4 or 5 yearrs ago. 
You can also look at it this way; in 2 or 3 years when VW puts the 3.0 V6 tdi into the Touareg and a dvd based system, you will have all the more reason to sell your old Touareg for a new one.


----------



## mfriedman (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Greetings.
I have a V8 Touareg with Premium package and Air suspension.
So far I love the car, but have the following recommendations:
- During Navigation, the display on the gauge cluster will not wrap the name of streets that are too long to display. In many cases this results in streets that we cannot read the indication of North, South , east , or west.
- The dead pedal on the floor should be made from dark rubber, since it will get dirty quickly.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (mfriedman)*

I just got my V8 4xsusp, wtrpkg (need that in Minnesota), upgraded sound and have been quite pleased so far. The gas mileage sucks, but hey I was buying a V8 that weighs 5200lbs I new that was going to happen. My dealer has been great so far they are really making an effort to change their image for the newer higher end cars and make up for the previous owner of the dealership. The previous owners were very cheap and it showed. The new owner (Denny Hecker) has made a lot of changes as far as giving free service loaners and for their high end customers they have a Touareg and a W8 for service loaners that they have already pulled out of inventory. 
As for what I have read in other posts, My 2002 Audi A4 3.0V6 sport has the same problem with the condensation but all I have to do is push the center and floor vent buttons and hit the windshield wiper and I am fine. As for the sticky door handle (has not happened to me yet, but probably will the way new passengers yank on the door handle to get out if the engine is still running until they learn pull once to unlock, second time to open.) I was warned by my salesman to look out for this and if I had the problem to bring it right in as they new how to fix it and the was a fit and finish issue they new about. He pointed out that the Touareg is a completely new type of vehicle and even with all the training in the world for the mechanics and etc, there is a learning curve but they are determined to learn from every issue they can and are going to bend over backwards to try to do what is right and so far that is what I have seen from them for me and other Touareg owners in the area that I have talked to.
It is a brand new model, that is in brand new territory for the MFR and I new this when I bought it as I expect most have and if you did not think there would be a few things that went wrong with the truck or with the dealers you had to be kidding yourself.


----------



## TDELTA (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex1* »_Volkswagen of America is looking for feedback from owners of Touareg's on what they like/don't like/would change/ etc. They are being very proactive in trying to determine what issues/problems/likes/dislikes and more people have about the vehicle. So both good and bad, feel free to post here with your comments and feedback. Also just for fun, include the make and model of vehicle you moved out of to purchase this.
Thanks,
-jamie

Jaime,
Now that VWOA has an idea of how some of its owners and potential buyers feel about the Touareg; How does VW plan to adress these concerns and what becomes prioperty? It's no doubt they have a winner on their hands but without some changes VWOA may and can loose big. 
Thank,
TDELTA


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (32teeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32teeth* »_ I purchased a v8 on Tuesday. Dealer will NOT allow me to take delivery until he has another one on the lot. Can I DEMAND that he release the car? So what if HE has to wait another few days or weeks. I have cash in hand to buy your product, not buy a car and then loan it back free to the dealer. Can you help me? Having people take test drives in my car makes me sick to my stomach. But only other option is to wait till whenever to the next allocation arrives with the options I want. Gave up my X5 for this vehicle and have to rent a car till I can take delivery. Very sad situation. 

That's unheard of . . . They can't keep a car that you purchased. If you signed the papers and everything else, it should be yours to drive away in.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Max Rebo)*

I would hope he has his car by now as this post you quoted was from June?
But just to be clear on the point. A dealer would under these circumstances take a deposit on the vehicle with the understanding that as soon as the next vehicle came in the one with the deposit would be delivered. 
Those are simply the terms of the sale. If the customer did not like it then he should not have agreed to it and left a deposit. 
It is unlikely that this customer signed everything, paid for the vehicle, and had a finance or lease contract sent in on a vehicle that he had not taken delivery of.
It is also not unusual to do in the case of a new model roll out. You would certainly want to have at least 1 on the lot so that other customers could see it. Granted not everyone would agree to these conditions. However, that is their choice, as it is the dealers choice not to deliver the vehicle until he had another.


----------



## GSP (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

We're considering the Touareg to replace my wife's RX300. They're very different vehicles, to be sure, but while we can find plenty to like about the T-reg there are some substantial issues which will force us to look elsewhere. After test driving both a V6 and V8 last weekend I found these items to be negatives for our needs/priorities:
1) the V6's power is just barely "adequate" - we'd need the V8; but in either case the gas mileage is frightening.
2) the temporary spare tire is a joke. I've never owned a car that used them so maybe someone out there can tell me ... I'm driving down the road on an extended family road trip, kids in back, bags packed ... and I get a flat; so I put the temp on - what do I do with the flat ? Stuff it in with my bags ? Let my kids sit on it ? And what if I'm actually off-road, taking advantage of the T-reg's incredible off-road abilities ??? Get real VW.
3) Based on the dealer experiences I've had with my Passat variant I am very nervous about how VW and their dealers will support owners during the difficult first-year. It goes without saying that it will be not even close to the way Lexus dealers work.
We will not be getting another Lexus (parts and service are too expensive) and are favoring the Acura MDX right now. But as much as we'd love to go with the VW we just can't.


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (GSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GSP* »_1) the V6's power is just barely "adequate" - we'd need the V8; but in either case the gas mileage is frightening.

I found it V6 power to be adequate (currently driving a 9000 with 299K miles on it so...) Coming from the lighter RX300; I can see why you would be disappointed. Maybe you could wait for the V10TDi? Expected MPG's on the mid 20's for highway.

_Quote »_2) the temporary spare tire is a joke. I've never owned a car that used them so maybe someone out there can tell me ... I'm driving down the road on an extended family road trip, kids in back, bags packed ... and I get a flat; so I put the temp on - what do I do with the flat ? Stuff it in with my bags ? Let my kids sit on it ? And what if I'm actually off-road, taking advantage of the T-reg's incredible off-road abilities ??? Get real VW.
 All very good points. Maybe you could inquire as to the availability of the externally mounted spare tire.









_Quote »_3) Based on the dealer experiences I've had with my Passat variant I am very nervous about how VW and their dealers will support owners during the difficult first-year. It goes without saying that it will be not even close to the way Lexus dealers work.
 From what I have read and heard this is the sad truth. I have never owned a Lexus so...


----------



## GSP (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wobisobi)*

Good points ... but as to 1) I won't own a diesel because there are plenty of diesel stations that I wouldn't go into, let alone send my wife to; 2) the outside spare - I "might" put up with this but will not ask my 5'4" wife to wrestle one of those things while loading groceries - and how many other top-tier SUVs don't have the ability to carry a full-size spare "inside" - very few. if any; 3) that a company like VW can engineer and build a vehicle as good as the T-reg is comes as no surprise to me - BUT I am utterly confounded why VW will not make an equally serious effort to upgrade their dealers and customer support to compararable levels.


----------



## srohrbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... Air Hose Assembly*

Referring to the Air Hose Assembly that taps into the Air Suspension System:
The soft plastic connection part is very easy to cross thread. This is also tough due to the long hose's leverage fighting you in getting things lined up. So finesse and patience is required in making this connection. Many owners in this form have found this to be a problem. 
The bottom line is that these materials together (plastic to metal schrader valve) will not provide a reliable connection over time. VW should add a Keensert or straight Helicoil into this part. A counter bore lead-in would also be helpful to get things started straight.


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM*


_Quote, originally posted by *GSP* »_I won't own a diesel because there are plenty of diesel stations that I wouldn't go into, let alone send my wife to.
It is a little different here. There are many nice gas/diesel stations around here. In fact, there are 3 withing a 1 mile radious of my house that have diesel.
_... Air Hose Assembly (srohrbaugh)_ 
I wonder if you could thread a male quick connect onto that thing and then use any hose you want?
_Modified by wobisobi at 9:48 AM 10-10-2003_


_Modified by wobisobi at 8:14 PM 10-11-2003_


----------



## srohrbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM (wobisobi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wobisobi* »_
_... Air Hose Assembly (srohrbaugh)_ 
I wonder if you could thread a male quick connect onto that thing and then use any hose you want?


That would be a possibility . . . But the hose Assembly works great other than the connection method to the schrader valve. So I would probably not scrap it.
See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...72451 for use


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (GSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GSP* »_
2) the temporary spare tire is a joke. I've never owned a car that used them so maybe someone out there can tell me ... I'm driving down the road on an extended family road trip, kids in back, bags packed ... and I get a flat; so I put the temp on - what do I do with the flat ? Stuff it in with my bags ? Let my kids sit on it ? And what if I'm actually off-road, taking advantage of the T-reg's incredible off-road abilities ??? Get real VW.

That's why there's an air pump w/ hose...







Inflates the tire. Same on air suspension models except it has a bigger pump.


----------



## WARF (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Deserion)*

What about rigging up an adapter to hook up to a standard air tool hose, giving you the ability to use an impact wrench when changing a tire, as well as general maintenance for those of us without a compressor?
javascript:popUp('/corp/popup.asp?model=024-0155SP_350')


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (WARF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WARF* »_What about rigging up an adapter to hook up to a standard air tool hose, giving you the ability to use an impact wrench when changing a tire, as well as general maintenance for those of us without a compressor?
javascript:popUp('/corp/popup.asp?model=024-0155SP_350') 

I just knew somebody was going to ask this question. No way would you have the CFM to handle any air tools.


----------



## sunblest (Oct 12, 2003)

I purchased my Toureg 8-31-03 in Denver. Very pleased with the dealership. I have two business partners and was in charge of replacing our previous company cars. I bought two Acura MPV's in the spring and drove one of them until I got the Toureg. There is no comparison with the vehicles overall and the VW wins in almost every category, hands down. I love it. I have two complaints. First: In the 4,000 miles I have driven it I have experienced the well known acceleration hesitation 5 times. Each time it was a little unnerving because it happened each time as I was entering traffic or changing lanes. It most definately is a "safety issue" and must be fixed by VW or injuries or deaths could result. The company would be foolish to wait until they have to pay out a few big settlements before they address the problem. Second: the navigation system not even close to as good as the Acura's. The Acura has one disk compared to VW's nine. The detail on the Acura is much greater than on the VW. There is almost no help for back roads. If I had known how poor it was I would never have spent the money for it. Unfortunately you can only get the upgraded sound system by buying the package. 
I have never had a vehicle that got more attention. My wife was in a grocery store parking lot and a man opened her passenger door to ask her about it. Everyone seems to know about it and is interested in it. 
My favorite things about it are its quietness, its smoothness, its looks, and most of all the feel of it. I have an Audi A8 as well which has been my all time favorite vehicle up to this time. Most of the time I would rather drive the Toureg. Thanks to VW for doing such a great job.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (sunblest)*

sunblest: any interest in helping organize a "Colorado T-Teg Outing?" I have prposed this to "Denverbill" (on another ((see: "Cargo Net")) Topic thread) ... will appreciate any input we get from that part of the world.
ButteButtie
Crested Butte (after 12/15)
PS Concure with your impression of T-Reg. (Once the "hesitation" problem is acknowledged ... and solved ... what's YOUR dealer say?)
[email protected]

















_Modified by ButteBeautie at 9:02 PM 10-14-2003_


----------



## sunblest (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (ButteBeautie)*

I would like to participate in such an outing but don't have the time right now to help organize it. Hope to have a lot more time next summer. 
I have not taken the vehicle in to the dealer yet. I mentioned it to the salesman and he simply referred me to the service department. He didn't indicate he was aware of the problem.


----------



## Rodebiker (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (sunblest)*

Sunblest? What dealer did you purchase from in Denver? Have you used their service department. I'm looking for a "home" for my out-of-state purchased T-reg. Do they have actual hands on experience? Do they provide loaners?
Thanks!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rodebiker)*

I have almost 8,000 miles on my Egg and have NEVER experienced acceleration hesitation. I have a V8 PPS. The only thing close to it is if I come to a rolling, almost stop, it takes maybe a second to select the right gear. I regard this as totally normal. It can be overcome by using the tiptronic, however. 
Other than the very poor rear seat operation, a shaking in the steering wheel (in spite of the fact that I spent 80 bucks to rotate and balance them) which persists at around 80 mpg, I love it. The ride quality is great, the engine is very strong, and it gets more looks than almost any other car on the road. what else can you ask for?


----------



## GtiGuy1 (Mar 28, 1999)

*Quickly turning into a love hate relationship*

In Aug. I purchased a new V-8 and about two weeks later the car developed a problem whereby the accelerator will quit for about two to three seconds when accelerating from a crawl. Actually, the problem probably existed earlier, but for the first two weeks the Touareg was in the shop for another problem. Apparently a vacuum box located over the right rear wheel was cracked and it was causing a fault light to activate. It was this first encounter that pointed out how prematurely VW released this product. No one had any clue as to repairing this fault. Anyway, back to the other problem. This accelerator hesitation happens when I slow to a near stop, not a full stop and then pull away. This is not to be confused with the normal downshifting hesitation which is short in comparison. This happens regularly and several encounters took place when I was crossing a busy street. Rolled into it, punched the gas and wound up sitting in the middle of oncoming traffic. Nice! Went back to the dealer and was told nothing could be detected and that it was a normal "Drive By Wire" situation. The dealer said that this is a safety feature VW builts into the car to stop wheel spin, but it has happened with the ESP deactivated as well and almost always on dry smooth roads. I returned it to another dealer who I was told was more competent where I received more attention, but with the same results. In a test drive, I was able to reproduce the effect, but it doesn't count for much if the service tech isn't driving. I can slowly put my foot all the way down and get nothing. I live in a busy, congested city and accelerator response is a major safety issue. I've heard from several well meaning VW reps who voice their concern and admit there is a safety issue at stake, but "nothin's gettin done"! So you ask how I like the car? It's better looking and better handling than my previous car, a Land Cruiser (which at this point will be my next car as well). I think Toyota is Japanese for "doesn't break down once a month". 
If this forum is serious and VW truely hopes to lure $50k plus buyers away from the traditional names, they are going to need to put extra effort into these specific issues. As of this time VW is playing ostrich with me. You would have thought they would have learned a lesson from the Audi 5000.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Quickly turning into a love hate relationship (GtiGuy1)*

gtiguy1:
Welcome to the "Hesitation Club" (see separate Topic on this Forum, originated by "buttebeautie") ... your description is EXACTLY what I have encountered at least 50 times in 2500 miles over 10 weeks.
IF (Repeat, "IF") you would happen to get anything resembling an open / constructive / honest / no-b.s. answer from ANYONE connected with VW/Audi ... PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE post it on every semi-applicable Topic herein.
Thanks and good luck ... (WATCH those LEFT TURNS THROUGH ON-COMING TRAFFIC!)
[email protected]

















































































_Modified by ButteBeautie at 7:56 PM 10-19-2003_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Quickly turning into a love hate relationship (ButteBeautie)*

Just to emphasize, this is NOT something normal with Drive By Wire. Not in my Boxster, not in the ML 430 I had before the T-Reg, definitely not in the new twin turbo I lucked into for a few miles this last weekend. I too have had a few close calls. While I have learned to anticipate the vehicle's apparent pause to contemplate its next move, some time in the future I might not have the luxury of that extra second, with disaster as a result, along with a litigator's dream case. I suggest writing a formal complaint to VWOA and VWAG, with a cc. to the NTSB. Is VW's memory so short that they don't recall the effects of the dubious Audi unentended acceleration to the brand's status in the United States, almost bringing the death knell? Stepping off soap box, but NOT backing down.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Quickly turning into a love hate relationship (DenverBill)*

Now that you all mention it, I was test driving (autocrossing actually) a BMW, and floored it. It had the same hesitation. The BMW guy with me told me that on all the BMW drive by wires, it will hesitate rather that give it full power and thus wheel spin.
While I admit that with a 87 ton 4wd car, you aren't going to get wheel spin, maybe its an intentional thing?
I don't get that on my v6...


----------



## Corman (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: Quickly turning into a love hate relationship (spinnetti)*

Is anyone having this hesitation problem with a V6? I recently purchased a base model V6, but I have never experienced a hesitation in just under 1K miles. However, my wife is the primary driver, and almost always has my two kids with her so I am very concerned...


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Quickly turning into a love hate relationship (Corman)*

_the sky is falling, the sky is falling_


----------



## brian cates (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

When or if will XM or Sirius satelite radio be offered in the Touareg. This is the biggest development in the auto industry in years. Could VW at least tell us how to hook up our own audio and AV decices to the radio/navigation system since there is button on the dash for this and a screen that allows you to do this. 

2004 Touareg v8 premium plus package. Fairfax, VA


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (brian cates)*

Email me for info on the adapter cable.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (brian cates)*

Brian_cates,
Excellent question ... especially part number two ... I'll also ask "spockcat" for the adapter number ... and good luck to you.
You MAY wish to start a separate "Topic" on this issue ... bet LOTS of new/future owners are/will be asking same thing ... thanks,


----------



## 180TT (Oct 22, 2003)

How about 1000 above invoice?
Several 8's and 6's in stock

[email protected]


_Modified by 180TT at 12:32 PM 10-31-2003_


----------



## sunblest (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (Rodebiker)*

I bought my Toureg from McDonald Motors in Denver. I have used their Audi service department for my A8 and have had no complaints. They are an hour from me and not on my way to anything so I will use a Colorado Springs dealer for service.


----------



## vger (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I don't own one, but thinking about it...
Needs a 3rd row option.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vger)*

vger, the third row option is no option for the T-reg. After much debating, I decided it wasn't worth the horrible space and hassle. Look at the 4runner, which I was considering seriously...3rd row stinks and takes up space (either in the truck or in the garage). If you need a third row with some modest offroad capabilities and not particularaly impressive onroad handling, get a glorified minivan: the Pilot or Sierra. Ok, I'm sounding like a snob, maybe I shouldn't ... if I didn't have a Vanagon for the occasional "cart the kids and their friends around" I'd seriously consider a Pilot.


----------



## Essayon (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vger)*

I have been waiting for the TDI Touareg since it was announced.
After seeing it I don't gain much interior space over my Cherokee and only a little tow capacity. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Stretch the wheelbase and add a comfortable 3rd row seat with space behind and I may be I will look again. For the cost of the TDI I can get a 3/4 ton Suburban 4x4 with Quadrasteer and have comfortable 8 passenger seating and 10000 lb tow rating. I only wish I could get a Ford Powerstroke in a Suburban.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Essayon)*

Essayon, it sounds like you're looking for a different type of vehicle. What you'd be gaining over the Cherokee is way better on-road handling and a nicer and more comfortable interior. If you want a huge truck, the T-reg is not for you, obviously.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*rear-mounted spare*

Any of you know when the rear-mounted spare is supposed to be available? I'd love to get one, my build date is week 50 and I wonder if there's a chance I can sneak that order in before it's too late ...


----------



## exoticasian30 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: rear-mounted spare (sciencegeek)*

You will need deeps pockets to get this option on your touareg if it wasnt factory installed.The list of things to do to get this installed is long including a new tailgate just for starters.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: rear-mounted spare (exoticasian30)*

I wasn't aware it's available yet as a factory install; is it in Bangkok? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## exoticasian30 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: rear-mounted spare (sciencegeek)*

All of the units shipped to us are u.k specs.So far nobody has ordered that option yet over here but i believe they are factory options in europe.


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*My observations*

We've had our V-8 t-egg for about 2 months now, about 3,200 miles, including one round-trip from Denver to Rapid City. Observations:
We both love this vehicle. We also have an Escalade, and agree that neither is our favorite, there are things one does better than the other, etc., but about the only area the Escalade wins is roominess.
Love the engine and tranny, but in Sport mode, the downshifts as you come to a stop are quite abrupt.
Brakes are excellent, but somewhat touchy.
The owner's manual is the worst I have ever seen, confusing, items omitted, some not totally explained - looked for crankcase capacity under specs - V-8 quantity not available as press time.















Wavy windshield when viewing at an angle.
Wind noise at outside mirrors at speeds above 45.
Never had any other car throw so much brake dust.
The door lock configuration is the most confusing I have ever encountered and owner's manual is no help (see above). I think I have finally gotten it figured out, but sometimes it still confounds me. The range on the fob is dismal.
If you turn off the climate control while driving around and then shut off the car, it will not be in the off position. It will be at some randomly selected temp in the 70s range - service dept response - this is normal. If I want if off, I want it to stay off until I turn it back on, thank you. My Caddy lets me do this!








All that being said, I have no regrets buying this vehicle and often the wife and I "fight" over who gets to drive! A couple of car nut buddies of mine have driven it and agree it's a winner! I love the fit, finish and feel of the interior, the paint (offroad grey) is gorgeous. Overall the car is functional, and it gets lots of looks. The first week my wife drove it, a guy in a Jag XJ actually motioned her to pull over so he could ask her about it and told her it was the best looking SUV he'd ever seen. It gets more stares than our '03 Anniversary Edition Corvette!
Stay tuned, it hasn't snowed in Denver yet so I can't give a report on how it handles it, but I suspect I won't be disappointed!


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: My observations (liv2ryd)*

Snow; you didn't get a chance to try the ice a couple weeks age? Next below zero weather with friction reducer, head for a large enpty parking lot and have fun; very nicely balanced, and great enjoyment with the ESP switched off.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: My observations (DenverBill)*

liv2ryd (Kent)
Read your posting ... saw you were in Denver (Lakewood sure qualifies)
area ... we have already garnered about a dozen Touareg Owners from across
the country (5 from Greater Denver Area) for a "Rally-Of-Sorts" next summer
... prime path seems to be (we are just now in middle of a Charter Members' Survey Questionnaire) a 3-day event involving Engineer Pass (and maybe the entire Alpine Loop) ... starting at Lake City and ending up in Ouray/Silverton/Durango/Telluride/other ... please let us know if you want
me to put you on our "Group Mailing List" for further information ... no
firm commitment either way now ... probably have a couple Dealer Sponsors
involved by that time ... ask any questions you would like ... would send
you copy of questionnaire if you're interested ... we're cutting off sign-ups at between 15 & 18 ... hope to sign you up!
(sent you separate email, also)
Best Regards,
[email protected]


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: My observations (ButteBeautie)*

I realize this is supposed to be a Touareg forum, but as a long-time VW owner and a Mercedes Benz Service Advisor, I thought I'd sneak one in..








I've read almost all the posts here. There are a few comments & criticisms I'd like to share. not specifically targeting posters here, but in general. Everyone wants "more" - Nav,phone,etc yet some balk about the price tag - *"$50G's for a VW !?!?"* being some of the public responses. Well if you want all those gadgets, expect to pay for them. A hands-free phone system in a ML320/500 or pretty much any Benz runs about $2500 installed and the nav system close behind. I received some criticism myself both on these forums and from a few friends for my recent purchase of a "$40,000 VW!?!?" with my 6 speed W8. "You could have gotten a G35 or Acura TL with a V6 making similar hp and nav...." Well those cars were not my choice. My brand loyalty still lies with VW because almost all my VW's were solid & reliable. For the cost of my W8 I'd be in a C320 4MATIC with sport package and that's with my discount as a dealership employee. I just couldn't see it. The C320 is smaller,less powerful and no manual trans. If I wanted to add bi-xenons and the top sound system, which is no better than the Monsoon system, I'd be paying roughly $70 more per month more for what I consider less car. About dealership service departments... My purchasing dealer is very good - Trend Motors in Rockaway,NJ. In 2000 before coming to work at this Benz dealer, I worked for 7 months at a VW dealer not too far from Trend Motors. The parts & service departments were filled with people who didn't give a damn. The service manager was over-whelmed with the volume of cars coming in. He was a great guy, just in need of more assistance. Had I been the service manager, there were at least 3 techs I would have fired immediately even if that meant me rolling up my sleeves and working on cars until they were replaced. There's too much relying on the VAG to diagnose a car. *NPF* or No Problem Found was used all too often. If the VAG showed no codes, there was nothing wrong with the car...







Between that and the owners attitude in general, I lasted there 7 months because I tend to take my job, whatever it is, personally. It's a reflection of me yet when I encountered the general apathy and lack of desire to service the customers, I had to leave. The "better pay" I'm receiving here was not my sole reason for leaving that dealership. When I realized that it was an uphill battle starting from the depths of Death Valley to get anyone else in that service department to give a sh*t about taking proper care of the customers to make them want to come back, it was time to go. I have many a customer here looking at and even having already purchased Touaregs. Understand that when people are paying $40-$50,000 for a car, they're expecting to be treated as such. There are people that you have to coddle and there are those you have to treat with brick-like subtlety. I realize that you will never please everyone, but at least TRY to please some people some of the time...









Edited for my numerous typos...










_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 8:08 AM 11-17-2003_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: My observations (VWGUY4EVER)*

Thanks for the refreshing post; wish there were more like you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: My observations (DenverBill)*

I second THAT, Bill ... 
Just makes a retired "Parts & Service Marketing Manager" like want to go sink his teeth into some of these "care-less dealers" ... but, guess I'll focus what steam I have left on my "selling dealer" (until I get a straight answer about the "intermittent hesitation" at least!) (Watch for a "storm" in Glenwood Springs ... It'll make their forest fire look like a "Girl Scout Marshmello Roast!")
* There IS no hope for the satisfied man! * (who really said that first? ... someone said Teddy Roosevelt?)
























_Modified by ButteBeautie at 10:48 PM 11-14-2003_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: My observations (ButteBeautie)*

Thanks guys.. Hey VW !! Any positions open !?!?!?


----------



## stumatt (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Does the vehicle have an internal trailer brake control unit?


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stumatt)*

No, you need to purchase and installed controller.


----------



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (bt-treg)*

The vehicle has pre-wired connection to attach electronic brake controller.


----------



## Snaabee (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Quickly turning into a love hate relationship (ButteBeautie)*

Thanks for posting...I was very impressed with the Touareg on the test drive and want to make an imformed decision before spending 50K on it. Has anything changed since your last post? Thanks for your reply.
Sam


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: My observations (VWGUY4EVER)*

Bill,
I think you were the one above to post the observations in detail. I'd like to commend you! It takes balls to say what you did on this board. Most of Vortex forums contain a bunch of whiners in my opinion. Listing gripes here in hopes VW will fix everything and produce an inexpensive car for everyone is unrealistic. I really like most of the folks on the TReg forum here. Lots of more realistic folks than the other ones on Vortex and far less flaming going on.
My wife and I just took delivery of our TReg on Friday. Got it for WAY under sticker and just under Invoice acording to NADA. LOVE all the options, but have very similar gripes. All of which I can live with. In comparison to the Acura MDX on our high end and GMC Sonoma 4dr on the low end, we came out WAY ahead. The Dealer was fair, honest and respected our time. VERY refreshing, but similar to our last experience buying our NB. I'd say VW is focusing on getting dealers to give a damn about their customers, but they need to take a more active role.
That said, and thanks given, I have one observation...
Did anyone else have to go find a VHS player to view their VHS Touareg intro? Why did they distribute the OffRoad CD for the computer on VERY NICE format, and give the into on a media that went out of style for those driving $45k cars long ago??? All the rest of my gripes are minor and not worth mentioning except that the PHATNoise box should REALLY integrate better into the stock sound system








Off the pulpit now,
Cheers to the only section on Vortex that I frequent anymore








And btw, for the fella organizing the rallye, SIGN ME UP! I'd vacation up in Denver to take the TReg for a little offroading







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Eric Dow at 12:40 PM 12-1-2003_


----------



## Snaabee (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: My observations (Eric Dow)*

Eric:
I'm looking into the Touareg right now and will purchase before the end of this month. You purchased yours







way understicker?!?







Where?


----------



## Snaabee (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: My observations (Eric Dow)*

Eric:
I'm looking into the Touareg right now and will purchase before the end of this month. You purchased yours







way understicker?!?







Where? Thanks!


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: My observations (Snaabee)*

Down here in Southern California. I have a contact if anyone is interested







Power VW in Corona was advertising a special but it it's over now. I think my contact would still work a nice deal if I refered someone


----------



## Snaabee (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: My observations (Eric Dow)*

Thanks Eric...
I would be interested in getting that contact person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sam


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: My observations (Snaabee)*

IM Sent







Since there is a post for dealers at and under invoice, I figure I shouldn't post price here, but I can say that it came out to less than window sticker AFTER options, warranty that COVERS the Air Suspension in writting, and Phatnoise...


----------



## Rob in CT (Sep 15, 2003)

*New Treg, 30 miles on odo, died this morning - Just for the record*

My wife started the car. Loud whirring from speakers. Shut the radio. Driving kids to school. At stop light, car died, no electrics. Then power came on but couldn't start it and couldn't get key out. Message in MFI - Fault Running Gear Workshop.


----------



## cultravelr (Sep 4, 2003)

*VWOA help for a hurting VW customer!*

Alright, I have already posted some of my problems on this site before. I good piece of feedback for VW is to take better care of their current customers, because I feel I am being abused. I have 2 VW's now. My 2000 Jetta has been great, with very little problems. Because I loved this car so much, I convinced my fiance to buy a 2001 Cabrio brand new. (go look at the general topics for a list of the problems found after nearly 25 visits to the shop ). Her cabrio has been the biggest nightmare in the entire world. I am either crazy or stupid--or both--and have decided I would like to get her a T-reg now. I would like to sell her car privately bc I am in no hurry to buy a car. However, I consider myself honest and nice. How could I sell this Cabrio to a private person when I know it is going to be nothing but problems for them? Thus, I am limited to either selling the car to Car Max or trading it for thousands less than I would be able to get if I jsut sold the car myself. I have lost all confidence in the car from a safety point of view--that tends to happen when the car suddenly shuts off and the steering wheel locks at 70 MPH on the highway--and my fiance is scared to drive the car. VWOA gave me a 1 year/12k extension on the warranty, but the car still has problems periodically and they aren't going to stop with the ending of the warranty. Once the warranty is done, the problems will be a drain on my pocket. Thus, I see few options other than to get rid of the car now. I have called VWOA and they have taken over 3 weeks to decide what to do with the Cabrio. I have called and called and called and they still have no answer. I have been told that the only alternative is a car buy back, but bc of the way I have been treated, I am not expecting that to happen either. For god's sake, for my loyalty and patience don't i deserve some assistance from tha manufacturer?Here I am, a 25 year old new law school graduate looking to make one of my first family purchases, begging a company to help me out, and it seems nothing is going to be done. What a downer VWOA has given me. It seems if they are not willing to take care of a customer who has already spent more than 50k on two cars and who is asking to spend another 50k on 1 new car. VW is launching a series of new higher end vehicles and I am the target. How do they expect to sell Phaetons and T-regs in the future if they turn off the very core of this class of buyers? In any event, if anyone has suggestions or can lend a hand, please send the advice. Thanks!!


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: My observations (VWGUY4EVER)*

VW, apparently expecting to continue to get destroyed by the Asian horde is, under the tutelage of a former BMW senior manager, attempting to go up-market. 
Unfortunately, in my experience, it is doing it in half steps. What I have learned from these forums is that, when it works right, the automobile itself is impressive. Apparently, the surrounding marketing, service and ownership experiences however, often remain substandard compared to its Lexus, BMW, Infiniti, etc. competition.
I went to two dealers, one of whom is a Phaeton dealer and thus supposed to be one of the anointed. The appearances were not inspiring. The showroom at the first was, to put it frankly, a dump. It was decorated in pre WWII beat-up government bunker style. The lot had a partially wrecked jetta with four shredded tires right in the middle. The salesman had obviously not read the materials that are repeatedly posted on this forum. When I put some Chopin on the stereo to test the sound system, he complemented me on the opera! 
I looked in the service department. Many suburban sandboxes look better organized. 
VW has apparently not yet come to the conclusion that up-market products need to be marketed differently or, if the feedback from these forums and my personal experience is any guide, at least it has not persuaded its dealers of that importance. 
I will pay a competitive price for a fine auto but, I have no interest in participating in any of the numerous horror stories that are populating this forum. (Drove the car; it died; it has been in the shop for 10 days; no one knows the reason, etc.) 
If one is going to pay a sum approaching $50K, one wants rapid and reliable service from trained people who understand that ones time is valuable and having a car in the dealership for 5-15 days with an excuse of, “We’re working on a diagnosis (to be followed by a plea for several extra weeks of patience until the part becomes available from Bratislava),” is not my idea of a positive ownership experience. 
If anyone knows of a truly fine dealer, that treats customers in a professional way, in the NYC tri-state area, I would be interested in knowing about it.


----------



## bigmackdaddy (Aug 14, 2002)

I want to ask the same thing. Particulary if anyone has experience with Life Quality VW in Brooklyn.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*TWO SUGGESTIONS*

1) Make up some software or advise the coding so that the yellow front lights, fogs or partialy powered high beams can be used as DRLs for those with Xenon lights. I would use DRLs if this was available.
2) Software or coding to have the seatbelt nag set for 10 to 20 seconds at startup. Not every time you take your seatbelt off with the engine running. This is too intrusive. Perhaps a red warning light on the dash could stay on when you don't have your seatbelt on. This is the way it is on my Dodge truck.


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

Spock - My chime DOES go off after about 5-10 minutes (I should really time it) AND if I am driving a while and take my belt off the chime and the light do NOT re-appear.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Mr. G)*

Are you sure it doesn't just wear out?


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Nope.. I am sure. Try it. While driving a while, take off your belt. No dash light and no chime. (Unless it is yet another quirk unique to a specific car!!!)


----------



## MRE (Dec 9, 2003)

*Dealership Work Long rant*

First off, I really like my T'reg.. Everyone stops and looks at it in the parking lot. Rides great. FYI This is my 3rd VW and my families 9th..... I have loved some of my past sales and dealerships especially Autohaus in Orchard Park...Now for the rant.(LISTEN UP VW) As part of my purchase I said I would take it if they installed the hitch. Sales manager agreed and gave me a "We owe" since I was told no hitches in stock. Last Monday I took the car in(8 days ago) to install hitch fix radio attenna, AM no good and flakey FM, fix paint on right front scuffed at factory. I previously had it in for a day to fix misalligned steering wheel. I am into this 9 days and only purchase it November 17th. Just got back from dealer after totally loosing it. Radio didn/t work, scuff still there( service wanted warm weather to fix scuff under clear coat)???? and I realized they installed aftermarket hitch not VW hitch. Pointed out to my service rep about hitch and she said "talk to sales". I have seen the VW hitch and this wasn/t it. I informed sales manager that the hitch was unacceptable and that my salesman and literature specified 7000lb capacity. He said I did not stipulate and put aftermarket 3500lb on. I went ballistic and made a huge scene about bait and switch and when I purchase a new vehicle I wanted original parts. I informed him and all that could hear that if VW was trying to sell the 88k cars sitting in front of me with this kind of salesmanship he and the dealer can go f themselves.....no response, no action.. Back to service... After getting the really nice tech to fix radio again in parking lot and holding 20 minutes for customer care. I calmed down enough to ask the service person what I should do about the obvious bait and swith. It turns out both the tech and service guys new what was going on with my hitch install and other installs....sales directed aftermarket since they didn/t realize the VW price was so high and it hurt their bottom line. Several employees made the effort to come over to me and agreed with me being irate and demanding a remedy. I did hear "Other customers never noticed." What happens if I load up the hitch and it comes off not knowing it was a non wv spec..? Good thing I researched the forum and specs. So I haul my service rep in with me back to the Sales Manager and she is not to happy to accompany me"not her problem"to demand they remedy the situation. He goes on and on about how expensive the VW hitch is, other customers were happy and labor involved. He says he will fix it and gives some double speak. We'll see. I have no confidence in his installing the VW Part so I can tow properly. I beyond unhappy. Wait until I drag my 5000lb boat into the dealership with the old Suburban unhook it and attempt to make it up and down the steep driveway behind the dealership reattached to the TREG and see what will fail first and when it does,what goes first the 65k or 88k Phaeton?


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Dealership Work Long rant (MRE)*

You hit it on the head. It is all about price. The VW Hitch will cost the better part of $900 installed. Part is $695 and several hours labor to install. The bumper cover has to be removed and then part of the factory bumper bar is removed and the hitch is installed in its place. 
Makes for a very clean design however, not brilliant on the part of VW to market a Hitch at this price when most aftermarket quality hitches are only a couple hundred dollars installed. VW should have made the Hitch a standard feature on every Touareg.
I am afraid there will be a lot of this going on. As most people will simply say that they want a hitch installed without specifing a Genuine VW Hitch. With virtually every other vehicle sold in America a Aftermarket Hitch would be acceptable as Reese and Drawtite make almost every hitch anyway. However, on virtually every other vehicle sold the factory receiver is identical in appearance to the aftermarket hitch. Where the Touareg Hitch was designed to be concealed for the most part by the Bumper Cover.
So that being said. One could make a very strong argument on 95% of the vehicle sold that the aftermarket was commercially acceptable. However, common sense should tell a VW Dealer that a person requesting a Touareg Hitch expects the hitch to at least meet the factory specifications of 7700 Lbs and 616 Lb Tounge Weight.
If I were you I would simply tell the dealer to take the hitch back and refund whatever they charge you for it. Then find another dealer and have the VW Hitch installed. Get ready though it will probably cost you very close to $1000.


----------



## MRE (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Dealership Work Long rant (Cyberrick)*

I asked that the hitch be included in the purchase price. The dealer said fine and only after my request to install one they had in stock did this whole affair take place. He didn/t realize the cost. It is not my problem if he doesn/t know his product and price.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Dealership Work Long rant (MRE)*

Don't be so sure. Unless you are dealing with a very small dealer in a remote rural area he knows. 
The hitch cost and some other service related issues regarding the VW Hitch have been the topic of conversation among dealers for quite a while.
Like I said before with virtually any other car sold you would not be having this conversation as all dealers install aftermarket hitches they are after all identical in other cases to the factory hitch.
Just not very smart on the part of your dealer to install something that first of all does not meet factory specifications for capacity and that changes the appearance of the vehicle dramatically from what you would have reasonably expected.
I would be concerned that this hitch is even installed properly and not just a best attempt at fabrication. You know just finding one that seems to line up with a part of the vehicle that appears to be strong enough to handle the load. 
You might want to check with the Hitch manufacturer to see if that particular hitch is designed for the Touareg. I would bet it is not.


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

bring the Touareg R5 TDi to the states. We need it here, I bet sales for this model will outsell all the others combined including the V-10 TDi.
Anthony Dowd


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (95GLX)*

I would not look for huge numbers in the TDI Touareg in North America. Like all Volkswagens the export of TDI's to this market will be limited to somewhere areond 10-15%. 
Never forget that Volkswagen is the Chevrolet of Europe. That is their domestic market. With fuel at $5.00 per gallon or more there they keep the majority of the more fuel efficient engines for their own domestic comsumption. 
Not to mention they sell for more money there, and they do not have the warranty expense they have in North America.
Face it North America is essentially a 3rd World Country for VW. With sales of around 305,000 vehicles this year we account for a very small percentage of the some 5,000,000 vehicles VW will sell.


----------



## tomdare (Dec 16, 2003)

*Parts and Prep issues*

I caught Touareg fever in September and traded in my 2003 Escalade for a V-8 Touareg. I really like the car, but am not happy with the manufacturer/dealer network. The car was delivered with a non-working sunroof, always on tire pressure light, non-working overhead display, and missing roof rack keys. The dealer (Santa Monica VW) did scramble to fix the sunroof, etc. a few days later and was most gracious with a loaner - no complaints, but I still don't have roof rack keys. A rear seat belt broke after a single usage - no retraction or restraint - thankfully on an adult work colleague instead of a baby seat. Another issue is the driver-side rear view mirror emits an annoying wind whistle (about the same pitch as a dog whistle), which 3 other owners said they have as well. One person said they just fold their mirror up while driving to avoid it - I admit it works but don't recommend it for safety reasons. I hope the dealer has a fix - maybe its 50 cents worth of weatherstripping. The real reason I'm writing is I was unfortunately T-boned in an intersection two weeks after I bought the car in early October - my first accident (with an uninsured driver no less) in over 12 years of driving. The car was fully repaired in 3 weeks, but I have been waiting an additional 5 weeks for a side airbag. The dealer has given up hope of getting parts soon and suggested I might have better luck. Touareg Advocates at the Customer Relations number are telling me they and Parts Analysts are "working on it", but they still can't find an airbag or give a delivery date. Meanwhile I am racking up rental car costs, and can't get a callback or update from VWOA. I still think the Touareg is a good car, but the inability to supply replacement parts and provide actionable customer service is a serious issue. How would you feel about waiting 5 weeks for a part to ship, with no hope in sight? My next recourse is to file a complaint with the FTC Bureau of Consumer Protection, citing deceptive warranty (failure to provide parts) causing a repair delay of over 30 business days, etc. Strong stuff, but waiting another month or two for my car is an even less palatable option. Baseon on my experience, I don't think VWOA is ready to compete in the luxury market - hang on to your Escalades, X-5's, ML's etc. to see if these guys get it together.


----------



## Scrambled Eggs (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Parts and Prep issues (tomdare)*

My sentiments exactly. I hit a deer 7 weeks ago and waited 4 weeks for the grill chrome surround and bumper re-inforcement. The body shop did an excelent job but I agree VW should stay out of the lux market until they have their act together. I to caught the fever but now it has turned into a real sickness. I'm afraid it will cost me $5K if I'm lucky to get rid of this problem. Right now it is in the shop for the 3rd time in 4K miles. Good idea in the beginning but it hasn't worked for me. Why is it the consumer always get the screwing?
A big disappointment. Are you listening VW?????????????????


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Parts and Prep issues (tomdare)*

I would demand that they swap the old seat with a stock vehicle to get you back on the road. That or buy the vehicle back. There is no excuse for VW to leave a customer out on a limb for 5 additional weeks because their Parts and Service people don't have their S_ _ _ together. Someone or several people have dropped the ball in your case.


----------



## matthewfrench9 (Dec 17, 2003)

I am looking to buy a T'eg V8. Is the air suspension worth the extra $7300?


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (matthewfrench9)*

$7300??? WTF?? $2300 is MSRP on the air suspension. Unless it only comes in a kit with lots of others, tell them to keep looking for one that only has the options you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

I threw all three of my headrests into storage too. They are too big and block visibility. VW shoulld replace them all with the mini heardrests.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I've only had my Touareg for 3 weeks and overall it is a great package. As I also have a Volvo, I agree with all the posts about rear fog light and it is mentioned, but I don't know if its in the V8 only (I have the V6). I also don't like the seat belt chime when your waiting.
One items I have not yet seen is the HomeLink garage door opener. I hate that it will not work with the engine off. On every other car I've had I could open the garage door before I started the engine (yes I know I can turn the ign on). This control should work all the time. Maybe they can fix it when they fix the remote control functional distance. I also don't like the erro in the display when the driver door is open (side light on) as it covers the body outline display so you can not see the door is open.


----------



## grkman1 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Dealership Work Long rant (Cyberrick)*

I bought my 2004 Touareg about 10 days ago. Its the V8 Venetian Green with 19 inch wheels, summer performance tires, navi, air suspension, Xenons, entry access system and then some.
I absolutely love the Touareg. As far as I see it, I bought three vehicles for the price of 2....I have a sports car, and utility vehicle and a luxury sedan. I have read some threads about price, I was able to get my touareg for $6000 under MSRP and treated wonderfully by this dealership.
A few days after I bought the truck, I had the VW hitch put on, along with a brake controller that I provided to them. they had no problem installing the brake controller for me, along with a VW factory hitch. I read some of the horror stories about the aftermarket hitch that one person had installed and thank goodness I was not in that position.
As far as the service that some people had complaints with, I have to say it really depends on the dealership. I bought a 1999.5 Cabrio for my wife from a local West Palm Beach dealer. When I brought the car in for minor service and warranty problems, they NEVER got it right. NEVER is the key word here. I knew that I would NEVER buy another vehicle from them again.
I bought my Touareg from a dealer about 40 mintes away from me....well worth the trip. I found out that this dealer stamps the work order with “Touareg”, because they have specific trained technicians for the truck. Not everyone in the shop is permitted to work on the Touareg. I also found out from them, that all their technicians are VW certified, and the dealer that I bought the Cabrio from do not have all their techs certified.
In the 4 years that we had the Cabrio, we NEVER had any trouble with it......I never really drove it for any distance. A few months ago, I had to make a trip to Boston from here in West Palm Beach. I decided to use the Cabrio. I was soooo impressed with how the vehicle handled and how comfortable it was on the 1600 miles trip, that when I returned, my wife and I discussed that it would be nice to get a new one....but unfortunately they stop production of this model, and I do not like the Beetle convertible. 
I was able to find a “showroom condition near new” Silver 2002 Cabrio GLX with Light grey leather interior, outside of Boston at MINUTEMAN VW in Bedford Mass. I worked out the deal with the salesman, flew up on a Friday, picked up the vehicle Saturday morning, and was back down in West Palm Sunday evening. 
The Cabrio looked perfect with only 3000 miles on it.. I was told showroom condition. when I picked up the car, they had the car parked where I really couldnt see the front of the car perfectly.
On my way home, at our first rest stop, I notice that the license plate holder was about 7 inches to one side. (this was bought new from MINUTEMAN VW from the original owner).
I figured there would be no problem in moving the plate holder.....we dont use one down here in Florida. when I returned home to move it, It seems the idiot who installed this holder, drilled 2 one inch holds to install it. I late found out that the bumper strip has to be replaced which means removal of the front bumper and repainting this strip.
I contacted MINUTEMAN VW in Bedford, and explained to them that I paid top dollar for the Cabrio, and was told that it was showroom condition, and it wasnt......this was fraud.....I expected them to pay for the repair.
They refused, and to make a long story short, have filed fraud charges with the Mass state Attorney General’s office.
My point here is that its hit or miss finding a great dealership. I am extremely satisfied with one, and hate 2......so ask people to get opinions before you buy.
PS my wife loves her new Cabrio....just the color she wanted....Reflex silver with Grey canvass roof. I hope we have as much luck with it as our Red 1999.5 Cabrio.

Sorry for this being so long.

George
West Palm Beach, Florida


----------



## TheWaterSkier (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Dealership Work Long rant (grkman1)*

"I bought my Touareg from a dealer about 40 mintes away from me....well worth the trip. I found out that this dealer stamps the work order with “Touareg”, because they have specific trained technicians for the truck. Not everyone in the shop is permitted to work on the Touareg. I also found out from them, that all their technicians are VW certified, and the dealer that I bought the Cabrio from do not have all their techs certified."
George, what dealer did you purchase the Touareg from?
Roger


----------



## grkman1 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Dealership Work Long rant (TheWaterSkier)*

I got mine from Mark Ulam at Gunther VW in Coconut Creek. We are just about neighbors.....Wellington here
George


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Dealership Work Long rant (grkman1)*

grkman1:
I have been dealing with Minuteman VW for more than ten years now, and have never, ever, had a problem with them. I have leased/purchased 6 VW's from them, and have always gotten a very good deal, and very satisfactory service.
I'm so sorry to hear of your bad experience with the Cabrio. I certainly cannot make excuses for them, but I'm very surprised to hear about your situation. 
I hope you the best on the resolution of this issue. Perhaps, though, you should have had the car moved to look it over before finalizing the deal. 
I just got an '04 Touareg for me from Minuteman, just 3 weeks after getting an '04 New Beetle for my daughter, and less than a year after getting the '03 Passat wagon for my wife. All expreriences at Minuteman for me were great.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

For VWoA:
Is the standard radio supposed to have the RDS feature? There is a thread on the Touareg forum that brings this into question. Several owners (including me) have seen RDS data, but then had it go away without returning.
Can someone from VWoA please answer?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Can someone from VWoA please answer?

Well that's not going to happen here! Can you imagine if VW had 3 or 4 people who would actually answer questions like this in a public forum. Anarchy I tell you, absolute anarchy.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Well that's not going to happen here! Can you imagine if VW had 3 or 4 people who would actually answer questions like this in a public forum. Anarchy I tell you, absolute anarchy.

I cannot tell if you are tongue in cheek or not but, why should this be bizarre? 
Why can't this forum be a place where problems are discussed and solved WITH VW assistance? Over at Dpreview which is a photo site with very extensive forums, the one on Kodak shows extensive responsive feedback from Kodak because Kodak has a policy to be very responsive to its customers.
If someone from VW &/or VWOA were to post info on owners manuals, for example, that might clear up some of the continuous confusion. 
More to the point, VW & VWOA should post the manuals in PDF on this site. 
If you buy a $15 screwdriver from Ryobi, you can instantly download a PDF of the users guide. If you buy a vehicle costing 2000-3000 times as much, you do not get that service? (Spare me the objections about machine complexity, manufacturing changes, etc. Canon brings out dozens of cameras each year and all the diocumentation and all the changes for every model is available in PDF on the internet.) 
It needs to be asked again why the documentation for an expensive piece of machinery cannot be comprehensive, correct, properly translated and easily available. This is not rocket science or partial differentials, it is only good business to keep your customers informed.
Is anyone at VW & VWOA listening out there? Does anyone at VW & VWOA care? Prove it!


----------



## grkman1 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

4x4
Did you check your front plate to see if it is on straight? From the picture that was on the internet, you couldnt tell that it was off center. Perhaps they deliberately had the car parked that way to avoid any confrontation.
As you said, you have not had any problems in the past. this could be bacause there were no obstacles in the way, and you are a repeat buyer. Their nastiness, attitude and total disregard for my situation did not concern them. Could be because I was a first time buyer, and the likelihood of a repeat purchase from Florida is unlikely..
They have shown their true colors. The sales manager herself admitted she would not like her car delivered this way.
How does a so call reputable dealership deliver a car this way? If I knew how to post pictures on this forum, I would show you what I mean.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (grkman1)*

Certainly not the solution you were looking for, but this may be a cheap and less aggrivating solution. From another thread here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1165369 
And Merry Christmas.


----------



## Maintainer06 (Dec 29, 2003)

I bought a V6 with NAV and premium pkg for my wife a couple of months ago and I have driven it on several occasions. My daily driver is a '03 BMW 540i w/sport pkg. 
Improvements I'd make to the next Touareg in no particular order (there are repeats from previous posts for emphasis):
1. Seat memory buttons not readily accessible with door closed. Recommend moving them to the door.
2. Rear hatch takes too long to open by remote you have to press and hold the button for about 2 seconds - recommend instant opening.
3. Too much carpet near the dead pedal. Should be all plastic/rubber in that area. Tan carpet is getting really nasty/worn already.
4. DVD NAV required. (I am still waiting on my NAV CDs - not sure if I should be yelling at my dealer or VW...yelling at dealer now.)
5. CD Changer should be standard.
6. Seats feel like I'm sitting on them instead of in them (but my wife likes them). 
7. Better owner's manual design (also a downloadable PDF with online updates would be very innovative)
I've had 2 problems in 2250 miles. The sticking passenger outside door handle which I fixed with some silicone lube spray and the driver's side power folding mirror has folded and will not unfold. 
There is also a loud wind noise at the rear of the driver's door but it is unnoticeable below 85mph which shouldn't be a factor when I get back to the US.


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Ok -- not that big of a sample yet (just have it for 2 weeks):
here my story - dealer on in HB, CA (a bunch of ......)
put several k down on a new T-reg V8 -- needed to get insurance squared away -- so we agreed to pickup the car on Monday PM.
Monday AM they call and claim the Transmission is broken and the can't sell it to me. -- Proven later to be anything but the truth.
Needless to say -- they sold the car so someone else for more $$$ (this is still an ongoing issue)
Bought a V8 w/ air susp, read diff, xeon at a diff dealer -- got a great deal.
Nice people -- but not a thourogh as one would like- they delivered the car two days later to my office great service - BUT: tire monitor broken, flashlight missing, center rear seat seam opening, the two stops under the rear head rests damaged, no manual either (supposedly on order). It also turns out they did not do the pre-delivery inspection.
Still trying to get them to agree to send me a Flashlight. Took it to a dealer a little closer to get the rest taken care of. They did an excellent job sofar - gave me a rental (VW Jetta --- kind of inadequate -- but 4 wheels to get around on - certainly beats walking).
The driveVW club takes 7 days to reply to the initial email and can (as of today) only give you access after 30 days.
I love the CAR 
While I am at it -- I don't have the Nav system -- got to many bad reviews -- using the Garmin 2610 I had purchased a little while ago -- but some how I think the radio did RDS at one point in time but now does not.
Has any one had similar experiances with RDS ?
So long and Happy New Year
Martin
PS: I also am trying to get my hand on a manual as well as an answer on the RDS


----------



## carlton (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

although not a t-reg owner....i feel i would be doing a service by posting this message for vwoa to read.
i spent tens of hours researching cars in the t-reg market segment and narrowed down the field to either the infinity fx or the t-reg....initially i was set on the fx...but then i drove the two cars and was blown away by the t-regs appointments. 
fortunately (unfortunately for vwoa) i spent almost the entire day today doing research on the t-reg...i had some minor initial doubts of vw's entry into the luxury car market.... i must say this board was invaluable. 
from everything i've read i was resigned to the fact that i would have spent nearly $50k for a car with the underlying assumption that there was a very high likelyhood that i'd be in the dealer atleast 1x within my first month but more importantly the dealers were under-equipped (from an overall program perspective) to deliver the level of service a car company must deliver in order to effectively play in the $40K++ space. 
i'm ok with dealing with the mechanical kinks of a 1st year model....but the dealer MUST bend over backwards to take care of their most valuable customers...i got the feeling from this board that was this not the case....yes there are good vw dealers....but in large there are consistent service level complaints from across the country.
too many times it seems vwoa has thrown their hands up when t-reg customers have asked for a differentiated level of service. i had a problem recur 2x when my '01 bmw 330i was new and the bmw regional rep said that (yes he offered this up) if the problem happened a 3rd time bmw of north america would offer me a new car. THIS is the type of service vwoa needs to offer....not an unprepared dealer network that seems to be trying to play out of their league....i am sure they will get there....but i the mantra for lexus, infinity, bmw, mercedes have been service service service....even in light of the problems of late with certain bmw models....each of the 6 dealers i've dealt with over the years have all performed at exceptional levels.
i do hope vwoa reads these boards, acts on feedback from their dealers, and most importantly listens to their customers.


----------



## SC T-reg (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (carlton)*

Well my first post here is not going to be the jubilant, elated one I had hoped.
I took delivery of my V-8 Offroad Gray/Anthracite, Rear diff lock, Air Susp, Sound Sys I on 12/12 and on 12/31 it had to be towed to a dealer very far away from where I live as it broke down on me on a camping trip. I mean it really broke down. I am now waiting at least two weeks for the center differential/transfer case to be replaced. I say waiting but I am not sure how acceptable the idea is of basically having my car taken apart to replace the transmission 19 days after I bought it. I should say 18 days as it had already been in the shop once for several other issues that all the dealer's service department could do about them is just scratch their heads in bewilderment like they had never even seen a Touareg before. I must say I have no faith that anyone here will be able to even make the necessary repairs now.
I am absolutely heartbroken over this. I really liked this car and hoped my first experience as a VW owner would be wonderful. It has been nothing but miserable.
I will not ramble on here about the mechanical problems anymore than this. If anyone is interested head over to the ClubTouareg.com forum and look for the post titled "Bad news for my Touareg" and there you can read the novel that is my horrible experience as a new owner of a $46,000 Touareg.
I have not even tried to relate the HORRIBLE treatment that has been directed at me by almost everyone affiliated with VW that I have had to deal with. I don't have time to type it all in one of these posts and nobody would read through it anyway. If they did read it most would hope it was fiction or that at least nothing like that would ever happen to them.
Well, my Touareg was sent on it's way on 12/31 for a 2 hour tow to the nearest dealer. Did I mention I was 45 minutes outside of any cell phone service area and stranded... I digress.
Anyway, before it left I wrote in the dust on the back window "DON'T BUY ONE OF THESE" and today when I get a chance to get my camping gear out of the car I get a chuckle when I see the Touareg and the cleanest spot on the car is the back window. If VW doesn't want people to know their SUV is not as capable as they advertise then they should treat the customers that buy them with a lot more respect and consideration both before and after it breaks down.
I apologize for rambling on here. I said I was not going to but I am furious with the quality of service and quality of merchandise.
As it is I am now driving a Mazda POS ( Mazda MPV) instead of my new car. And this is no nice car either. It smells like someone poured at least a bottle of the new car smell stuff in it, has 40,000 miles on it, dents and scratches all over it and the brakes are in horrible shape. I had to wait two days for them to even offer me something to drive while they tried to figure out what was wrong with their car. I will say this, when I finally called them, nope nobody ever called me, two days after it had been towed in their attitude had done a complete 180. Rather than acting like I was interrupting or bothering them they actually, for once, seemed to be concerned with me, the customer. Imagine that. It took my car breaking down to get decent treatment.
So far I have nothing good to say about VW.
I was enjoying my Touareg, even with the less severe issues, but now with this I must say the Touareg is NOT to be depended on in any situation. I was 45 minutes, driving that is, outside of cell service when this happened. One last thing, before jumping to any conclusion about what I must have been doing to cause this, go read my post in the other forum ClubTouareg.com and you will see how absurd it is that this happened.
I wish I could be here telling my story of my great camping trip in my Touareg and getting ready to wash and detail it for the first time.
I wish I could be one of the happy, proud owners of a Touareg but instead I am the driver of a Mazda minivan. ZOOM, ZOOM.

I think I may make that last bit my signature.

_Modified by SC T-reg at 4:12 PM 1-3-2004_

_Modified by SC T-reg at 4:13 PM 1-3-2004_


_Modified by SC T-reg at 5:24 PM 1-3-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (USER_3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USER_3* »_$50 grand for complete JUNK!
You all should learn your lessons!
Buy a HONDA!









I wonder if this guy has ever looked at or actually driven a Touareg? I bet he hasn't!


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (USER_3)*

A Troll from "CANRADA" who can't even spell his country ...
*


The Surgeon General Didn't Say Anything About Smokin' a HONDA ...


*


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

My wife and I bought a Wheat Beige VW Touareg (VIN WVGCM67LX4D003180) 
at the first of October. With less a thousand miles and numerous trips to Service, VW agreed to replace it. The main complaint was the hesitation, not just the typical 1-2 second delay that many of us have read post about or experienced, this was a serious safety issue where the car would not accelerate, or the accelerator would stop responding and you would loose speed. The last time we drove the car, my wife spent over a minute trying to get it over 30 mph and merge into hwy traffic, once she was at speed, it dropped from 60 to 50 no matter what you did with the accelerator pedal. I drove it to the dealer, picked up a loaner and waited. After over a month, and out $44000, we asked for the car to be replaced. We trade every year and have driven GM products for the past 3 years with no problems to speak of other that 15K deprecation the 1st year. 
VW could not find a replacement to meet our requirements, don’t think they even tried, so we took a refund (dealer gave draft and we took to their BMW store) and bought a BMW X5. Great car but no Touareg, I am hooked. It is now a new tax year and we will sell the X5, our new Touareg is in route from port with price protection. 
The Dealings with the personnel from VW were poor at best, the VWOA dealer rep was a real jerk with a terrible attitude and ended up hanging up on me when I asked his bosses name, he was put out that he even had to deal with the customer, not giving any indication how long it would take to get the new Touareg. He couldn’t even return a phone call or email that he promised. The dealer was great (North Point VW, North Little Rock). 
The powers that be from VW supposedly drove the Touareg in late December (it sat in service lot at the dealer for two months), and said that it was the worst that they had seen with the hesitation and it was trucked to Chicago for further testing. The computer never had any error codes.
We await the arrival of our second Touareg, I am excited and hope that some of the early bugs have been worked out on the assembly line. It is a great vehicle, and I hope the Folks at VW learn what it takes to provide Customer service.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (carlton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlton* »_although not a t-reg owner....i feel i would be doing a service by posting this message for vwoa to read....
i do hope vwoa reads these boards, acts on feedback from their dealers, and most importantly listens to their customers.

It almost makes one want to weep when someone writes like this. However, the bald truth is that VW & VWOA are supremely unconcerned with what is written here. VW & VWOA have shown a consistently "customer be damned" attitude. As an example, if you look at the occupational description of the moderator (vwvortes1), you see that he considers that his job is to babysit 50,000 people. So much for a positive customer service attitude.
VW & VWOA have taken the shockingly stupid attitude that they will provide no, (zero, zilch, nada) guidance or feedback. As far as I can tell, no VWOA representative has ever answered a single question here, even after customers complained bitterly about lack of information.
VW & VWOA's stupid attitude keeps it from gaining good will from its customers. VW & VWOA could use this forum as an effective communications tool. Instead, the impression is that it is organized to patronize customers.
VW & VWOA want to "move upmarket" and become a luxury brand. Based on the writings on this forum, VW's aspirations are a failure. The conception of the Touareg is superb. It is the execution (including that all important customer service) that is a failure because VW & VWOA simply do not have a luxury mindset. VW & VWOA still think according to econobox standards. VW thinks it can deliver expensive iron with junk service.
I shudder to think of what the Consumer's Report reliability rating for the Touareg will be. VW & VWOA just do not understand that when people pay more, they expect more. Hello, is there any rational life on Planet VW?


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*

How long have you been around VWVortex? This is not a VW Website, with VW employees manning it my friend. This is fundamentally a Media site, like a live magazine, with the only VW participation that I have ever seen being that they allow press releases to be posted here.
That said, I agree, it's a crying shame that they don't take advantage of the user base that is present here. Imagine if everyone who posted here, was followed up with at the very least a phone call from VW? Even if they could do nothing more than acknowledge each of the complaints, and THANK each of those posting good stuff... DAH!!
Oh well, just reminding the previous poster that this is NOT a VW site, and VW has NEVER claimed to watch this as far as I have ever seen...


----------



## carlton (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex1* »_Volkswagen of America is looking for feedback from owners of Touareg's on what they like/don't like/would change/ etc. 

thought maybe for a second this meant something


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*



Eric Dow said:


> This is not a VW Website, with VW employees manning it...is fundamentally a Media site, like a live magazine, with the only VW participation that I have ever seen being that they allow press releases to be posted here.
> ....That said, I agree, it's a crying shame that they don't take advantage of the user base that is present here. Imagine if everyone who posted here, was followed up with at the very least a phone call from VW? QUOTE]
> As to the point that this is not a VW website, the name VW is written all over it. Ford had to fight with websites that tried to bask in the light of the Ford name and largely succeeded. This may not be a VW website but it has a representative “supervising” it (and, I might add, flaming participants if they do not toe the VW party line). You are certainly right that VW would do a world of good to be more responsive.
> VW & VWOA were recently the subject of a Time Magazine article that, yet again, described the (ahem) quality problems of its automobiles in excruciating detail.
> ...


----------



## walter schrat (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Well I bought one.
This is a nice riding SUV or sports car.
Complains ? Very little
1 Buttons for the seat are placed uncomfortable
2 CD changer placed behind cover in the back .. What can I say
3 You better get buckled up or the alarm will drive you nuts
4 A cover for the cup holders would be nice 
5 The electronic gas paddle acts with a delay in very low RPM 

other than that (and the price ..of cause) I love it
The quality is convincing , the ride smooth and powerful.
I just hope that I will find better technicians with VW than I had with Range Rover since all this high end electronics require a lot of training !!!!
Regards


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Just bought a Touareg V8 Premium, Winter on December 27th 2004. It was a choice between the above car or a BMW 4.4 with approximately same options. Even though the BMW was more expensive I was seriously considering it. Reason being, the established service that BMW offers its customers, servicing included, loaner cars, etc. I think that VW if it wants to compete in this market needs to offer the same services as the other luxury car companies. I bought the Touareg because it has better off-road capability and the hope that VW will accomplish the same standards of service as the luxury competitors that they are trying to compete against.
Also the user manual is hopeless. It does give a lot of detailed information. The person who buys a very technical car like a Touareg is more likely to want to read more technical information about the car. It does not give information about how to change a brake light bulb, how much oil is needed for an oil change, where is the oil filter located, how to clean the air filter etc, etc, 
Some of us are actually going to use our Touareg offroad and need to know how to do some of the servicing ourselves, especially if VW is not going to offer the servicing as part of the purchase.


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (jlturpin)*

I would like to get the regional VWoA reps contact info. I cannot get the dealership where my teg is located to give me the contact information and VW customer care will not return promised calls. I have been dealing with this since 12/17/03 and still have no answers. I have over 50k invested and this should be against the law! Please help. Ifther is a way I can email you or call, please let me know. I just joined this forum and do not yet know how to email members or have them email me. I will see what I can find out. Meanwhile if you already know, please let me know.
Thanks for all the good and bad . It is not my fault that the car I bought is defective! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (deltadrifter)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Since the lasp post I found out how to email the person I wanted to contact, so please do nt belittle me. Some would like to i am sure. Please keep it to yourself. I have enough problems with my treg experience. Not fun at all. VW should get its act together . I will not accept this haphaxard way of doing business! Sorry tI cannot offer a better post for VW but it is not my fault they cannot get the treg right. They charged me enough already. Over 51K retail!


----------



## Rob in CT (Sep 15, 2003)

*Air Suspension gremlins? (vwvortex1)*

Treg had been parked in my garage for 2 hours. I arrive home with my kids in my other car. As I walk past the Treg, the suspension lowers (looked like the front end only but I wouldn't swear on it).


----------



## uptick (Dec 31, 2003)

Having spent a good few days to read through the 10 pages of this "feedback" thread, which I believe for the most part to be genuine expressions of current owners' experiences, I am disheartened to learn of the many problems many people have experienced thusfar with their t-reg. Most disturbing are the problems owners and even prospective buyers are facing with dealers and VWoA in general. I would expect that many of the nuisances related to the new vehicle (i.e. buttons, remote sensitivity, electronic throttle, folding seats, accessories, etc.) and the lack of desirable features (i.e. DVD-based nav system, in-dash disc changer or MP3 aux port, adaptive headlamps, true independent climate controls, functional cupholders, larger moonroof, etc.) will be resolved and addressed hopefully over the course of one model year. 
However, receiving poor treatment from dealers and even incompetent service, if any service, from the start is inexcusable in my book. This lack of service and dealership support is even more appalling in light of all the unexpected mechanical, electrical and otherwise functional breakdowns many of you report of your t-reg. I have to agree with those of you that shelling out 40 to 50k for a technically advanced and dubbed-luxury vehicle, as the t-reg ought to be, should encompass customer service and respect on par with the sophistication expected of those to whom VW markets and expects to sell this Touareg. The lack of consistency of quality service and dealership knowledge or care with regard to the t-reg is the number one reason for my passing on VW this year - as much as I admire and appreciate what the t-reg is and COULD be. It's a shame the debut model-year t-reg is plagued with many problems; it's a further shame that VWoA doesn't seem to give a damn.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (uptick)*

Good point and well written. This is exactly why I am waiting for an '05 model. Hopefully, 6-8 months from now most of these issues will be resolved and dealers will have a solid understanding of what to do; that and have a decent supply of parts in the States! VW dealers must improve customer service when selling and servicing upscale vehicles like the Touareg and the Phaeton. Gotta back up great autos with great service.
I had a Lexus before my current Passat. The Lexus dealer kissed my butt every time I came in for service. Gave me a loaner (a Lexus) if the service took longer than an hour or so. Would have stuck with Lexus if the new ES300 weren't so butt ugly! Decided to try the Passat. Absolutely love it! Excellent car and so far I am pleased with my service and dealer. This is why I want a Treg for the family car but I would not stand for the crap found so far.
Kudos to the current Treg owners. All of you are trailblazers for people like me waiting on the sidelines.


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (deltadrifter)*

Now , 1/9/04 after having the T in the shop since 12/17/03, the dealer just informed me the had eveluated the cause of the original problem! The problem? The problem is the wiring harness on some models , (according to the VW treg hotline to dealer service tech) was placed and then clamped in a spot where the engine can wear through the wiring, causing an electrical nightmare. VW offered to make one of my payments for me. Oh how nice. HA. I told them , "no thanks and, I would not acctept this vehicle and have demanded a replacement at the very least. I really want my over 50k back. I am not a happy guy. They actually wanted me to let the same techs who could not dianose the problem in the first place, fix the problem they could not diagnoe. I do not know about any of you but I do not plan of driving an electrical nightmare around for the next ten or more years.
I put all I had and then some into this, and I am not about to be taken for over 50k.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (deltadrifter)*

Usually VW does do buy-backs and the "replacements" are the dealer selling you a new car for the buy-back money. So look into the lemon laws where you live and get VW to buy back your car if the laws can be applied to your situation.


----------



## 2003IndigoGLX (Nov 3, 2003)

Seeing as they confirmed the problem, there is no nightmare in the future. However, I agree it is an upsetting situation. But why not let the tech fix it and take the montly payment option? If you have a low VIN things like this happen sometimes.


----------



## 2003IndigoGLX (Nov 3, 2003)

Just my 2 cents


----------



## petruzzip (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (deltadrifter)*

Hey, delta drifter you think you have problems. I have owned my piece of crap touareg for three weeks and it has been in the shop for repairs for two weeks straight and they still cannot even diagnose the problem, much less fix it. (See my forum "my t-reg's a lemon"). IN short, the problem is with either the differential, the transmission, the computer, or any combination thereof. The truck also needed three parts (two interior trim pieces that were broken when I took delivery and one that was missing). Oh yeah, and the horn is broken too. Not bad for a loaded 50,000+ truck. And the irony? I'm actually starting to like the Jeep they gave me as a loaner. Hey VW! If you read this, get your Sh_t together!!!


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (2003IndigoGLX)*

is it just me or is the Tourareg funny looking ? just me...


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (insanejanevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanejanevw* »_is it just me or is the Tourareg funny looking ? just me...









It's just you ...
The Touareg looks, drives and is equipped mighty nice, you are the one that looks funny.


----------



## trouties (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

How do I get written documentation on the towing and tongue capacity for the Touareg.


----------



## docksider (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

We've owned our V8 about 4 months. Some of the items that we notice for improvement mirror many other comments.
1. Memory seat buttons, add ridges so you can blindly find 1,2, or 3 & set.
2. Make the method for setting the key remote for the memory seats & mirrors less complicated. I noticed that someone mentioned that the manual instructions are wrong.
3. Better training for dealers. It seems that every time we've taken the vehicle in, we are the guinea pig. Everything, including an oil change is a big deal because it's the first time they have done the task.
4. When you purchase a vehicle of this value, it should come with some inherent benefits. i.e., free loaner car as long as original purchaser owns vehicle, car wash whenever serviced, fewer bugs in system.
5. Seats, Rear seats are hard and uncomfortable. There is no ski pass thru, this should be standard, not an option. Lower head rests. It is uncomfortable for persons 4'10" to about 5'5" in hieght. The head rests also create a large blind spot. My daughter asks for heated back seats.
6. The fold down method for the rear seats was designed by Rube Goldberg or a computer techy. Whoever heard of 6-8 steps to fold down a seat on any luxury vehicle.
7. Covers for the holes when the option is not installed.
8. Ability to slide the center armrest forward when you have drinks in the holders. Of course, that would mean an different location for the drink holders.
9. Mud flaps standard.
10. This vehicle is loaded with electronics for just about everything. Any manual release should be easily accessible. (Just had a problem with the tailgate stuck ajar. not open, yet not closed. Only way to access the cargo area is through the back seat. Just found out that the manual release for the tailgate is located behind a trim panel on the tailgate which is not easily removed by the vehicle owner.)
11. The seat belt chime. It's the little things. If I'm in park, the chime should not constantly ring. This is one of the most aggravating things. It overrides anything else you are doing. If the driver gets out of the vehicle, but leaves it running, it continues to the enormous aggravation of passengers.
12. Rear cup holders located on rear of front seat compartment.
13. Compass location in overhead is difficult to read from front seats. Perhaps it is not meant to be.
14. Tire pressure sensor is an excellent feature, but with variable temperatures, it can drive you nuts when the pressure is down only a pound. There should be a variable warning for tire pressure. Some way to differentiate between a slight pressure fluctuation and a flat tire.
15. I know the shields in the engine compartment and underneath have a purpose. They are also restrictive. The dealer reports needing to remove a shield to change the oil. Again see item #3.
16. Make a bumper hitch standard. All advertising states that it can tow 7700#, but it doesn't state that you need to spend an additional $1,000 to install a trailer hitch and that the rear bumper and taillights must be removed and that spider cracks can easily occur, even with dealer installation.

There are a lot of things that we like about the Touareg, obviously, that's why we purchased it. Adjustable seat warmers and climate controls. Speed aware automatic stereo volume control.
Thanks,
Docksider


----------



## chuckm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

MWVW,
Where did you bring your Touareg in for service? I brought mine into Schumacher WPB, FL on the 13th, had an airbag fault, condensation in the foglight, and a broken clip for the owner's manual. They had it for two days (after promising me it would be back in a day), and they gave me a Pontiac Sunfire for a loaner!!! When I picked it up, they "fixed the airbag fault" and told me that the two other parts were on order, they'd be in in a week. By the time I got home, the airbag light came back on. Called the service guy the next day, and he assured me the parts would be in in a week. To date, I have not heard back. I will be calling the service manager tomorrow and giving them hell. Let me know if it was Schumacher, because I will demand a Touareg as a loaner! Also, why the second Toureg? Lemon law?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chuckm
2004 Venetian Green/ Pure Beige, V8, PPS, 19"


----------



## alfierro (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Driving in the Snow and rain 19" tires*

I purchased a V8 model off the dealer floor msrp 50k+..........picture this scenario........a Monday morning after a snowfall of 6 inches.....i am attempting to drive up a small hill toward the post office when i start slipping and sliding and cannot get up the hill......i am picturing VW's advertisement that shows the Toureg crashing through a snowdrift to go off-roading......as I sit there.. a nice lady with her 3 children pass me on the hill in their minivan......what an embarressment.
It seems that my Toureg came equipped with the expensive 19" wheels ( I asked the dealership about them as the sticker said summer performance tires) and I was assured they were snow rated. To make this story short the car spent the next three days in the garage while I drove around the snow in a 1991 Honda accord. It seems noone at VW has an answer for me and, as of yet, noone is offering to change the wheels and tires. By the way, there are no snow or all season tires available for the 19" wheels, you have to replace the wheels themselves.
My question is....How could this car have been sitting in a dealership in the Northeast and not be equipped to handle snow???????

The 19" wheels cost an extra $1200.00 to boot!!!! I am not a happy Toureg owner.








_Modified by alfierro at 8:37 PM 1-30-2004_

_Modified by alfierro at 8:39 PM 1-30-2004_


_Modified by alfierro at 8:41 PM 1-30-2004_


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Driving in the Snow and rain 19" tires (alfierro)*

Sorry to here about your disappointment. Volkswagen is actually the blame on this one. The Touareg is the only vehicle we have that has not been released to Dealer Based Ordering. Volkswagen's Distribution Team is ordering all of the Touareg's so far and it seems they subscribe to the Dart Board Methodology of equipping the vehicles. That is there is no rhyme or reason to the option selection much less the area of the country the vehicles are being shipped to. How about a Winter Package for Palm Beach? Once they release the vehicle to dealer based ordering a couple of things will happen. One is the odd options like Summer Performance Tires will not be a specification for areas that experience Winter driving conditions. Two the options will tend to become more standardized in each geographical area. In other words you will find that 95% of the V8 Touaregs in a given area will be equipped one of perhaps 3 or 4 different ways. If someone wants a one off car not part of the current build patterns they can order and wait the 3 months it takes to have built. 
It is true there are no 19" All Season or Snow Tires in this size. We have had to install the 18" VW Accessory Wheel on the few Summer Tire vehicles we have gotten in. Not only that but you have to order Tire Pressure Monitors for the Accessory Wheels. All in all the Winter tires, wheels, and monitors will run you about $2700 and change installed.
Not trying to be a Smart Ass with you but the very term Summer Performance Tires should have been indicator enough to do a little more research on the specific tire prior to signing on the dotted line. In the future use a source like Tire Rack.com to research the ratings on a specific tire. Mean time I would definately ask to see the Dealer Principal of the store you purchased the Treg from and inform him that his Sales Agent either lied to you about the tires and their capabilities or the Sales Agent is just a Momo that is mis-informed about the product. In either case he or she was wrong if they told you the tires were rated for Snow or they were All Season Tires.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Driving in the Snow and rain 19" tires (alfierro)*

Whoever assured you that the Pirelli Rossos were snow rated is an idiot. I got the 19" also, but I also ordered 18" wheels with snow tires from the Tire Rack that arrived before my Touareg hit the dealer. I knew from experience with my Boxster's summer tires, as well as the so-called snow-rated stock tires of my ML 430, the 275 profile tires don't cut it in the winter. An 18" wheel/tire package from TireRack.com will cost you ~$1850 delivered mounted and balanced, with tire pressure sensors. The way your winter has been, cheap insurance against a body shop visit.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Driving in the Snow and rain 19" tires (DenverBill)*

Yeah, but the only problem is Tire Rack has been either very low or out of stock on 18's for a couple weeks.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Driving in the Snow and rain 19" tires (alfierro)*

alfierro,
The others who have responded to you have all told the truth ... and like it is (except real final price from Tire Rack?).
I wrote EXTENSIVELY about this last fall after also picking up a V8 (with ALL options except so-called "Winter Package" ... and "4-Zone Climate").
I was told by selling dealer (Glenwood Springs ... talk about SNOW on the way!) when I showed interest (it had rolled off the truck from Houston the day before so, I didn't know it was there ... after making appointment with salesman and driving 100 miles "just to see the Touaregs") ... and he/they assured me that they COULD get a M/S tire for 19".
I took the "WE OWE YOU" slip for a tire swap (later) and drove the beast home the same night. After 20-30 follow-up communications with everybody from dealer to Tire Rack to VW themselves, it became obvious there WAS NO M/S for 19"
Fortunately, I jumped on the problem right away (after deciding I did NOT want to give up OEM Wheels and their Tire Pressure Monitoring System) and perused VWVortex like a 'fly on flypaper' ... within two days I found someone only 200 miles away (where I was in Illinois by that time) who had put their SEVENTEEN's (off a V6) up for sale (he found some 18's he wanted from a three-way dealer swap). I now had the VERY BEST wheel size for M/S & Ice & etc. alternatives imaginable ... and EOM, to boot. Turned out the Dunlops that came ON the 17's have been absolutely perfect for ALL kinds of slippery driving (and DEEP snow) ... I know this because we have been back out to Colorado for 6 weeks (at 10,000 ft.) and have yet to find a road/ condition that will even cause my beast to "break-away" ... much less not start / go / stop on the worst of winter conditions.
Incidentally, my total cost was $1,000 for the OEM wheels with tires ... $100 travel cost ... and ... FREE installtion that includined a GREAT balance check. (Hmmmm?)
Bottom line(s) of story:
1. MY selling dealer STILL owes me a set of "M/S" for the 19's (I kept!) ... or something of equal value! And I w WILL collect next summer!
2. You should immediately begin to advertize on VWVortex's "Classifieds" for someone who does not want thier SEVENTEEN's (See "PS". below) ... offer them $1,000-$1,500 (depending on the amount of wear and tear on THEIR Dunlops (90% of 17's were equipped with this excellent tire) ... put your 19's in the garage until next summer ... and go out and ENJOY your Touareg!
Hmmmmm?
PS If you want to SELL your 19's with the crappy Rossa tires on them, I personally know (because I refused MANY offers) there are DOZENS of V6 and V8/18's owners out there that want the 19's ... just for "LOOKS!" (Hmmmmm!) They will pay between $2,500 and $3,000 ... depending on condition of tires ... and cost o gtting them shipped to themselves. Best deal: a STRIAGHT TRADE!
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Driving in the Snow and rain 19" tires (ButteBeautie)*

I am sorry, but what happened to 'Cavet 'emptor'??? Anyone who could not confront the dealer upon 'LOOKING' at P Zero Rossa's deserves what they get. I've only driven in the snow and ice a few times in rental cars back in Bloomfield Connecticut, and I would have asked for 'Proof' before taking anything like 'Yeah, they are fine' before buying.
If his post was for real, and not just someone signing on with a fake name to razz us, '4 posts', than you should take the matter up with the state agency that monitors and regulates dealers. Get the Dealer to swap them or admit wrong doing under threat of legal action, or at least letters to editors of papers.


----------



## hokeymon (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*








As a vw touareg trained tech. I am upset at the lack of service in formation in the electronis service manuals. Guided faultfinding in the vas5051 information is a joke, and we are left chasing our tails when trying to repair these cars in atimely manner. VW needs to give us the information to do our jobs.


----------



## hokeymon (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (petruzzip)*

See my post below


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (hokeymon)*

Check if they are available in German -- if so maybe we can make a colaborative effort to get them translated.

_Quote, originally posted by *hokeymon* »_







As a vw touareg trained tech. I am upset at the lack of service in formation in the electronis service manuals. Guided faultfinding in the vas5051 information is a joke, and we are left chasing our tails when trying to repair these cars in atimely manner. VW needs to give us the information to do our jobs.


----------



## jhiller (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (onoffroad)*

I am considering trading my Mercedes G wagen for a V10 Diesel Toureg. I use the G for off-roading while hunting,fishing and just playing.
Are there any Off-Road tires or additional accessories available for the Toureg yet such as air lockers for the front diffs or suspension upgrades ?
Also, has anyone seen the exterior spare tire carrier. That is a neccessity for off-roading ?
Cordially,
Jim H


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (hokeymon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hokeymon* »_







As a vw touareg trained tech. I am upset at the lack of service in formation in the electronis service manuals. Guided faultfinding in the vas5051 information is a joke, and we are left chasing our tails when trying to repair these cars in atimely manner. VW needs to give us the information to do our jobs.









More indication that VW & VWOA did not think the car owning experience through. Too little training, too little information, too few parts, too little customer service = poor customer experience. When techs complain about insufficient information, what can an owner think about the management?


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*

If anyone from VW is truly reading this
MAKE THE DARN TRAILER HITCH STANDARD. VERY FEW SUVs DON'T HAVE ONE STANDARD THESE DAYS AND IT'S RIDICULOUS TO HAVE TO PAY UP TO $1K OR MORE TO HAVE ONE INSTALLED.


----------



## alfierro (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Driving in the Snow and rain 19" tires (Eric Dow)*

This was a "real" post and I am taking it up with the state agency responsible for these matters.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Driving in the Snow and rain 19" tires (alfierro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alfierro* »_This was a "real" post and I am taking it up with the state agency responsible for these matters. 

Sue your dealership. This isn't VW's responsibility. There are plenty of people in the Northeast who buy cars with performance summer tires. Every single S4 comes equipped with them. Responsible dealers tell their customers to buy a set of snow tires if they plan on doing any winter driving. 
As it is, Delaware isn't even in the Northeast. Three flakes of snow and you Mid-Atlantic drivers turn into the worst drivers in the country.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (32teeth)*

I hope you have the car by now.
But the dealer has no right to do that. If you purchased the car and the title transferred to you or your finance company, it was wrong.


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Driving in the Snow and rain 19" tires (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Sue your dealership. This isn't VW's responsibility. There are plenty of people in the Northeast who buy cars with performance summer tires. Every single S4 comes equipped with them. Responsible dealers tell their customers to buy a set of snow tires if they plan on doing any winter driving. 
As it is, Delaware isn't even in the Northeast. Three flakes of snow and you Mid-Atlantic drivers turn into the worst drivers in the country.

I beg to differ - Have you ever seen a So Cal driver after a drop of rain?


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex1* »_Volkswagen of America is looking for feedback from owners of Touareg's on what they like/don't like/would change/ etc. They are being very proactive in trying to determine what issues/problems/likes/dislikes and more people have about the vehicle. So both good and bad, feel free to post here with your comments and feedback. Also just for fun, include the make and model of vehicle you moved out of to purchase this.

It is very hard to place any credibility in these statements. In fact, given the complaints about several matters, it is hard to believe that there is any truth to these statements at all.
These statements were written more than six months ago. Even after many complaints concerning the center rear head restraint and the flashlight, additional posts are made from people who have been Touareg owners for months.
Just yesterday, someone made a post saying that he had gone to a large NJ dealer (Crestmont) to find out when he would receive his small center head restraint and was met with incredulity. No one had any idea. Hello, as Paul Newman once said, “What we have here is a failure to communicate.”
If VW & VWOA are looking for feedback, then they must have extremely poor eyesight or be seriously lacking in intelligence. Insofar as “being very proactive,” this also strains belief.
The same problems seem to surface, not once but repeatedly and many Touareg owners are, from the indications on this forum, getting more and more fed up and are seeking lemon law buy backs.
According to the most recent JD Power ratings, VW has a very poor reputation for quality in the US – slightly above the worst auto brands.
For those, like SC T-reg, who have had to endure the gross customer service incompetence of VW & VWOA, my heart goes out to you. (Please see: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...26624)
As I have said repeatedly on this forum, the conception of the Touareg is brilliant. However, the brilliance of the concept is only surpassed by the gross customer service neglect and stupidity of VW & VWOA. 
I predict that the VW & VWOA Campaign to move "upmarket" will probably fail because of this and the numerous other stories such as this which detail repeated customer service blunders. Recently, VW got new (previously BMW-owned) management and decided to move upscale. Unfortunately, VWOA is still operating with a Yugo-like customer service capability.
Luxury car buyers demand more than just hunks of iron and parts (that often do not work and for which customers have paid $38-55K). They demand consistent, reliable transportation, something for which VW & VWOA are not noted (at least not recently). 
The way to insure a clean product launch such as the Touareg, is to smother any problems with customer service to guarantee that the customer is happy (a la Lexus). How that group of fools that runs VWOA can allow something like the above story to happen is beyond the wildest imaginings of any marketing person.
No, the bright shining stupidity of VW & VWOA is consistently to underachieve on even the smallest or things. 
How many threads in this forum have discussed the matter of the missing flashlight or the small center head restraint. Months after these matters were initially discussed, there is still no clarity. Who provides them? When? Under what circumstances? (“They are being very proactive in trying to determine what issues/problems/likes/dislikes and more people have about the vehicle.”)
Any competent organization would have fixed these matters months ago or at the very least, would have communicated with its customers a method of fixing the matter. That is too much to ask from the incandescently stupid management at VW & VWOA. It is certainly no exaggeration to say that the Three Stooges would do a better job of customer service than VWOA.
One could go on through a long list of marketing blunders. Let us not forget the mess of the owner's manual which is written so poorly that it stands as another radiant example of customer service stupidity, especially from a company that is trying to move upscale and attract luxury customers. Be assured, if you buy a Lexus, these details are covered.
There are many reasons to buy a Touareg; unfortunately, many reasons NOT to buy a Touareg are accumulating. 
The dealer network is weak; its customer service network is weak; its parts supply is (ahem) often not existing (“we can source that part within three weeks”); its communications with its dealers and service personnel is, poor; its repair capability is, at the best, very spotty. (Let’s be honest, many of the repair personnel do not have a clue on how to fix many of the major problems and often are attempting to do the equivalent of heart surgery while reading the introductory cardiology text. Have you read the stories about changing transmissions?) I could go on but why? This forum is littered with the detritus of gross mis-marketing.
To those who have a clean, no-problem Touareg: congratulations! Enjoy your vehicle!
To those who are looking at buying a Touareg, the operative question is: are you sure you want to gamble $38-55K on a truck that has had a current battery failure rate of >30%. Are you sure you want to be left high and dry only ten days after you bought the truck?
Yes, I know all the arguments about how this forum is filled with grumpy perfectionists for whom a perfect truck would not suffice and is not truly representative of the great masses of satisfied Touareg owners. However, the same horror stories keep repeating and more owners are seeking lemon law buybacks. (“They are being very proactive in trying to determine what issues/problems/likes/dislikes and more people have about the vehicle.” ) The same inadequate, incompetent and stupid VW & VWOA responses are made and a greater and greater number of thoroughly disgusted people result. 
Is this any way to run a car company? Is anyone at the VW PUZZLE PALACE listening?


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*

TREXER001:
You have said all in one succinct place what 100's of others have been trying to say in 100's of bits an pieces for months ... well done!
If I thought VW / VofA / VAG WAS reading this forum topic, I would be thrilled (LOTS of garbage to wade through but, the "pearls" would be worth it to them since, most of their dealers are too incompetent to report owners' grievances accurately and timely) ... I would be even MORE thrilled to learn of any documented case where they had taken corrective action as a result of anything "learned" here!
Let's ALL keep trying here ... but, don't forget to ALSO keep yelling at the VW Dealers / VW / VoA / VAG ... maybe our combined voices WILL break-through the "Seig VW" that must be the only sound that gets through the brain and ear filters at the "VAG Reischstag!"











_Modified by ButteBeautie at 8:50 PM 2-6-2004_


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (ButteBeautie)*

Well written TRex! Objective and accurate.
As one of the Touareg owners that has had NO major problems, got his flashlight in record time, and only has to go to the dealer and request his small center headrest (Confirmed by phone, picking up tomorrow I think), and would really like to get the antenna for the remotes moved, and the windscreen replaced at the 5000mile mark, I have to say I'm happy with the product.
I am however disgusted with the lack of parts and info the dealers have. I have a friend who is a mechanic for VW, and has not even been able to attend the class on the TReg yet. Not enough training materials, not enough parts, and NO way of tracking and confirming fixes with customers and dealers...
I LOVE my Treg. Takes if SERIOUS off roading I does. Not afraid of it breaking am I. But GOD help the service folks if it does break, 'cause I have a LOT of ammo here and won't stand for any non-sense.
Good luck to us all, and let's HOPE someone at VW is watching. If not here, than on the books of complaints. And that at some point they find a way to make it up to those who have suffered, and make sure the rest of us don't...


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (ButteBeautie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButteBeautie* »_TREXER001:
You have said all in one succinct place what 100's of others have been trying to say in 100's of bits an pieces for months ... well done!
I am pleased that you agree. I am certain that I will be flamed, yet agin for commiting blasphemy in the church of VW by those who are intoxicated with the design of the truck and cannot see that reliability of transportation is a real issue. 
So is simply not having to deal with all of the stupid marketing failures of VW & VWOA. Why this inept bunch of marketing fools cannot understand simple things is completely beyond me. 
It is as if they continue to want to sell cars like in the 60's. Message to VW & VWOA: IT AIN'T YOUR FATHER'S OLDSMOBILE! (Then again, if VW & VWOA have their way, VW WILL go the way of Oldsmobile - a once fine brand that was killed off by relentlessly and remorselessly stupid and incompetent marketing and service personnel.
If I thought VW / VofA / VAG WAS reading this forum topic, I would be thrilled (LOTS of garbage to wade through but, the "pearls" would be worth it to them since, most of their dealers are too incompetent to report owners' grievances accurately and timely) ... I would be even MORE thrilled to learn of any documented case where they had taken corrective action as a result of anything "learned" here!
There is absolutely no evidence that VW or VWOA has ever viewed anything on this forum. The major worth of this forum is as an interchange for minor modification ideas such as come from Spockcat (which, by the way, are superb). 
VW & VWOA allow their names to be scattered around here and have an opportunity to respond to its customers but have, to this date apparently never once responded to any concerns, specific or general.
The marketing guys at VW & VWOA have to be the dimmest bulbs on the circuit. They have their names invoked repeatedly but take no opportunity to respond. Hello, VW & VWOA! This is the begining of the 21st century. If you want to remain a viable brand, you need to respond much better than you have. YOUR BRAND IS SINKING BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT RESPONSIVE!
Let's ALL keep trying here ... but, don't forget to ALSO keep yelling at the VW Dealers / VW / VoA / VAG ... maybe our combined voices WILL break-through the "Seig VW" that must be the only sound that gets through the brain and ear filters at the "VAG Reischstag!"








BTW: Consider the following trend:
2000 23,850
2001 20,144
2002 21,362
2003 17,811
2004 13,205
These are the January sales numbers for VWOA. In case you do not want to do the math, the January 2004 sales are more than 44% below those of four years ago. 
Question: has VW & VWOA made arrangements for Touareg spare parts after it goes out of business. 
No company can continue much longer with such a sales trend. No company can continue with such blazingly incompetent management which cannot get even the simplest of marketing tasks right. Touareg owners paid for a well designed vehicle and expect a high level of service and care. We are not talking Lexus-level of service; we are talking Isuzu-level of service.
You would think that with such a sales trend, the company would want to be highly customer responsive and smother customer service problems before they start. You would think that a firm that wants to attract luxury buyers would want to convey a high level of care on its owners.
VW & VWOA's attitude seems to be: "Let 'em eat cake."
Pity. It is a superbly conceived machine but the marketing execution has been less than silly. My friends that drive the Oldsmobile Alero tell me it is a great car. Pity. Oldsmobile looks to be going the way of the Edsel. If VW & VWOA cannot get their act together, they will become another bit or automotive roadkill like Oldsmobile or Nash Rambler or any of dozens of other names.
VW & VWOA seem not to understand that customers actually want to drive their vehicles. Merely photographing them and displaying them on forums such as this is not enough. The vehicle actually has to go from point A to point B without the driver being asked whether he faithfully locked his vehicle in his garage the night before. 
Luxury owners want a different experience for Isuzu owners. They pay good money NOT to have to deal with the nonsense of dead batteries, missing flashlights, swapping headrests and all the other marketing stupidity described so repeatedly on this forum. Unfortunately, VW & VWOA cannot understand that. They are still in "econobox iron delivery mode" - just drop off a piece of cheap iron that looks nice and disappear.
_Modified by ButteBeautie at 8:50 PM 2-6-2004_

Is there anyone in the VW PUZZLE PALACE listening?


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Dow* »_Well written TRex! Objective and accurate.
I am however disgusted with the lack of parts and info the dealers have. I have a friend who is a mechanic for VW, and has not even been able to attend the class on the TReg yet. Not enough training materials, not enough parts, and NO way of tracking and confirming fixes with customers and dealers...
Good luck to us all, and let's HOPE someone at VW is watching. If not here, than on the books of complaints. And that at some point they find a way to make it up to those who have suffered, and make sure the rest of us don't...

As I said above, consider the following sales trend:
2000 23,850
2001 20,144
2002 21,362
2003 17,811
2004 13,205
You describe yourself as disgusted with parts, dealer, etc. From your experience, is this a company that is trying to reverse the trend by providing superb customer service and buying experience? 
No company can continue to sustain such sales declines for much longer. There are far too many auto companies with far too much production capacity, worldwide. Further shakeout is inevitable. Only those will survive who provide a higher level of buying experience. Toyota and Honda do it. Their reputations are legendary.
Are VW & VWOA providing that level of buying experience? Are VW & VWOA listening? Will VW survive? Consider the trend.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*

trexer001,
Do you even OWN a Touareg? You never have any issues with YOUR car but always seem to be happy to chime in when OTHERS have issues. You CROSS-POST the same or very similar comments on multiple threads. Just like I am going to do with this post to your replies. You seem to be here just to cause trouble. Are you a disgruntled VW employee or someone who sells Cayennes, X5s or MLs, hoping to steer customers away from the Touareg?


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

While it is true that there have been some owners who seem to have issues with their vehicles/dealers. I can tell you that as the largest VW Dealer in Michigan we too have also has some issues. I believe we have even replace 2 vehicles for owners with nagging problems. However, that being said. The real problem is with the level of expertise in the back end of some dealerships.
This vehicle is quite differnet from most other Volkswagen's in terms of electronics. With considerably more control modules than any other VW except Phaeton. Training is everything. The average hack that has been wrenching cars for 3-5 years is probably not going to get it. The entire blame does not fall on the Technicians either. There are many dealerships with sub-par Service Managers, Service Writers, and Parts Managers. 
The saying goes " A Chain is only as stong as the Weakest Link" rings true when trying to run a competitent Service Department. A breakdown in communications between the advisor and technician. A Service Manager that does not insure his technicians are enrolled in every possible training class. A Parts Manager that does not know the VW System well can and do all contribute to less than satisfactory results.
My advice first look for a Volkswagen Dealer that has competint Service Technicians. Simply go into the Service Department and ask how many of the Technicians are Master Certified VW Technicians. The average dealer will have perhaps 1. We have 4. Also ask how many of their Technicians have completed the Touareg Training. Again it was a requirement to have at least 1 prior to getting your first vehicle. However, that was quite a while ago and Technicians do move around so there are Dealers now selling the vehicles that do not have a Factory Trained Technician to service them. 
Ask the Service Manager and the Sales Manager for that matter to see the MOT Scores for their District. MOT is Moments of Truth. This is the Sales and Service Customer Satisfaction summary. See how they compare to their peers. If they are not in the top 1/3 of the dealers in the district thank them and go elsewhere. This is a particularly good indicator of how well the Service Machine works.
Finally, Ask if they are Brand Standards Certified. Brand Standards Certification is a very difficult process that VW came up with to ensure all of the processes throughout the dealership are designed with the customer in mind. Note though a Dealer can not acheive Brand Standards Level 1 or 2 unless they have built a Market Place facitity. So you can not necessarily hold a dealer accountable for not acheiving Brand Standards Certification if he has not yet built the new Market Place Facility. A dealer with a Market Place Facility though should be Certified. It ain't Rocket Science. They just don't get it, or care to get it.
So I guess what I am saying is that all VW dealerships in a perfect world would be equal. However, the world is not perfect and there are quite a few bad apples out there. So do your homework on the Dealership before you buy.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_trexer001,
You seem to be here just to cause trouble. Are you a disgruntled VW employee or someone who sells Cayennes, X5s or MLs, hoping to steer customers away from the Touareg?

I find this an astonishing accusation. I seem to be here just to cause trouble? Hello, you are the person that wrote about how he had to insert language into his purchase contract so that he could later order the flashlight and then walk out with it. The vast majority of VW customers do not have your level of expertise and THEY get the trouble.
No, I do not cause trouble; I highlight it. It is all to obvious that this company simply cannot market its products properly. Let me remind you: Your actions directly ratify that assertion. You are the one who used an "offline" method to obtain what hundreds (thousands) of others have not gotten.
Trouble? That is what VW & VWOA produce. If you doubt that, read through this forum a bit more carefully.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Cyberrick)*

There is much good advice in your post and the persons who read this post should all thank you for your pointers.
However, after an owner has ascertained that the dealer has the requisite training, peronnel and capability, how does the owner satisfy himself that the spare parts will be available? 
There have been some very bitter postings about how spares were not available for weeks. In a day when FedEx delivery is widely taken for granted, needing to wait for weeks for a part does not seem to make sense.
Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*

I have a treg v8, offroad grey/anth, nav, xenon, winter, air susp and parking assist (didn't need that but it was on the old price high vin vehicle I found and dealer knocked off price and more). Got the vehicle a month ago. So far only complaint is a rattle still can't totally unrattle and manual missing or misrepresenting a lot of info. 

I have been following this forum and club t-reg fo r2 months. 
I have learned much info from these sites and the numerous people who contribute. I learned enough to teach my dealer alot before I picked up the Treg and had them change a number of things using the codes supplied here. Yes vw has a way to go in offering the level of service the vehicle price warrants ( I owned an audi a6 prior to and decided to buy from a phaeton selling dealer for hopefully better trained service) but trexer001's continued rants on these sites warrant that I too echo Spock's still unanswered question - do you own a treg and/or do you work for or support the competition?
By the way, it was the chain gang warden in Cool Hand Luke who said "what we have here is a failure to communicate". It was Paul Newman who wasn't communicating. 


_Modified by trebor at 1:15 AM 2-8-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*

One simple question: _*Do you own a Touareg trexer001?*_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trexer001* »_I find this an astonishing accusation. I seem to be here just to cause trouble? 

*rabble-rouser*
_noun_ a person who manipulates the passions of the mob; demagogue

Source: The Collins English Dictionary © 2000 HarperCollins Publishers:
PS: Why don't you answer the question? Honestly and with proof.


_Modified by spockcat at 9:36 AM 2-8-2004_


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
*rabble-rouser*
_noun_ a person who manipulates the passions of the mob; demagogue
_Modified by spockcat at 9:36 AM 2-8-2004_

I was under the (perhaps mistaken) impression that this is a forum, not a mob. Are you therefore part of a mob? Is this what you want to say? What is your point? You seem to be very confused. 
Is there something inherently wrong with someone disagreeing with your point of view? Pray tell, where are my points incorrect? After all, it was you who detailed how he "went around the system" to compensate for VW & VWOA marketing shortcomings. Now, when I point that out, you seem to be a bit feverish with this overheated post about manipulating the passions of a mob. No reasonable person could claim that this is a mob. There are no angry people here with pitchforks going off to hang someone.This forum is filled with unsupported assertions and hilarious remarks but the notion that I am inflaming the passions of a mob is certainly very queer. Perhaps you may want to re-think that remark; moreover, perhaps you may want to retink your attitude. When somethink is wrong, not once but repeatedly for months, it does little good to ignore that fact in a fit of pique.
The more intelligent strategy is openly to admit the problem and move for intelligent change. Covering ones ears and hiding ones eyes does no good unless one has the capability as you have demonstrated to avoid these problems. For lesser mortals, intelligent complaining serves a useful purpose.
Please consider these remarks in the forward looking manner in which they have been proposed and refrain from such talk of inflaming the passions of a mob.
Are you suggesting that I am manipulating someones's passions? How odd. I never considered myself in the advertising business.
Have a very enjoyable day.


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*

Nothing wrong with open discussion or differing points of view. However, most of posters say they are treg owners, vw employees, possible purchaser etc. That gives everyone a way to understand the point of view expressed. You continue to espouse your position (which is fine with me) but there is no point of reference from which to ascertain your veracity or the substance of your position. I think that is why you have created the dissonance you have. Why do you still fail to give us an idea of why you are here and what your point of reference is? Like you said, what we have here is a failure to communicate.










_Modified by trebor at 2:55 PM 2-8-2004_


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trebor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trebor* »_ You continue to espouse your position (which is fine with me) but there is no point of reference from which to ascertain your veracity or the substance of your position.







_Modified by trebor at 2:55 PM 2-8-2004_

I am tempted to quote the words of Sir Christopher Wren set into the floor of St Paul's Cathedral: "If you seek his monument, look around you." (or words to that effect).
Let me see if I understand what you are saying. Do you mean to imply that my ownership/non-ownership has a bearing on the truth or veracity of all the posts here? If several (dozen?) people post (repeatedly) their frustration that, e.g, parts are missing from their vehicles and have not been provided for after months and that requests to their dealers have been fruitless, the disclosure of my ownership/non-ownership has a bearing on the truth of their statements? I do not think so. The facts as stated by the posters stand on their own, regardless of my status. If I die tomorrow (an event to be hoped for, no doubt by at least a few on this forum) this frustration will not cease by my death.
You may want to recast your question again. 
To be precise, this forum is chock-a-block with posts about repeated descriptions of what can only be regarded as marketing and service blunders by VW & VWOA, Whether I exist or own one or ten or no Touaregs, or am a Porsche dealer (or a Yugo dealer for that matter!) or have an eye looking out the back of my head, the fact that these blunders have been made and continue to be made is not changed by my ownership status or any of these other possible characteristics. (I believe I can confirm that I am not reverse Cycloptic.)
The logic of your point is not intuitively obvious to me. Perhaps you wanted to make another point?
Have a great day.


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*

You really seem to be taking this too personally.
I harbor no ill will towards you and wish you good health. 
I hope and assume everyone else on this forum feels the same.
This is a site to explore the details of a new vehicla in which we all seem to have a significant interest, whether its problems or its features, newness and driveability. I, along with what seems to be a majority on this forum, count my self in the latter group (let's not quibble over the exact size of the majority which is what I would expect to be the next post). Clearly there are numerous problems with the intro of this vehicle and VWoa's response. It is great that those who have experienced problems have the forum to air their complaints, seek solutions and vent against VW as much as they choose to. I hope it helps.
All I am asking is that if the little time I have to spend perusing the subjects of this forum requires me to repeatedly be faced with your barrage of sarcasm, vehemence and pontification, I would like to know why. Have you had a problem with vw or with a vw? Has a loved one or friend? Do you need to sell more of what you are selling?

I do not usually get into these things on forums (actually never), but I just couldn't hold back my curiosity after hearing so many others ask the same question and just metaphysical obfuscation being your response. 
Come on; calm down, participate, espouse, whatever. Just do not take this so personally and get so stressed out. Its a downer. 
Have a great day and night yourself.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trexer001* »_
The facts as stated by the posters stand on their own, regardless of my status. .... 
Whether I exist or own one or ten or no Touaregs, or am a Porsche dealer (or a Yugo dealer for that matter!) or have an eye looking out the back of my head, the fact that these blunders have been made and continue to be made is not changed by my ownership status or any of these other possible characteristics. ... 

*Then what value do you lend to these discussions?* You repeat and repost information provided by others, without adding any new insight. You fail to recognize any positive contributions by others, unless it is to slam VW or VWoA. This leads many of us to question your motives.
When others post positive or helpful recomendations, you berate them for having the gumption or fortitude to help themselves or others, because the corporate entity that you obviously despise has not provided or acknowledged these very ideas.
I frequent this forum to learn more about my vehicle from others who share my experiences. If I can help others with my own learned knowledge, it gives me sense of satisfaction. If I learn something that helps me with my own vehicle experience, then I have gained. If I encounter issues with VW or VWoA that bother me, I say so. But if VW, VWoA, or a specific dealership does something positive, I will applaud them as well.
What is missing from your posts Mr. Trexer001 is any sense of balance, or any statement as to why you care so much. Since all we see are negative posts from you (true as they may or may not be), we can only conclude that you have some hidden axe to grind.
Just one simple statement of your particular situation regarding the Touareg and/or VW might significantly change our perspective on your posts. Is that so much to ask?
Of course, I think we can all predict your response by now: "where is the proof and evidence for what 4x4s states?", and: "doesn't 4x4s read this forum and see the problems reported by others?", and let's not forget: "didn't you, 4x4s even suggest that a call be made to VWoA beacuse of thier poor service?".
Please, Mr. Trex001, just send the virtual business card for your law firm, so we can all sign up to sue the monster corporation called VWoA.



_Modified by 4x4s at 7:28 PM 2-8-2004_


----------



## WalkerStewart (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trebor)*

Greetings: in the interest of moving the subject forward rather than dragging knuckles for days on in, I'd like to say "Hi" and mention I just picked up my V6 (with air, PPT, Xenon) and made it back home after a six hour drive from Denver. I wonder how many of you purchased an extended warranty upon you initial purchase of your Touaregs. My wife and I intend to keep the car quite a while, and it does seem to be a respectably complex vehicle. I found myself looking forward to the panic that might set in at three years eight months, and decided to gut up. Anyone do the same? Please, let's keep responses bombast free and deny the poster the attention he so nakedly craves.


----------



## wobisobi (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

He's probably an 18 year old student from Vancouver, BC with too much time on his hands.


----------



## Bigspence (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I've had my TReg 3 weeks now and it is the most amazing vehicle I have ever owned. The only improvement I would suggest at this point is an increase in the range of the remote entry control. sometimes I have to get as close as three feet if coming from a rear quarter.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Bigspence)*

Hey there. Got ours in November, and DID get a VW extended warranty that we also got in writing that covers the Air Suspension. Figured a $2500 option was worth the $1700 to extend it's warranty alone. The Warranty retailed for $2200, which I know is 100% markup usually, so the dealer made an extra $600 on my sale with the warranty. No biggie, as I got the Treg for what showed in KBB and NADA as $500 under invoice








I have been in love with the vehicle! Only problems so far have been addressed by out dealer quickly and with respect to my time. The only complaint I have so far is that the dealer doesn't own their loaner, the deal with Enterprise. They have ONE Touareg, and we have gotten a Morano the two times we needed one. Boy am I glad we didn't go that route! Nice on the outside, totally unthought out on the inside.
BTW, both times I could have easily waited and didn't really need a loaner, but it was offered and was convenient, so we took it.
My advice, for what it's worth, get the warranty extension if you plan to keep the truck for more than 3 years.


----------



## fooshe2000 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

I've had the car towed twice for battery issues and electrical...
V8 Premium Plus, Nav, Winter, Conv etc....The car drives great, but just doesn't start all the time...less than 2K miles on it.....My dealership service depart. sucks....they lie and put the blame on the owners.


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: (2003IndigoGLX)*

The current wirng harness problem was caused by the tech who cut it into two pieces . THis was because they did not know how to start it without causing the starter to hang. You can see this problem as in on of the Touareg secrets in the secret page. - Touareg Secret #9: During a repair for a Touareg that does not run, be careful. When you turn the key to start and the engine crank request has been received by J518, cranking will last approximately 10 seconds. The way to stop this long attempted start is to turn key back from the twelve o'clock position (rest) to the ten o'clock position (same position as needed to emergency remove key from lock cylinder).
The tech could not charge the battery without trashing the cover. It was at the dealer for a month before they cut the wiring harness into two pieces. Just sittig there waiting on parts, unrealted to this issue. When they tried to pull it in the service area the person who started it did not start it right, IMO and then cut the wires to stop the starter, which is completely the wsrong thing to do, in the first place!
Ayway, it meets my stastes Lemon Law requirements and is in litigation. 
This is the worst execution of a new vehicle I have ever had the experience of reading about and I cannot see how VW expects to get anywhere with thsi kind of a vehicle launce. LUXURY???? Not quite. Its a nice vehicle and engineered right, but that is as far as VW has taken it, so far. IMHO.
Sorry to all you VW fans who think they can do no wrong OR just like to screw around with VW's. I am not amechanic and will never be one. I bought a luxury vehicle and expected it to perform. 
It did not and Lemon Law will, so thats that. I wish this were not happening to me or any of the any others who have had problems. VW should be ashamed of themselves for puttig people throught all this mess. Obviously, they do not give a damn! At least in my situation, they did and still have not given a damn what happens to me or my investment or that fact that I been out of a car since 12/17/03. This is not just unsatisfactory , it is pathetic . Once you step into my shoes , THEN , you will see wjhat a mess this really has been and how stressed out I have been over this deal gone bad
I feel violated , used, ripped off and taken advantage of and will somehow get the time taken away form me back from VW. They will pay for all I have endured and am still having to endure! 
_Quote, originally posted by *2003IndigoGLX* »_Just my 2 cents






















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
See original post for the WHOLE story. Search Deltadrifter. Too ong to post here.
Good luck!


_Modified by deltadrifter at 5:52 PM 2-15-2004_


----------



## Turboegg (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (vwvortex1)*

Why is it when you ask a dealership to fix a problem i.e. dead battery, remote range and compass flickering they tell you there aren't any problems and is operators error. There are TSB's (or should be) for these fixes and we (the customer) aren't lying about the problems! Fix the problems and move on! You really discourage the customer and make us not want to come back. I am very dissapointed right now with my dealership and want my concerns taken seriously.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Turboegg)*

The $64000 Question. Generally it is because the problem comes and goes and is not present when the vehicle is brought in. If it aint broke they won't fix it. VW and every other manufacturer requires that the warranty components removed from a vehicle be returned. If they are found to not be defective the dealer is charged back for both the parts and labor charged. 
So the recommendation is make sure that the Service Advisor and the Technician both see the problem and acknowledge it before you leave the dealership. It may require that you take them for a test drive to demonstrate the condition. If you can not make the problem happen for them or they can not see the fault they will not just throw parts at it.


----------



## vitaminB5 (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Cyberrick)*

I've had my touareg for two days.... How come there is not a red light surrounding the keyhole that illuminates upon unlock or entry for startng the car in the dark? This is especially important with that easily scratched brushed steel around the keyhole.


----------



## meshell (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

i have had my treg for about 3 weeks, and i couldn't be happier with it. so far, so good. i am concerned though with all of the posts in the forums that i have read about all of the problems going on and my dealers ability to resolve them if need be. my dealership hasn't really given me a lot of information. i didn't know they are supposed to enroll me in the vw club until i called the vw club. i am learning more about how to use my car from the forums than anything. and most disturbing, i haven't heard from my dealer after purchasing a 35k vehicle. after i purchased my nissan xterra i received several phone calls from the dealer seeing how things were going and they had gone over the vehicle from front to back. this is my first vw and i can honestly say i LOVE my car and hope the service will be as luxurious...


----------



## jaxon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Jamie,
I purchased WVGEM67L04D031093 on 1-23-04.
The little surprise I got after signing the papers was that the Touareg came over from another dealer and that I'd have to pick up the rest of the keys "next week". Well.... 9 weeks later and... no keys. The roof rack has been in the "open" position all this time making quite a howling noise at highway speeds.
I have been run around on this ...extensively.
I don't need to tell you that this isn't right (understatement).
I don't need to be told that this is being taken care of, I've heard plenty of that and wasted much of my time running down to the dealership on "false alarm" calls.
I would like the keys, however.
Can you help?
Doug


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (jaxon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxon* »_Jamie,
I purchased WVGEM67L04D031093 on 1-23-04.
The little surprise I got after signing the papers was that the Touareg came over from another dealer and that I'd have to pick up the rest of the keys "next week". Well.... 9 weeks later and... no keys. The roof rack has been in the "open" position all this time making quite a howling noise at highway speeds.
I have been run around on this ...extensively.
I don't need to tell you that this isn't right (understatement).
I don't need to be told that this is being taken care of, I've heard plenty of that and wasted much of my time running down to the dealership on "false alarm" calls.
I would like the keys, however.
Can you help?
Doug

Doug,
Do you know the name of the other dealer (probably on the window sticker)? Have you tried calling them and asking them to send you the keys - or at least forward them on to your dealer? If none of that helps, call VWoA customer care and ask them to help. There is no one here that can help you directly. We can only make suggestions. You have to help yourself.


----------



## NYCTReg (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

All I can say is: Flashlight. . .
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...93811
Love the TReg, hate the incompetence.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (NYCTReg)*

LOL,
I just got my Second flashlight in the mail... It has found a home nicely in my 2002 New Beetle TDI.
Took the TRex in for it's 5000 mile service. They indicated that the V6 is listed as Dino oil and not Synthetic?? Odd, I thought all VW's that required either 91 octane, had turbos, or were Diesel required Synthetic, but they showed me the paperwork.. Sure enough, Dino oil for the Trex... Probably a good thing for the first 20k miles anyway, to insure proper seating of friction parts. I'll swap to Mobile 1 after that. They installed the smaller center head rest, but had to ask me if I was paying for it or VW... DOOH! They could not reproduce the servo motor failure (Or could not tell if it was doing anything I thougth it was) and were not going to move the antenna yet, as VW is toying with various solutions and they don't want to work it twice... They did fix a vibration in the dash, and one other problem I now can't remember.
All in all, I'd give them a 10 for effort, 8 for knowledge, and 10 for communication (But that's because a friend works there and rode their arses for me in the background).
We'll see how they do on delivery when we pick it up later, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## speed79 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (jaxon)*

I have had a simular problem with keys. They only had one ignition key when I bought my Treg. I took the car back three days later so they could match another key and was told it had to come from Germany, which would take about two weeks. Three weeks later I called my salesman and he said the key came in but they think it is the wrong key. I took my Treg back in and they told me that it was indeed the wrong key. Two weeks later I called the salesman again and he said that they key had not arrived yet. So now he has the service manager working on it. I don't want to make a big deal out of it, it is just an inconveniance. 
Chris


----------



## Kenneth L (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (speed79)*

We picked up our V8 Touareg in Dec '03 and now have 5000 miles on it. We have towed a trailer about 600 or those miles. We have been very happy with the vehicle and had no major problems other than with the trailer wiring on the VW installed hitch. Despite performing the VW TSB upgrades and changing all trailer lights to LEDs, I still get the yellow brake warning light and side warning lite on the MFI when the trailer is connected. When I disconnect the trailer, all is well. There does not seem to be an easy fix to this yet.
I believe it is one of the best vehicles we have ever owned.
Our other car is a blue VW R 32


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Kenneth L)*

Well, picked it up as planned, just took a while to post here. Everything on our list was acknowledged, though a few were not fixed/able to be reproduced. All in all, I'm still one happy camper.
The problem with the stepper motor was unable to be reproduced and they told me that they had seen it before, so for now, I'll let it be.
The problem with the whistle from the b pillar vent seams to have gone away, though they say they only opened and closed the vent and it went away... More on this one later I suspect.
The problem with antenna range was not addressed. They indicated that the TSB to put it across the dash has not worked for them and they are waiting on one that will authorize them to put it up the A Pillar. Since it 'Could interfer with the airbag' they don't want to touch it till VW says so... ARGH! For now, my wife has gotten used to using the drivers side door release and doesn't even try to use the remote anymore. But if that is my biggest beef with VW, than I'm a happy man.
The short center headrest came in. They didn't know how to do the paperwork, so they took my origional and called it a warranty repair. It's not textured like my Cricket Leather though... Anyone else got a short center that is textured and not plain???
Eric


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Dow* »_
The short center headrest came in. They didn't know how to do the paperwork, so they took my origional and called it a warranty repair. It's not textured like my Cricket Leather though... Anyone else got a short center that is textured and not plain???
Eric

Somebody got the color code wrong when they ordered it. There are nappa versions (smooth) and cricket versions (textured). The color code also indicates the leather type. You should ask them to order the right one and swap it again when it comes in.


----------



## treglvr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Kenneth L)*

I had exactly the same problem with the small center headrest. The first one we got was smooth leather, and we have the Cricket leather. The dealer said that they ordered the correct one, since they got the code from the back of the car. They reordered it and they got the smooth leather again! They asked me to call VW customer service to try to get the problem solved, so I did. The first time I called, the representative told me there was nothing he could do, since they were making the center headrests from one kind of leather only (I think he had no idea!). After a couple of weeks I called again to inquire about the flashlight and I re-visited the headrest issue. This time the representative was very helpful and she said she'll do something about it. A few days later I got a call from VW telling me that my dealer had been contacted and a new headrest was ordered. Less than a week after the call, my treg was in the dealer for its 5k service and they installed the Cricket headrest. Don't give up, there are Cricket headrests! Insist with the dealer and/or call VW.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (treglvr)*

Thanks Guys!!! I'll call VW right now







BTW, my second flashlight found a use in my beelte last night. I was installing gagues above the center console and that little flashlight REALLY comes in handy!! I don't know if it was a mistake, but VW saved me $35 by sending me a second one, and I even wrote them a little thank you letter for it







Too bad my S6 and Cabbie both have slightly larger lighter sockets, or I'd be getting one for each of those too


----------



## Cincinasty-treg (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*

Boo hoo. My backseat is to small... I don't like the cupholders...My service tech is a joke...
I got an idea, go pay 40K for a Lexus, BMW, Infiniti, or benz SUV then moan about how it won't take that 45 degree slope or how its breakover point is a joke, or about how you tried to take it through 22 inches of water and it drowned.
You bought an SUV. You want a rear DVD, room for 3 kids, 12 cupholders, 3rd row seats? Go buy a Town and Country. 
I love my t-reg. It goes places the others can't.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Cincinasty-treg)*

Excuse me?? Did you even read my posts above and throughout this thread, or are you just some lurker looking for someone to flame??
I'll bet I've taken my Treg places you have not even considered!
Here, http://users.adelphia.net/~rav...g.htm, hows about some proof???
And NO, I'm not just here crying about it, I'm HELPING them figure things out in a patient, and constructive manor.
So KEEP YOUR destructive remarks for other places in Vortex, and check your remarks at the door.


----------



## Cincinasty-treg (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*

Sorry Eric Dow, didn't mean to tick you off personally. My comment was directed to the majority of posters on the thread. I should have done a better job of directing my frustration.
I can see by reading your posts that you do in fact use your T-reg for what it was intended, and you are not here complaining about little things that in my opinion would make the T-reg more of a people mover than an off road beast. 
I love your pics. Those people on here whining about rear seat firmness, and how and when the seat belt chimes, should give that stuff a try and maybe they would understand the real beauty of the machine they bought.















_Modified by Cincinasty-treg at 3:30 PM 4-14-2004_


_Modified by Cincinasty-treg at 4:06 PM 4-14-2004_


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Cincinasty-treg)*

No worries, my reaction was after a bad day at work too







All's well and no offence here. One of the good and bad things about the TReg is how many systems are electronicly controlled or monitored. That allows for things like the seat belt chime and other things to be turned off. The bad thing, too many systems to have little things go wrong... Oh well, I LOVE Mine, and am VERY understanding when it comes to service of a first year vehicle. OK so this is first year to US, but now every one knows why they don't offer 1/2 of the engines they make, or half of the models they make... Too frigen many issues with dealers and service. I would have bought a 2.5 TDI Touareg in a heart beat. I would have even put up with long waits for service to get up to speed, but I bet 2/3rds of the folks here wouldn't, which is why VW doesn't offer more... If the US could get out of the 1940's post WWII dealer mentality, and the 'lets make sure the dealer doesn't make too much on my deal' cheap arse buyers attitude, we'd have a LOT more options... 
OK, off topic, sorry







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## treglvr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*

Checking the paperwork from my dealer, I found the two codes for the mini headrest. The first one, beige smooth leather, was 7L6-885-900-C-7C7. After my call to VW they ordered the beige cricket leather one, part number 7L6-885-900-B-NVU.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (treglvr)*

COOL! After a call to VW, they said they would work with the Dealer and get them the right part. No worries, seems like they have a handle on it. I drove the Treg last night and it's pretty nice being able to use the rear view. The three rear headrests now frame the back window insted of completely disrupting it.
Thanks


----------



## toughead (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*

Eric I noticed you are in California. Where were your off-road pics taken? I live in So.-Cal. Looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (toughead)*

Up at Big Bear. We did the entry trials to the John Muir trail. I let the Land Rovers and Jeeps do the final trail head, as my wife was NOT impressed with all their body damage, and didn't want me to follow them any further







It could have easily done it, but there would have been scratches to explain, and with only 500 miles on it... Not going to happen.


----------



## pmoore00 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I'm _trying_ to complete the purchase on a TDI Touareg, but there is apparently a "software" problem with the actual vehicle I'm trying to buy. I've been told by the dealer that they are "having problems getting the revised software from the plant in Germany". This sounds a little fishy to me. 
The dealer says that a factory rep has been on-site diagnosing the car and that there is nothing mechanically wrong. But I'm starting to get concerned that its a potential lemon in the making... can you confirm that there could be a situation where "new" software would be required from VW in Germany? And if so, why would the dealer be having problems obtaining it?
Thanks.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (pmoore00)*

Ask for the specifics and see what they say. If they are holding it up for the new Clock/Compass software, which I've heard is comming soon, then tell them you will accept the vehicle with that as a take away item for the 5000 mile service... They may be paranoid about minor defects and reassurance from the buyer that minor things, as long as they are promissed in writing to be fixed are OK, might just be the ticket.
If they 'Can't tell you' what software they are waiting on, it might be a very bad sign.... Find another dealer, or ask to speak with the service manager to get more details on what 'EXACTLY' is wrong.


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (pmoore00)*

When it comes to car dealers -- I have experianced when it smells fishy it normally is.
Last time I was told from a dealer that he could not complete the purchase because of a defect they had sold the car to someone else for more $$$.
Do you have a downpayment on the car -- if so make sure the receipt has the VIN# on it.
How is the availability on TDIs in your area -- in the configuration & color you want ?
Good luck
Martin


----------



## pmoore00 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (onoffroad)*

Turns out it wasn't *too* fishy. The Service Manager and GM personally confirmed to me that they were awaiting permission/confirmation from VW AG on the repair. Very apologetic, no bait and switch.
I happened to mention that another dealer had a black one in stock, and that I would just bag the deal and go there. The salesman said, "No way!! Why didn't you say you wanted black? I thought you were inflexible on silver??" They had received a black one the previous day, which they were considering raiding for parts, and it was precisely what I want.
Drove it home last night! 40 miles and counting, no gremlins! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks!


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (pmoore00)*

ROCK ON DUDE!!! Glad to hear it was a genuine thing, and it often times amazes me at how the American Dealer Experience is so Anti-Communication and so frequently just trying to fit a buyers basic needs into whats on the lot... My dealer actually sat down with us and went over Color, engine, Suspension, NAV, all the goodies and then started suggesting looking on the lot.... Good guy, only thing that didn't match our list was the PHATNoise box they had already installed. And in the end, we LOVE that thing anyway, so it was all for the best








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ronanmcg (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (matthewfrench9)*

I have the air suspension and I love it. In deep winter snow I could jack the whole vehicle up and run through deep snow. It is very smooth and from a comfort point of view is outstanding.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

V10 TDI - 3858 mls - 5 involuntary dealer visits.
This car should not have left the factory
Worst experience I ever had with a new car.
BUT it is a pleasure to drive.
More details on my website


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (V10 TDI)*

That seems to be the general consensus- fun to drive but just too much of a pain WRT repairs/problems.


----------



## marcpotash (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM*

For the V6 with manual seats: The lever that raises and lowers the front seat is pushed down everytime you get in and out of the Touareg. The side seat cushion folds against it when you turn sideways. I have to pump it up about 1 pump a day.
This design flaw can easily be corrected by redesigning the lever away from the folding part of the cushion.


----------



## masrock (May 18, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM (marcpotash)*

well i didnt get a chance to read all of the post on this thread because there is about 500 of them - bhut i didnt read that first 15 or so or maybe more i cant rember - 
well i would like to say that i have a v8 toureg - i have had it for a month - i have the offroad grey and with the blueish grey inerior - i have the navigational system and cant reember what other options but those are the big ones - 
i need some help with something - i wanted to know if any one has hooked up a dvd player to the navigation system? and if so, how?
also and this really bothers me - but it seems like the navigation software that comes with the toureg is very simple and doesnt really "ticklye my fancy" if you guys know what i mean. 
well it just seems like there are other cars like lexus that have alot better graphics and alot more comperhensive. 
well if anyone knows of other cds i can by either aftermarket or at the dealer i would like to know how. 
well if there is anyone that is looking for a new suv. i think that it is going to be hard to beat the toureg. i have driven almost every suv before buying my toureg and i cant find another one that has allt he features and comfort and handling and all this for a decent price - dont get me wrong, i paid 46,000 for mine. wich was close to invoice price. or at least thats what i was told 9well i looked it up on edmunds and i paid about 3000 less than everyone. )
thank you everyone


----------



## ranebravw (May 31, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I didn’t post this right away because I wanted it to drive the TRG for an additional couple of days to confirm my suspicion.
I believe (this is my opinion) there is an Auto differential fault in center and rear differential lock in the VW Touareg V6. Low-rear-center gear does not disengage completely after changing to high gear, resulting in higher fuel consumption, low throttle speed, increased gear wear and tear in the transmission as well as increased transmission noise.
Not sure if this should be considered as major recall in all Touareg but it is something to think about.
This problem manifested for the 2nd time, now while driving a Touareg loaner from the dealer on 6/26/2004, 16:30. Same as in my Touareg, which is currently in the dealer for transmission repairs, in addition to many other issues.
How did I notice this problem, after driving a loaner for 2 weeks and getting 18-20 MPG in city/HW, and a very smooth driving.
I went off the road, used the lower and center Auto-Diff gears and when coming back to higher gear. I notice the car heavier and not responding as fast a usual. I started monitoring the fuel consumption and a tedious noise coming up (1st I thought it was the engine) from the transmission. The fuel consumption when down to 13 to 14 MPG and there is also a 1-2 second delay after applying more gas to increasing the speed (throttle).
Has anyone else had a similar problem or concern in their V6 or V8?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (ranebravw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ranebravw* »_I didn’t post this right away because I wanted it to drive the TRG for an additional couple of days to confirm my suspicion.
I believe (this is my opinion) there is an Auto differential fault in center and rear differential lock in the VW Touareg V6. Low-rear-center gear does not disengage completely after changing to high gear, resulting in higher fuel consumption, low throttle speed, increased gear wear and tear in the transmission as well as increased transmission noise.
Not sure if this should be considered as major recall in all Touareg but it is something to think about.
This problem manifested for the 2nd time, now while driving a Touareg loaner from the dealer on 6/26/2004, 16:30. Same as in my Touareg, which is currently in the dealer for transmission repairs, in addition to many other issues.
How did I notice this problem, after driving a loaner for 2 weeks and getting 18-20 MPG in city/HW, and a very smooth driving.
I went off the road, used the lower and center Auto-Diff gears and when coming back to higher gear. I notice the car heavier and not responding as fast a usual. I started monitoring the fuel consumption and a tedious noise coming up (1st I thought it was the engine) from the transmission. The fuel consumption when down to 13 to 14 MPG and there is also a 1-2 second delay after applying more gas to increasing the speed (throttle).
Has anyone else had a similar problem or concern in their V6 or V8? 


REPOST. Answers here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1469676


----------



## chris2519 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

There is nothing more annoying than the seat belt chimes. I hate them so much, it makes me hate the car. There is no reason on earth that you should have to put up with hearing that maddening, cloying, nagging seatbelt chime when you are sitting in a parking lot, in PARK, with the motor on. It's intrusive and distracting. I'm sorry, but on a $40k+ car, one should not have to put up with that.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (chris2519)*

So why not disable it? There are LOTS of folks in the LA Area with VAG-COM that could help you out... IM me and if you have time this weekend, I can cure your dings


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (chris2519)*

My chime goes off after 4 minutes. If yours does NOT, there must be a simple way to get it to go off in the same 4 minutes as mine or to disaable it completly. I'm sure that it's not such a big deal...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Mr. G)*

It shouldn't go sound as it does, that's the big deal. Not everyone is willing to be vagged or knows someone with one. Fortunately, I did, as the chiming drove my family crazy every time I left the car and it sounded with me not even in the seat.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (mdjak)*

Perhaps the newest Tregs are different: Mine only chimes if I drive faster than 3 miles per hour (or so). If I have the Treg engine running in P or in D without moving it doesn't sound... each Treg is different!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (12johnny)*

Or possibly a running change due to the many complaints that VW was getting. Maybe they listen to their customers afterall?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Or possibly a running change due to the many complaints that VW was getting. Maybe they listen to their customers afterall?

That'd be a switch, huh?


----------



## skyace (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

The Navigation system is really lame. Is there another supplier for the disks that have more information on them? Thanks, Michael


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (skyace)*

I don't know that it's so much the disks lacking info as the system's inability to process it.


----------



## kipl99 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I have owned my Toureag (V8) for almost a year. I just returned from a road trip to Montreal, QB. A little over 3,000 miles in 10 days. It was a great ride. Almost as smooth as a car. The ride is great and it is easy to drive.
So far, I have mixed feelings regarding the quality of the vehicle. I have had all of the interior wood grain molding replaced. I continue to have sporadic issues with the tire pressure sensors, the climate control/”auto” temperature control is on the fritz - again (it will cool the interior, but will not maintain that temperature). My biggest issue is that the “chrome” trim around the windows, and the luggage rack are fading and becoming discolored. The regional rep said this was “environmental”. Hum…







Environmental issues on an “off-road” vehicle in less than a year? I hate to think what it will look like five years from now…. I also think there are some issues with the transmission shifting. Especially downshifting. It’s more of a lurch when shifting down, especially from 5th to 4th. I have not had any major issues, but sometimes it is all of the little things that can really make a person question.
Ok.. Enough about the issues. Things that need to be improved/changed: The spare tire. Obviously the engineer who designed this system has never tried to change the tire. The concept is a good one, however, what do you do with the regular size tire once you have removed it and put the spare on? It will not fit below the deck. It is usually dirty and greasy, so your only option is to throw it in the back. Note to other owners: Make sure you always carry a blanket or tarp for this. However, if you were traveling and had luggage in the back.. Well now what??








Also, the air compressor. I do not have the air suspension, so I have the removable air pump. I would rather have the air pump mounted in the vehicle with a longer air hose instead of trying to hook up the pump to the battery posts. This would be much more convenient. Besides, trying to pack the compressor back into its little space is quite a task.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (kipl99)*

Have you had the transmission flashed yet? This might help the downshifting problem.
Poor design on the spare tire? Right you are.
Fading trim on the outside of the vehicle, take them to small claims court and make them fix it. Shouldn't be the answer, but really would embarass the heck out of them.
What do you mean by not keep the temperature? It cools the interior and continues to keep it cool, no? I never really believed any auto climate control really met the temperature it shows on the dial.


----------



## boy4motion (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I would love to see an electric lift on the rear hatch operated by the key transmitter.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (boy4motion)*

Dodge vans have it, why can't we? Probably something else to break.
I'd rather have perforated leather seats that are cooled along with the heat function.


----------



## pauline47 (Aug 8, 2004)

I wanted to buy a Touareg V6 but I am not sure now. See all of these problems:
	Volkswagen doesn't have the best customer service (at the dealership or the corporate level) especially when dealing with problems.
	"Well, you know Volkswagens are always ridden with problems during the first three years of model introduction... compare it to Windows.
	So basically, the dual zone climate control doesn't work that entire great.
	The navigation system is sorry. Volkswagen is using a CD-based system, while Nissan/Infiniti, Toyota/Lexus, and Acura/Honda are using DVD based systems.
	At the death of the Touareg, the transmission would not leave 2nd gear in manual or automatic mode, and would rev extremely high while idling, and then the RPMs would go way down, eventually requiring me to stop and restart the car. 
	On the MFI an error message: "STOP-BRAKE FAILURE" and "FAULT-RUNNING GEAR-WORKSHOP" The check engine light and the ESP (Electronic stability program) lights both came on. The air suspension air tank needs replacement, the ESP switch needs replacement, and some fuses are faulty.
	A few months ago, the rear locking mechanism for the trunk's window (the window can open separately from the lid) went mad and would send error message to the MFI. The switch needed replacement.
	Also, a spot appeared on the dash near the windshield. The plastic's upper crust seemed like it was starting to peel.
	There is very little "roll" when going around corners at high speed as compared to other SUVs.
	A lot of people complain about VW dealerships not being ready or adequately trained to handle the luxury auto consumer.
	The only bugs I have experienced are: whining sound with my PhatBox MP3 player, rear fader on the radio not working properly, seat memory not working, key fob range issue especially in the rear of the vehicle, and a rattle from the rear passenger seat belt mechanism.
	For the V6 with manual seats: The lever that raises and lowers the front seat is pushed down every time you get in and out of the Touareg. The side seat cushion folds against it when you turn sideways. I have to pump it up about 1 pump a day.
	I believe (this is my opinion) there is an Auto differential fault in center and rear differential lock in the VW Touareg V6. Low-rear-center gear does not disengage completely after changing to high gear, resulting in higher fuel consumption, low throttle speed, increased gear wear and tear in the transmission as well as increased transmission noise.
	There is nothing more annoying than the seat belt chimes. I hate them so much; it makes me hate the car. There is no reason on earth that you should have to put up with hearing that maddening, cloying, nagging seatbelt chime when you are sitting in a parking lot, in PARK, with the motor on. It's intrusive and distracting. I'm sorry, but on a $40k+ car, one should not have to put up with that.
	The Navigation system is really lame. Is there another supplier for the disks that have more information on them?
	I have had all of the interior wood grain moulding replaced. I continue to have sporadic issues with the tire pressure sensors, the climate control/”auto” temperature control is on the fritz - again (it will cool the interior, but will not maintain that temperature). My biggest issue is that the “chrome” trims around the windows, and the luggage rack are fading and becoming discoloured.
	I also think there are some issues with the transmission shifting. Especially downshifting. It’s more of a lurch when shifting down, especially from 5th to 4th. I have not had any major issues, but sometimes it is all of the little things that can really make a person question.
	The concept is a good one; however, what do you do with the regular size tire once you have removed it and put the spare on? It will not fit below the deck. It is usually dirty and greasy, so your only option is to throw it in the back
	Also, the air compressor. I do not have the air suspension, so I have the removable air pump. I would rather have the air pump mounted in the vehicle with a longer air hose instead of trying to hook up the pump to the battery posts.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (pauline47)*

Pauline, it's very good that you are doing your research. Most of the problems you cite, however, are one time incidents that have been solved. Please read further in the forum to see where these have been taken car of by individual repair, or manufacturer invoked TSB.
Good luck in your search for a good SUV.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Pauline,
Sounds like you've done your homework for the problems. Have you don't the same homework for the resolutions? Most of the issues you quoted have indeed been resolved or are being tracked. When you have a tool like Vortex, it's a double edged sword. You get better and more compete details of even the smallest of problems, but people are far less likely to complete the cycle and post once something has been resolved. So it can be VERY one sided.
I've not checked, but I know a few folks that have the Acura, and I know they have had a lot of similar problems, but no venue to discuss them. 1st year vehicles are ALLWAYS troublesum. Every car maker shares these woes, the difference is in how well they hide the problems, and how well they can overcome and communicate them without people over-reacting. That and the Acura owners would NEVER go where I've gone.
If you are looking for a GREAT all around vehicle, with capability to go serious off roading, you won't find a comparable vehicle out there. If you are looking for a around town, toting for 7 people, than this probably isn't your best choice.


----------



## marcintri69 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

The car looks great but bug down with way too many technical issues and in addition costumer service at VW is poor. Not appropriate with the Luxury type car and my expectations. I had 3 BMW before and never had these type of issues. 
I have purchased my new Touareg not even 8 months ago currently have 17,000 miles and had multiple problems with it. The car has been in the shop 5 times in 8 months for a total of 11 days, and the issues are not fixed to this data.
1.) Hesitation in acceleration when when pulling out from a dead stop or rolling at 5mph. The car has been in the shop for this at 3 times. The is is still not resolved. I have two kids and right now I am not having them ride in this car. This is a BIG SAFETY issues and it needs to be addressed.
2.) Stereo has a glitch and projects electrostatic discharge into the speakers at 45mph. The car is been in the shop for this issues 3 times. New radio module has been put in but the problem has not been fixed.
3.) The gauges signal indicators, oil level, gas level, engine temperature do not work at very low outside temperatures below 25F. This has not been fixed as the dealer cannot duplicate the problem. Well I leave in Texas but travel in the winter to Colorado? They will never be able to duplicate this but what is VW doing about this nothing?
4.) Remote control would not open the rear hatch door unless you are in the front of the car instead of in the back. (this has been fixed)
5.) Brakes squeak like they are worn down.
6.) The wood trim is cracking. (no longer covered)
7.) The rubberized plastic which covers the door switches is peeling off. (no longer covered on up to 12K miles is the warranty)
8.) Rubber Seal around the doors is cracking.


Suggested Improvements: Need better costumer Service before lunching into Luxury car market that needs to change, I will never by another VW every again. Looks great, fun to drive, but no substance in the company and way to many defect in a car.
I have requested VW to buy this car back from me. I do not even want this car in my driveway. And the costumer service that gives me the party line how can we help you or you 'we understand your problems'







. I do not think you do understand because I can assure you that no one would want to drive this car as it is a safety hazard attributed to #1 issues stated above. VW has no costumer service, no quality control. I would like to have them do an 8D and come up with corrective action, since they are QS900 company. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wigman (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I have about 16,000 miles on my V8 touareg with all the offroad bells and wistles (air suspension, locking diff etc). I love the vehicle. It is way better off road than my last pathfinder. For feedback purposes here are my only complaints:
1. Fasten seatbelt bell will eventually drive me mad. There are perfectly legitimate reasons to take your seatbelt off while the car is running such as reaching for your wallet at a toll booth, waiting in the car while the engine is running (its cold where I live). My dog sets the alarm off as well. Sometimes when I start the car without sitting in the car, it tells me to fasten my seatbelt. A few seconds of alarming is all I need to remind me to use my seatbelt (which I do).
2. Gas hog. I wish my state allowed the diesel.
3. Tires. I live in the mountains of Maine. I go offroad a few times a week. I used Blizzak winter tires for the first 8000 miles so my Pirelli tires only have 8000 miles on them. They are cupping !!!! The dealership says many touareg owners have the same problem. Yes, the allingment and pressures are okay. The tires are not up to the offroad ability of the touareg. They slip easily on wet rocks, mud, roots. I have popped a couple on moderate dirt roads.
4. trailer electrical was wired wrong. Its being fixxed. 

5. How about standard titanium ski plates for the offroad loaded cars?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (marcintri69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcintri69* »_The car looks great but ...............

Obviously you are new here. Perhaps you will get VW to buy back you car. Good luck with that. They seem to be pretty accommodating to people with real issues.
If they don't buy your car back, check further on this forum. Many of the issues you mention (including the hesitation which seems to be transmission related) have been covered here and there are resolutions for them. If your dealer isn't solving your problems, perhaps it isn't your car that needs changing but your dealer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (wigman)*

wigman,
#1 can be solved with a VAGCOM. Check the FAQ thread for the post on "Tricks - Modifications - Etc. you can do with the VAG-COM for the Touareg".
#2 No help there. I can't understand why Maine doesn't allow diesels. We can get them in CT.
#3 I suspect that you either still have bad alignment or you have the stepper motor/transfer case issue. Do a search on this forum for that discussion.
#5 I assume you mean SKID plates? There is a skid plate available from tregcentral.com and I think VW will be offering some skid plates of their own soon (besides the plastic ones they currently offer). I think I posted about this a few weeks back.


----------



## max0830 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (richpearl)*

I also enjoyed your thoughts on the Treg. I would add thought that perhaps you might want to adjust the color on your monitor that you looked at the website with. But I too was very impressed!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmass (Sep 15, 2004)

*Treg 2.5 R5 TDI user report*

I own a Treg 2.5 R5 TDI Tiptronic with Air Suspension since Jan 2004.
I'm pretty much satisfied of the quality and the performance.
I only had few minor quality problems with the interior upholstery and the trip computer lcd screen (few bright dots) that are going to be fixed free of charge.
An other issue is an engine vibration (reasonable) at around 3000 rpm which is now translating into a dashboard vibration (to be checked and fixed).
Inside the car is very silent : at 100Km/h you can almost not hear the engine and at motorway speed (130Km/h) the noise is very very confortable.
Since I own the car I wrote down a spreadsheet with a record of all the miles , date , quantity for every tank refill and , after 13133 Km, as an average I had a mileage of 8.694 Km/liter considering 50% motorway + 25% urban + 25% outside town
Finally I moved out the following cars while choosing to buy the Treg:
Volvo XC90: it was not as complete as Treg (I mean running well on every road condition) and too poor dashboard , upholstery and seats (for the paid price)
BMW X5: not as complete as Treg and 3000-5000 Euro more to have the same accessory with equal/less quality (but better 3.0 TDI engine!)
Toyota Land Cruiser Wagon: the only real problem was a too noisy engine, but that Toyota has a very good car (possibly even more complete than Treg)
Any other SUV without Diesel Engine.
For your (lucky people) reference I fillup with BluDiesel (ultra-low sulphur and high octane low pollution diesel) the price of which "run" from 0.888 Euro/liter in Feb 2004 to 1 Euro/liter in Aug 2004 !!!!!
Best Luck
tmass


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

I only WISH we could get that model over here!!! I LOVE the 2.5 TDI, even without ever seeing one. The stats alone make it a very desireable motor... Oh well...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*

My calculations show he is getting a fraction over 20 mpg. While pretty good, it isn't as good as I would have expected.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Yeah, that seems disapointing?? The V10 does better, doesn't it? I wonder if the right foot has to constantly make up for the lack of HP, or if it's just not really broken in yet? The first 10k on my NB TDI was pretty bad mileage, but after the 10k service, the mileage shot up almost 5mpg. Wonder if his stats are off because of the first 10k?
I'd expect at least 24-25 on the highway from the R5.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

MPG vs l/100km
that was incorrect, Spockcat. We get 20mpg with our V10 (right?). Europeans calculate how many liters they use vor every 100km they drive. (I guess that is what our Italian friend actually meant). The formula is /235.22. So 8.694 l/100km gets him 27 MPG. Sounds more like it, huh?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10 TDI)*

I know that in most circumstances Europeans calculate fuel economy in l/100km but unless this guy comes back and tells us otherwise, I will stick with my calculation. 
If you check the MFI, you will find that km/l is another option. My V10 shows 8.6 km/l long term but I know that is an exaggeration.
Frankly, considering the small mpg difference between the V6 and V8, I don't believe that long term with 25% urban driving the R5 is capable of 27 mpg. It is far too great of a jump from the 19 to 20 mpg that the V10 achieves. This is why I believe he really meant km/l as he stated.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (V10 TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 TDI* »_MPG vs l/100km
that was incorrect, Spockcat. We get 20mpg with our V10 (right?). Europeans calculate how many liters they use vor every 100km they drive. (I guess that is what our Italian friend actually meant). The formula is /235.22. So 8.694 l/100km gets him 27 MPG. Sounds more like it, huh?

I absolutely agree with you! Europeans never talk about km per liter, it is always how many liters you need per 100km. km/l is almost a third unit that I never heard of before. So anyways, yes, your calculation is right. A 8.694 l/100km will get you right at 27.06mpg. That is absolutely realistic. My Dad drives one of those Passat TDIs and he constantly drives around 5.8-6.0l/100km which is in the 39.20mpg range. I am sure that the V10 TDI can make 8.7l/100km if you don't sport him out of the driveway every morning the engine still being cold.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

You do know that the fuel consumption rating of the R5 manual is:
städtisch 13,2 l/100km
außerstädtisch 7,8 l/100km
insgesamt 9,8 l/100km
The R5 automatic is rated for:
städtisch 13,6 l/100km
außerstädtisch 8,1 l/100km
insgesamt 10,1 l/100km
I'm sure with alot of highway driving you could get 8.7 l/100 km. But it would probably take more than 50% though.
As for other R5 Touareg averages, look here: http://www.spritmonitor.de/vie...n=603


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Jesus guys anybody that paid an extra $15000 for the TDI option on the Treg first should not be concerned about the fuel economy. I mean its not like any of you will live long enough to recover the cost of the engine from fuel savings over the other Tregs.








Just enjoy the ride and feel free to yank the occasional tree stump out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cyberrick)*

Rick,
Since we are discussing an engine not available in the US and Canada, it is kind of a moot point. But the R5 is much less expensive than the V10 anyway.
As for the fuel consumption, a German friend who actually owns one tells me that long term average of 9 to 11 liters/100 km is realistic. Below that you either have the wind at your back or drive downhill (or both). You have to remember, you are still dragging around 5000+ lbs of AWD car. The R5 is no more a miracle engine than the V6 versus the V8.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

There is actually an increase in demand for german diesel engines. I was talk to the local Mercedes dealer, the E320 CDI is selling much faster than its gasoline twin. The R5 would be great for the american market.


----------



## cin (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

here is a big one for you to think about. perhaps vw needs to be sure that service departments know what they are doing when they are working on touaregs. one would assume that they know what they are doing. however, after complaing about my aligment several times...my service dept told me it was fine...however during my 10000 checkup..i was told that the aligment was off and i needed two new tires....well the tires came in...and my touareg had to be sent out to another place to have the tires put on. i was told that my dealership could not put the tires on without damaging the rims...was i ever surprised. just a thought for you. if you would like to know the other issues with my touareg just ask and i will share some amazing stories with you.


----------



## Cyberrick (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (cin)*

Yes, you are correct. There are a lot of Hacks out there in VW World as there are with many auto manufacturers. The difference here is that our cars are much more complex than the average car and a dealer that employs hack technicians and managers is hurting the Brand image. Thankfully, VW has devised a method of rewarding the dealers that do a great job. This process is called Brand Standards Certification. If I were you I would seek a dealer that is Level 2 Brand Standard Certified. One very easy way to know whether or mot the dealer is even eligible for Brand Standards Certification is by the facility. If the facility is not a Market Place Facility that dealer is not eligible to be Brand Standards Certified. Market Place Facilities are pretty easy to spot. Big Yellow building face with 2 story glass showrooms. 
To find out simply find the Service Manager and ask if they are Brand Standard Level 2 Certified. Now in fairness to dealers that have not yet built a new facility and there are many. They may in fact have a great Service Department. However, the only way you will know for sure is to experiment with your car and time to find out. I can say for certain that being certified at level 2 will insure a very good service experience. 
As for your Treg. Sounds more like a stepper motor update was needed. The pre mature tire wear is generally a dead giveaway. Do you know if the dealer ran your VIN thought Otis to check for all of the required updates? If not have it done there are 6 or 7 updates out there for Tregs that will correct many of the annoying problems like tire wear and growling noises when turning, to the pathetic range of the keyless entry system. I am 100% certain the dealer you have been dealing with is not certified as he does not even have all of the required tools if he can not change a Touareg tire.


----------



## tmass (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Good morning to everybody
Sorry if I reply only now but I'm in the forum only time to time.
Yes I intended exacty as I wrote: Km/liter or if you like 11.5022 liters/100Km (I agree that on the car's magazine consumption is often indicated as liters/100Km).
Looking at the trip computer by selecting the "instantaneous consumption" and the "total consumption per trip" functions I can read roughly 7.5 Km/liter urban and 9.5Km/liter motorway (at 130Km/h).
I used to write the spreadsheet because I wanted to keep track of the overall car's cost and because I wanted to have my own measurement (not so sure I can trust the car's trip computer).
I believe that, considering a 2.4 tons permanent 4wheels car like Touareg the consumption is reasonable.
I would have "dreamed" a 10Km/liter but it's impossible.
I personally believe that the 5.0 would have a 5Km/liter urban 7.5Km/liter motorway but having not tested it it's only my assumption.
I'm also sure you do not assume the manufacture's advertised consumption is reliable ! 
I also agree that once having passed the first portion of the engine life , consumption should be a bit better
For your knowledge before having decided to wait my 7 months delivery time I verified the possibility to install a a Liquid Propane Natural Gas system on a 3.2 V6 Touareg.
Today you even do not have power penalty with gas systems.
EU price for GPL Gas is about half of the gasoline so even assuming a 25% higher consumption while using gas, the saving was interesting.
In principle the bigger the engine the greater the saving.
Unfortunately the only reasonable place to fit the gas's tank was in place of the spare wheel but the space was too narrow to fit into a reasonable tank so I abandoned the idea.
Finally here , especially during the winter, due to the bad pollution conditions, sometimes we have a traffic stop that can be partial (odd car licence can run today and even car licence tomorrow) or even total (no private cars are allowed to run) with the exception of Zero Emission Vehicle AND Gas Vehicle !
tmass


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (tmass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmass* »_I personally believe that the 5.0 would have a 5Km/liter urban 7.5Km/liter motorway but having not tested it it's only my assumption.


I have the 5.0 V10 TDI. My "Long Term Consumption" as recorderd in the MFI is 8.6 km/l. I'm sure it is optomistic by about 5%.


----------



## tmass (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I've just check the Long Term Consumption on the computer and it shows 8,77 Km/liter over the last (considered by the computer) 3788 Km.
Based on my experience is US the driving speed (both urban and motorway) is in general slower than here in Italy but in any case your consumption is not that bad.
Well the reason for which I've choosen the 2.5 vs the 5.0 was not really the consumption but the overall car price.
The difference between the 55000 Euro (66000 US$) I've paid for mine and the 80000 Euro (96000 US$) I should have paid for the 5.0 was to me not justified (even if driving the 5.0 was an exciting experience).
I've the suspect that If I order as "repair spare part" a complete 5.0 Engine + Gear Box , install it on my car (OK I'm simplifying !) at the end I would probably pay less than the 25000 Euro price difference between the two cars.
If that is the case definitively that difference is really too much.
I may consider to switch between the 2.5 R5 TDI and the new 3.0 V6 TDI (same as Audi) that should be available in 2005 (according to my VW Dealer) or buy a low-mileage used 5.0 TDI.
Based on the lead time for the 2.5 TDI Tiptronic if I want to order one today (12 months !!!) I assume mine is more similar to a bank cheque rather than a used car once I will put it on the market: it should be not a bad deal for me!


----------



## Ten21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (tmass)*

Hi all,
I have a couple of quick questions, I have a black plastic cover slightly smaller then a licence plate with two twist locks on it any idea where this should be installed. And second where's the battery? I'm not ready to disassemble the car to look for it <a month old








Thanks, Ten21


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Ten21)*

I don't know about your cover. The battery is under the drivers seat. There are battery power teminals under the hood, on the drivers side, close to the windshield.


----------



## Ten21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Thanks, are you still going to the NE Rally? I was considering it but i didn't see an schedule of events.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Ten21)*

You need to read the first post on the NE rally thread. If you are going to attend, email BravoCharlie (as stated). He'll send you an email with all of the details. Yes, I'll be there.


----------



## kipl99 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (Ten21)*

If you have a hitch, and the cover has a curve to it, then it is the cover that was removed when installing the hitch.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Ten21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ten21* »_Thanks, are you still going to the NE Rally? I was considering it but i didn't see an schedule of events.

email me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ten21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ten21* »_Hi all,
I have a couple of quick questions, I have a black plastic cover slightly smaller then a licence plate with two twist locks on it any idea where this should be installed. And second where's the battery? I'm not ready to disassemble the car to look for it <a month old








Thanks, Ten21









If you have the factory hitch, you want to do this with the black plastic cover: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1363946 
You don't have a second battery if you have the V8. Only the V10 gets the second battery.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

How does one get to the battery?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I think in your case, you go to spocks and pay him, he shows you were the factory battery was installed, and suggests an update which will enable you factory to work on all major continents. He can also install a button on your center console that tests the battery using a fancy german LCD readout, just like the F1 cars.
Your cost 135.00, but he has to order some parts, money up front please. He'll call you next month to arrange an appointment. Bring food.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_How does one get to the battery?

Head downtown on Broadway, to Pearl or Water street. Look to your right, and there it is.


----------



## Ten21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I thought it was a left to Chambers St...


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

7,500 problem-free miles!
Just had the 10k service done and updated my logbook (link below).


----------



## Ten21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I wasn't able to make the NE rally trip.







How did it go? Did spock take care of everyone's rig?
best regard


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ten21)*

Lots of photos in the original thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=25


----------



## Brit_J (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I bought a 2004 Fully loaded V8 Touareg from a young man named Kyle Casey at Hammer Lane VW in Stockton CA. I love the SUV, and I HIGHLY recommend him. He was very insightful, helpped with everything I needed, and left no question un-answered.
I wen't back and also bought a Jetta from him for my wife, and the second experiance was even better! Thanks so much Kyle for being one of the best salesmen I have ever met! (nice to see all salesmen are not half shirt opened old grey guys with gold all over.)


----------



## techlogik (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

First...MODS, get this thread under control...I thought this was an official feedback forum...they aren't going to read this if they have to fish through 10 pages of crap that should be discussed on other threads.....that is all on that subject.
Yeah, I seriously doubt they are reading every one of these and actually going to do something...but here it goes anyway.
Wish I never bought this thing.
'04, 60xxx VIN. Reflex Silver, Premium Plus, 19"s.
In the 3 months I had it:
1) Silver Paint is blotchy under every light condition. You have to actually find the right light to not see streaky blotchy paint. Dealership is taking their time to schedule the Florida rep to look at it. Embarrassing for a $50K car. Hyundai silver paint looks better.
2) Condensation on windshield. Requested this fixed 3 times. After TSB performed. Dealer called VWOA. Your ridiculous response according to the dealer: "In certain high humidity and cold inside temperature, there is going to always be condensation." Welcome to almost everyday in Florida VW!!!! So, your answer to the $50K car condesation issue...you have to live with it....I smell lemon...
3) Cracked wood trim on both driver/passenger side doors replaced.
4) Dust/debris inside gauge interfaces. (Replaced after 3 week backorder).
5) Transmission jerks into 2nd gear always, third is a bit smoother...but my wife makes a comment almost everytime it does it. Also, while slowing down from a roll, then accelerating, car delays and jerks again. Dealer says, by design, nothing to be fixed....yeah great...another $50K car live with it response.
6) Door A-pillar trim coming off. Fixed by dealer.
7) Sport mode on suspension is way to harsh and poor dampening.
8) Floor mat lock broke, dealer fixed it by putting a new one in a siliconing it into the floor mat...of course it came out with silicon attached to it. That is how I figured out their fix.
9) Steering wheel squeks when turning it....it is so annoying I want to take a sledge hammer to it.
Trying to schedule an appointment...yet again...to deal with these ridiculous issues.
It is sad that I know all the VW service people at my dealership. And that I am on a first name basis with the service manager...never did I even know anyone's name at a car dealership until I bought a Touareg. Great going VW on this vehicle.
Obviously the car magazines don't have to live with these things day-to-day...they test them for a week or two..it happens to work for that time...rated SUV of the year...only to fall apart or have issues as time goes on. JD Power is going to have a field day with ratings on this thing...
I own a '02 Jetta...been reliable, it is what it is...no problems with that car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Wish I bought the RX330 like my wife wanted. But noooo...I thought VW actually could build a descent automobile.
If VW doesn't buy this thing back...it will be sold...I would rather eat my loses because I want a car that will go 7-10 years and not have to worry about it fallen apart and having issues every week and wasting my time having to go to the dealer every 3 weeks.
They had the right idea with this car...execution in many respects just fails miserably. Alot of nice things about the car...but when you have so many problems, it trumps all of those nice things in a split second...and you don't care how nice the interior is with all the issues and pathetic paint quality of the silver paint.
Anyone want to buy a Touareg with 3000 miles in perfect condition, well, except for the above listed nuisance items of course...maybe that doesn't bother you and $50K is just pocket cash.
Sorry...rant over to the average Touareg forum member who had to read this. Tired of this thing and I only owned it 3 months.
No apologies to VW...I think you owe me an apology and my money back.



_Modified by techlogik at 9:26 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (techlogik)*

I'm not sure I agree with every point you have above, but several I can echo and several I can say were fixed on mine and you may just have another crappy dealer.
The windscreen icing up on humid days when you really just want the windows open I can agree with. I don't like AC blowing all the time, and if you don't use defrost on a cool humid day, you get a screen full of frost/dew... Very poor design there....
The trannine, well your's needs to be reflashed. They did mine and the jerkieness is gone. very good fix.
As for the harshness in sport mode, if you don't like it firm, leave it in auto. Sport is supposed to be that way!!!
Looks like most of your other complaints are allready fixed, so what's left? I think VW does owe many of us appologies, I got mine from the regional rep after taking it back for the 3rd time for the remote not working on the tailgate and showing them the hitch install instructions and asking why we didn't get the rear antenna in the US, DOOH!!!
It sounds like you probably should have gotten the Lexus, or the Acura. One of the things people hear realized back in July last year was that the first year or two was going to be real frustrating. I'm sorry you didn't get that or got it too late.
I for one, would NEVER trade mine. The time we had in Colorado, up at 13,111' can not be replaced in my mind. And there is NO WAY the two listed above could have gone where we did and done what we done. Sooo, like many of my friends and their screwy americian trucks, I'm loyal to VW an the Trex. Willing to put up with some stuff, as long as there is some hope that it's getting fixed.
Sorry to hear of your frustrations.


----------



## grkman1 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*

I havent been on the forum for a while, because VW bought my Touareg back and I had to need to. I had suffered with all the problems that are mentioned here. I was out west and the car just died on my, 3000 from home but luckily I had a battery charger with me, cause I didnt have cell phone reception. The last 10 days of my trip, that was the only way I could start it in the morning.
VW bought my Touareg back with no problems. I found them to be very very nice. I replaced the Touareg with an Acura MDX. After taking it for a test drive, my salesman asked me how I liked it. My response was "Well its not a Touareg" He said "arent you glad it isnt?" After thinking about this, he was right.
The Touareg was the most fantastic Vehicle that I had every owned, and Ive owned many. It is just a shame that it has all the kinks in it.
I recently brought my wifes 2002 Cario in for service, to the same dealer that arranged the buy back. I had asked the shopw stewart about the new 2005, if they were having the same problems. He said that they werent. Hopefully they have imporved them
Even though my MDX doesnt raise and lower, even though its not quite as fast as my V8 Touareg, it sure is a hell of a deal, and for $15K less. At least I know I bought quality this time.
Good luck with yours


----------



## doug5790 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I purchased a used '04 V-8 Premium Plus. The previous owner had
hung an air freshner on the mirror, and the alcohol dripped out of the plastic package onto the buttons down the right side of the radio face.
It caused the plastic to peel off the buttons (5 rectangular...3 small above them). I knew this at the time, so that's not a problem. I want to Purchase new pieces, but Blaupunkt tells me MUST see the dealer.
The dealer is very nice, but say's must purchase complete unit.....$2800.00. wow. There must be a better way.


----------



## jasonrao (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Font speaker Bias.
Have recently purchased new 04 V8 loaded with all. great car, but the stereo has me at wits end. The front speakers sound great, but the rear are only getting 2% of the signal, and have very poor quality sound. Its maddening. I've taken it to the dealer, who admits the problem, but says that VWoA has to approve a special fix. Huh??? I called VWoA, and now they have been "looking into it" all week.
Here's the thing: if the stereo just sucks, then I'll replace it, no prob. But if the IS a fix, then i want it. 
Is this a problem that ALL premium 04's have? Why isnt VW taking this more seriously. The problem is significant. Does this fall under Warranty???
HELP


----------



## doug5790 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

purchased a used '04 V-8 Premium Plus. The previous owner had
hung an air freshner on the mirror, and the alcohol dripped out of the plastic package onto the buttons down the right side of the radio face.
It caused the plastic to peel off the buttons (5 rectangular...3 small above them). I knew this at the time, so that's not a problem. I want to Purchase new pieces, but Blaupunkt tells me MUST see the dealer.
The dealer is very nice, but say's must purchase complete unit.....$2800.00. wow. There must be a better way.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (doug5790)*

Doug,
Search eBay.de for replacement faceplates for the nav system, if that is what you have. Because the screens are pretty sensitive, they tend to have them there. The whole front panel is replaced as on unit, buttons and all. Usually around $500 from what I've seen.


----------



## Abby Rose (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I have a 2004 Touareg. I sold an Expedition. The seat pre-set buttons need to be better located. Once in the vehicle you need to feel your way. We also have a 740 BMW and the presets are on the door, much easier to use. Also, while I love the large brakes (like when I am a little late hitting them!) they often jerk our necks when slowing for a stop sign.


----------



## veedubbo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Abby Rose)*

check out your owners manual. the seats can be pre set to your two master keys. once you put the key in it will automatically set the seats, mirrors, and the steering wheel (if it is power). no more feeling around to find the pre set buttons. your bimmer may do this also.


----------



## m0v0er (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I'am owner of 6 VAG products in the past 6 yrs 4 Audi's 2 VW's. We currently own an 04 V8 Tourag, it has been nothing but a dissapointment. my wife has named the truck "Christine" after the novel. the air suspension has failed 4 times, leaving my wife stranded twice. the transfer case had to replaced @ 5600 miles. the tire pressure monitoring system will notiify us that the tire pressure needs attention & when we check it w/ a very good gauge, it's just fine. all of the wood trim has been replaced because of cracking, (we live in oregon not exactly a hot/sunny area of the country). the remote locking system is a joke, if your behind the truck or further than 10ft away it doesn't work. the level of customer service is not up to par w/ other hi end brands we have owned. in my opinion if vw wants to compete in the space of Porsche/BWM/AUDI/MB they have a long way to go.


----------



## olsonjs (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

The automatic rear view mirror adjustment feature on my Touareg 2004 is a real convenience, but WHY DOES IT ONLY ADJUST THE PASSENGER SIDE MIRROR? At least half of the time, I am parking with the driver's side closest to the curb; it would be a real boon if this feature kicked in for both mirrors, OR if it kicked in for WHICHEVER mirror was selcted with the adjustment guage.
VW PLEASE CONSIDER!
Thanks!


----------



## MR2TowingTouareg (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I've already put 6,300+ miles on my 05' V6 Touareg and i love it. Only problems i had so far was the cd player stopped working (already being taken care of), and that the manual front seats dont keep their height position (i dont think this is common... or at least i hope its just mine). I have to adjust the height back up at least 1-3 pumps a day... its annoying and North Penn VW cant "reproduce" the problem so they wont fix it... so ill have to leave it there for a few nights to prove it. Other than those 2 things, im loving it.. very nice SUV. I wish i had the money to get more options, or that v10 turbo diesel!
Once the seats are fixed and the cd player works, i will get to enjoy it completely


----------



## marcpotash (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re:Manual Seat*

The manual seat is a design issue that has been addressed to VW of A. The problem is the left side of the seat folds down as you get in and out of the car. It folds on top of the lever and slightly pushes on it, therefore lowering the seat. The actually mechanism is not broken but the lever needs to be located differently.


----------



## MR2TowingTouareg (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Re:Manual Seat (marcpotash)*

yeah, i read that on another post early today and went outside, set it all the way to the top and got in, out, in, out, in, out a bunch of times, sure enough thats all it was. i sure hope they fix it and make it right, cause its driving my crazy! at least i know what it is now. but thanks for telling me!!!


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Re:Manual Seat (MR2TowingTouareg)*

Wana laugh? The old B4 Passat seats had a little tray around the lever to prevent this. No room on the Touareg for such a saver though... Would be cool to have a sunglasses tray down there though...


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

You asked for feedback, here is some...
Overall, I am happy with my TREG. 2004 v6/Premium Pkg/Air Suspension. My former vehicle was a 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee that I would have kept til it died except for an unfortunate major accident. I would have purchased another Jeep except the body style hadn't been updated, and when I saw the new body style (UGLY) I knew I had to find something else.
I have had several of the common complaints listed on this forum(airbag fault, bad CD changer) also had to have the sunroof frame replaced as it had a slight defect. Nothing that would cause me, at this juncture, to have chilling concerns about the longevity of the vehicle. Enough concerns however, to have me thinking about the unplanned purchase of an extended warranty, which normally I would never do. Fortunately, I have been pleased with the service dept. at my dealer. I am not here to talk about repair issues, however.
My biggest non-repair complaint is that the gas mileage is lower than expected. So much lower, at 15 MPG highway, that it seems we were lied to in the window stickers.
One of my annoyances is that all the screens and buttons have a unique font. MFI, Compass, Nav System, all have a different feel. As much as VW got a lot of little details right, this clash hurts the overall 'feel'.
I hate the fact that switching from AM to FM takes 3 button pushes. More than that, I hate it when the integrated dial on the steering wheel changes my CD track when I move my hands as I go around corners.
I hate the fact that I always have to worry about a spill from my cupholder going into the differential/air suspension controls. This is the Starbucks decade, cmon we are going to spill coffee at some point.
My feet are too cold in the winter. I can't make it blow hot enough on my feet to warm them up. The airflow into the footwell just seems not quite enough.
I still haven't mastered the technique of converting the rear seats into the flat configuration and back again.
It has a HUGE blind spot, I want the European mirrors.
The brake calipers (?) inside of the rims always look rusty.

Now for the good stuff:
Seats are extremely comfortable and get nice and warm. Mmmm.
I feel very safe and well protected with the airbags and construction. I got clobbered on the highway once in my JGC (which held up well) and I know the value of these features.
I get tons of compliments and I love the way it looks.
Air suspension - comfortable ride.
Sport mode gives that extra special kick when you want to leave someone in the dust.
The red & blue dash lighting is awesome! I also like the footwell lights.
XENONS!!! Lighting up the back country roads like the sun. Love em!
The cargo area lies perfectly flat, which is important for the comfort of my two large dogs.
I love the little sun visor above the rearview mirror.
After about a year and 18K miles, I am still glad I bought one.
Can I have my flashlight now? 
EDIT: 24 hours after posting this, my flashlight arrived in the mail - 10 months after I purchased the 'Reg. Freaky







Thanks VW! Better late than never...I think...


_Modified by chicago_gal_950 at 3:21 AM 2-8-2005_


----------



## Treger (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (chicago_gal_950)*

I'm not sure if VWoA actually reads this and it's obviously too late for us, but there will never be another VW in our stable. Their attempt to move up-market has been an utter failure in our eyes. We've put almost 3,000 miles in an X5 since trading the Treg and not having a dead battery, not having constantly annoying buzzers and warning messages flash before us, not having a slab backed seat with no side bolsters that allows one to slide in hard cornering and knowing that the resale value won't plummet, IS INCREDIBLY REFRESHING! Compounding the problem of not having a reliable vehicle, the dealer network does not understand customer service. 
The last good bye was during trade-in when the Treg wouldn't start, flashing steering workshop error. It took 2 weeks, but the third dealer finally did what was suggested on this board many times...replace the engine wiring harness. We'll never know whether the dead battery syndrome is resolved, but certainly all the other problems are for us.
Perhaps the X5 isn't as off road capable, but it did just as well plowing through 12" of snow and hauling ski gear with the Yakima as the VW. Better gas mileage, better seats, better handling and much more intuitive ergonomically. Is the new Audi based off the platform going to be any better, we'll never know.......................


----------



## Treger (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (chicago_gal_950)*

I'm not sure if VWoA actually reads this and it's obviously too late for us, but there will never be another VW in our stable. Their attempt to move up-market has been an utter failure in our eyes. We've put almost 3,000 miles in an X5 since trading the Treg and not having a dead battery, not having constantly annoying buzzers and warning messages flash before us, not having a slab backed seat with no side bolsters that allows one to slide in hard cornering and knowing that the resale value won't plummet, IS INCREDIBLY REFRESHING! Compounding the problem of not having a reliable vehicle, the dealer network does not understand customer service. 
The last good bye was during trade-in when the Treg wouldn't start, flashing steering workshop error. It took 2 weeks, but the third dealer finally did what was suggested on this board many times...replace the engine wiring harness. We'll never know whether the dead battery syndrome is resolved, but certainly all the other problems are for us.
Perhaps the X5 isn't as off road capable, but it did just as well plowing through 12" of snow and hauling ski gear with the Yakima as the VW. Better gas mileage, better seats, better handling and much more intuitive ergonomically. 
Is the new Audi based off the same platform going to be any better, we'll never know.......................


----------



## touareg-tdi (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Feedback on my 2004 Touareg TDI:
First, the complaints:
Annoying buzzers, like opening the door with the engine still on. Wow! That is one loud and obnoxious buzzer! What was VW thinking? They must really hate their customers to do that to them. 
Annoying warning message on video screen every time I start the car. 
Inconvenient radio controls ... I have to take my eye off the road to switch bands. There should be a button that cycles through bands like most cars. Another problem is that you can't switch bands from the steering column, yet it would have been so easy to provide this feature. A lot of these radio complaints could be fixed with a software upgrade, I would think.
Radio should be separate from nav system ... it is annoying to have to turn off the map in order to play with the radio.
It would be nice to have seat cooling, not just heating.
Horrible nav system that gives wrong directions most of the time and should be DVD-based.
CD changer should be in the dash, and the rear changer is very hard to access.
Wipers are extremely annoying. The auto-sensing feature just doesn't work. Give us control over the darn wipers!
Seat memory buttons are hard to access and impossible to see without opening the door and getting out of the car.
OnStar is a completely useless feature. Satelite radio would be much cooler.
Car should have keyless entry so you don't need the key to gain access. My old Ford Explorer was infinitely more user friendly in this respect. It's also annoying that you have to have the key fob in your possesision in order to lock the car. The key fob doesn't work from much of a distance so you can't use it to find the car in a parking lot.
I get lots of erroneous warning messages, like "check lights" and "tyre pressure low" and something about "side light" (that one is accompanied by a screaming buzzer) and I think there have been others that I can't think of right now. I have learned to ignore them.
Lots of plastic on the underside. I think it would be very risky to go offroad in this vehicle, despite all of the capabilities.
Now the good things:
V10 TDI is absolutely an awesome engine. Your get the low end torque when starting out, then the twin turbos kick in. It's like having a rocket engine.
Car handles like a dream. Car is rock solid on slippery roads and corners extremely well.
The tires that came with this car are great ... probably one of the reasons it handles so well.
Fantastic for towing my boat. I hardly even know it is back there. This baby has torque to spare. I call it my tow-rig.
Stereo sounds great, even if it is an ergonomic disaster.
Basically, this car is extremely quirky but it makes up for all of that by being a wonderful driver's car. If you have something to tow it is even better. I love this car despite all of the things that annoy me. To tell you the truth, even the annoying things are kind of endearing in a perverse way. It's a bit of a love-hate relationship, though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touareg-tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg-tdi* »_
Annoying buzzers, like opening the door with the engine still on. Wow! That is one loud and obnoxious buzzer! What was VW thinking? They must really hate their customers to do that to them. 
Annoying warning message on video screen every time I start the car. 

Check in the FAQs, these can be "fixed".

_Quote, originally posted by *touareg-tdi* »_
Horrible nav system that gives wrong directions most of the time and should be DVD-based.


I haven't found incorrect directions in CT. New 2005 Touareg has the same nav system but with a DVD. There is very little gain there.

_Quote, originally posted by *touareg-tdi* »_
Car should have keyless entry so you don't need the key to gain access. My old Ford Explorer was infinitely more user friendly in this respect. It's also annoying that you have to have the key fob in your possesision in order to lock the car. The key fob doesn't work from much of a distance so you can't use it to find the car in a parking lot.


You have a V10 WITHOUT keyless entry?? That is very rare. Mine has keyless entry and keyless start.

_Quote, originally posted by *touareg-tdi* »_
The tires that came with this car are great ... probably one of the reasons it handles so well.


And will wear out very quickly. Very, very quickly.


----------



## touareg-tdi (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

Thanks for the response ... I'll look for those fixes. The nav directions are inefficient in CT/NY but they are outright wrong in VT. I was on 91S headed for home and turned on the nav just for laughs to see what misdirections it would give. It implored me to exit the highway immediately and wanted me to take local roads all the way over to route 7, which would have been way out of the way (I live in Trumbull). For it not to know how to get home even from a major interstate is pretty ridiculous. Also, it is missing most roads in VT. I wish I had the 2005 with keyless entry/start and DVD nav. Maybe I could trade mine in on a new one ... ? I don't have any tire wear after 12k miles but that isn't very many miles. The tires on my Explorer would last over 100k miles with little sign of tread wear.


----------



## touareg-tdi (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

Follow-up to my earlier response to your response ...
Now I think I know what you mean by keyless entry ... if you have the key fob in your possession then you can open the door without using the key or pressing the button on the fob. However, if you lose the key fob you cannot open the door. Fords have a digital keypad that gives you access to the vehicle even if you lose the key. Then all you have to do is keep a spare key in the glove box and you can never get stranded without a key (unless you forget the combination). I don't believe I have keyless start, however. It would be nice to have remote start so I could start the car from my office and have the car all warmed up when I go out to the parking lot, but that's not really something that I need.
I just looked at the FAQs and it seems like you have to be a VW tech to disable the buzzers. I'll ask my dealer if they will disable the buzzers, but you know they won't do it.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touareg-tdi)*

If you are near the Hartford area, IM me. I'd be happy to rid you of the buzzers for a spin in your V10


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*

Sorry Eric, I'm much closer to him. He can come by my office for the buzzers and bells if he wants to. I will be in Simsbury all day on Saturday though.
touareg-tdi - if you have keyless entry, keyless start can easily be installed.


_Modified by spockcat at 12:35 AM 2-18-2005_


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

Really? You mean I might have a chance to meet the legendary Spockcat??? We've traded posts for a while now, it would be great to meet face to face. I've got to run over to Chatham Saturday, let me see how far that's going to be, if I'm back at a reasonable time, we should meet up for dinner or something








I've wanted to get with some of the local TReg owners up here since I moved from CA just haven't had the time to watch out for happenings.


----------



## touareg-tdi (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

I would love to get the buzzers exorcised and I would be interested in looking at some of the other add-ons that you offer. I could drive up to Cheshire Sunday or Monday (Presidents Day) if you are available. Eric, thanks for the offer but Cheshire is quite a bit closer.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touareg-tdi)*

No worries at all







Just looking to help folks adjust their rides to suit their needs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't stand it when folks get peeved about something that could be fixed but the dealers won't...


----------



## flyrodder (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*

My complaint to VW about my Touareg:
When my Airstream trailer is connected to the Toureg, I get a brake light error message on the display of the Touareg. The trailer lights, which are LED's flash very faintly. My dealer told me they checked with VW and they had no fix for this problem. I would like to see VW work to find a solution.


----------



## Rotormec (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I just bought my 2004 V8 Touareg a few weeks ago. So far, I love the vehicle. The following are the complaints/recommendations that I have.
Complaints/Recommendations:
1. Radio/Nav warning on start-up...I get the message VW, the radio causes distractions that can cause an accident. If I sign a "waiver" will you please stop showing me this message? Very annoying.
2. Seat heater controls.... Should be a "rocker" type switch, as the current roller switch is not very user friendly. Should have a "low", "high", and off. Why do you need 5 heat settings? Should also have a "timed" off after a certain time period. My dealer recommended that when not needed anymore, to turn roller to "0", to prevent the elements from burning up prematurely. So I usually have them on for a short period of time them I have to manually turn them off. An automatic shut-off would be nice. Can these be on indefinitely without damage? 
3. Radio controls on steering wheel...when using the scroll button, the channels do not go to the programed stations, it goes to the next clear available frequency. If I am listening to a certain genre of music, it is rather disappointing to keep scrolling to find one of your preset channels.
4. NAV system... Very generic, not enough detail, many roads not listed. If I was VW I would be very embarrassed on the quality of the software. Here in upper Wisconsin it barely shows any roads above Green Bay. I know for a fact we have many roads in upper Wisconsin that have been there for decades. Very limited detail for this area, even major highways.
5. Rear access panel for CD changer... panel is extremely cheap. The CD changer location should be in the front, but as long as it is in the rear, VW should have made a hinged door rather than pushing it into a slot and clipping it shut.
6. Front Air Bag light/audio.... The front passenger air bag audio is annoying. There is already a light to warn you, why do you need the audio. It is very distracting, especially when you start backing up and it goes off. My first thought is the Parking Assist Warning audio and I am about to hit something. The light should also be set to go off after a certain time frame.
7. Roof Rack... Annoying noise at certain speeds, which has been addressed throughout this forum. Noticed a "hum" the other day at about 60 MPH, which I attribute to the rack. Cheap covers over the locks, probably will break off easily.
8. VW Tow Hitch bumper cover.... The cover is removed when the hitch is installed, which leaves a gapping hole around the hitch. VW makes the hitch, at least they could provide a modified cover for the installation to keep the aesthetics of the vehicle intact.
9. Battery location... Battery under the drivers seat? Surely there is a more accessible location that the battery could be located at. I'll bet your mechanics would agree also. Remove the seat to get at the battery? With all the battery issues on this vehicle, a quick release seat would be in order.
10. Visibility... Much poorer than most vehicles that I have had in the past. Most people complain about the rear visibility, but my issue is more with the side visibility. The "A" & "B" pillars are quite wide. This may be because of the air bag systems, but if not, it blocks the view quite a bit to the side, especially at an intersection that is on a curve.
11. Headlights....Why do the daytime running lights have to be the Bi-xenon lights? This bulbs are on whenever the vehicle is running. The day time running lights could easily be the halogen "flash" lights, which are rarely used. I hope the Bi-Xenon bulbs are cheap since they may be changed a lot.
Positives:
1. Far too many to list. I really like this vehicle and its many features. The performance of the V8 is outstanding, comfortable ride, excellent instrumentation design, air suspension is impressive, keyless entry, the list goes on and on. 
I have been a bit apprehensive of this vehicle due to the complexity of the systems and some of the many quality issues I have read about.
This is my first VW, and actually I was on my way to the Mercedes-Benz dealer to purchase a new ML350 and trade in my 2000 ML320, and I decided to give the Touareg a look as many of my co-workers are VW buyers. I was really impressed, and I do not regret my decision to purchase this over the ML350. If I receive the same level of service I received from Mercedes, I will probably be a loyal VW buyer in the future. Quality and service is everything when you are spending this kind of money.


_Modified by Rotormec at 7:06 PM 2-28-2005_


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Rotormec)*

A lot of your concerns above can be fixed with Vag-Com, so someone pipe up and get this guys some luv'n








As for the trailer hitch cover, I fixed mine with a dremel. You could also use a hot knife. If you want to send it to me, I'd be happy to mod yours and send it back







Looks GREAT with the cover done right. Just IM if now one near you volunteers and you want to ship it over to CT.


----------



## Rotormec (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*

Thanks for the offer, but I modified my cover today with a detailed modification I found on the forum. Turned out great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am still learning about this vehicle, and eventually I will get some of these other things modified with a Vag-Com as you have suggested.


----------



## hughross (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I had very high hopes and expectations for the Touareg when I purchased my V8 in August, 2003. I had previously owned an Audi A6 2.7T which I loved. The drive train and instrumentation were very similar. I have been very disappointed with the cars reliability and somewhat disappointed with service.
(1) Reliability Issues:
While the drive train on the Touareg is great I have had multiple problems with just about everything else. A CNN artilce today (http://money.cnn.com/2005/03/04/pf/autos/bc.autos.survey.reut/index.htm) states that Consumer Reports lists the Touareg as one of the most unreliable cars made: 
"Ford's Lincoln Navigator sport utility vehicle and Nissan's Quest minivan tied for most unreliable vehicle, [Consumer Reports ]said, with problem rates of 49 per 100. Close behind was the pricey Touareg SUV from Volkswagen AG, which had 48 problems for every 100 vehicles."
My problems have included: All wood trim panels eventually cracked and needed replacement (5 separate trips to the dealer). Horn failed (replacement is an all day job requiring removal of bumper, etc). Back passenger door mechanism failed. Latch opening glass part of trunk failed. Latch opening entire trunk door failed. Excessive wear on factory tires (Continental, 18" replaced at 15K all on highway miles (cost $250 per tire, VW picked up half but only if replacements were the same shoddy tires. No, I do not expect 60K miles on the tires but I do expect about 25-30K). 3 trips to service before remote lock/unlock unit able to function from greater than 5' from vehicle. Continuing software problems in MFI unit (tire pressure warning often appears, whole system goes back to factory presets). Right front headlight failure due to loose wire into headlight assembly. Windshiled wipers do not work well. These wipers cost $70 a pair. They were replaced twice before the whole arm was replaced on the driver side and they still do not perform very well.
(2) Service Issues:
When I bring my Touareg in for service it is always at least a two day process. I bring it in, they diagnose the problem. When I pick it up they tell me I have to come back as parts have to be ordered. VW seems to be trying to save $$$ by keeping very few parts on hand at the dealer. Convenient for them but bad for the customer.
When I leave my $50K car for the day for warranty work they give me a $25 voucher to take next door to get a cheezy sub-compact rental.
It would molify me quite a bit if they at least ran the car through their on site car wash before bringing it back to me and telling me I have to bring it back when parts arrive.
(3) Design Issues:
Poor Audio optons. It would be nice to have an audio-in socket in the dash for my MP3 player. I will not pay $1000 for a PhatSound which is not even Apple compatible when I have a perfectly good iPod. I am told that for about $500 I can have an audio-in jack installed but I cannot not have both an MP3 input and satellite radio, it is either/or.
Poor power seat preselect button placement. The three preselect buttons on the side of the driver seat should be visible (as they were on the Audi A6) so I do not have to grope around for them in the dark. Perhaps they could be put on the driver door.
I can live with everything but the poor reliability. Every 5K miles when I have my oil change I have a list of warranty issues that need to be dealt with.
VW has only one chance to make a good first impression and they are blowing it. I am an ambassador for VW. When first I bought the car I sung it's praises. Now I tell people it is a very nice car except for the terrible reliability.
Hugh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (hughross)*

Hugh,
Welome to the Touareg forum. Check the FAQs. You will find many solutions for the problems you have. 
I still can't believe VW hasn't given dealers instructions on how to change the horns without removing the bumper. I changed one myself without removing my bumper.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (jc4511)*

they should replace that ridiculous LCD light for the compass next to the sunroof controls: no one can read it during ther day...and at night itis still difficult.
Everybody agrees???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (m0v0er)*

agree, their service is more like Hunday........
my battery was dead without a reason. Nothing was left on. It just died after the car was parked there for 3 days


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (chicago_gal_950)*

my feet are cold also and the door is very cold inside...I took it to the dealer once and no definite answer to the problem. 
My legs and feet get cold in the winter!!!!!
I do not experience this with my Navigator or my BMW.
about the flaslight, I never got one.
Lucky you guys who got one.
Juan


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touareg-tdi)*

agree, the windshield automatic sensor wipers do not work. The one in my MB works wonderfully.
the buzzers!!!! I am going to have them disconnected.
The navigation system is a joke
The CD changer....you have to be a mechanic to access it.
The humming engine noise when you start.
The service is so-so ( no way as BMW, MB or Audi.
disppointed. Last VW in my menu
My Navigator is 6 years old, 140,000 and never gave me a problem!!!!!!


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

We purchased our new 'Reg on 2/20/05 (currently showing a bit over 1100 mi.) and we're totally satisfied with the vehicle. IMHO, it has the best appointed interior available today, and that's across the board from cars to trucks. I traded in my '03 Audi Allroad 2.7 (w/Nuespeed ECU chip) with absolutely no regrets. Well maybe one...it is annoying to have warning bells / lights reminding me of things. And, considering what Ive read here about some dealers service, if anyone has had good experiences within the L.A. area, please let me know.
However, V8 power and the ride with air suspension is really great @ all speeds & over all surfaces. And the sound system beats the old Bose (which I thought was superb) system hands down. Especially like the fact that I can fine tune audio for each band ie: Fm, Am, Cd... Hope to try out it's off road abilities soon. 
Great Board!


----------



## touareg-tdi (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

This happened to a friend of mine. It was a faulty radio that creates a slow draw on the battery. Apparently this is a fairly common problem and should be covered under the warranty. They have to replace the radio.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Update Logbook V10 TDI*

Just updated my logbook
http://www.think-inc.com/v10_tdi.html


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touareg-tdi)*

I wonder how did they find out it was the radio.....can you find that info from your friend?
Juan


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

the compass is useless and now i have a problem with a dead battery for the fourth time...after the car has been locked in the garage for 2 days.
The dealer network is not prepared to deal with this 55,000 $ cars.
Juan


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Hugh,
Welome to the Touareg forum. Check the FAQs. You will find many solutions for the problems you have. 
I still can't believe VW hasn't given dealers instructions on how to change the horns without removing the bumper. I changed one myself without removing my bumper.

show off.


----------



## imorgan (Feb 10, 2005)

Overall I am pleased so far with theTouareg. It is a pure pleasure to drive. The only think that bugs me is that the CD changer is an option for six CD and in the back. Should be incorperated in the front audio compartment. I saw that the Jetta has a six CD chander in the dash.
I guess on more thing - for the overall cost - the tow hitch should of been standard or greatly reduced. 900.00 option installed....please. A replacement cover that filled up the remaining gaps after installation would have been nice...instead of having to modify myself.
So with that said..still a great SUV. Bravo to VW overall.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (imorgan)*

Skip the CD changer and get the PhatNoise







We love ours enough that I got one for my TT as well. And, you can find them for under $200 now! Chop off the back two inchs of the cooling fins (Side tunnels) and you can even mount in the factory CD location and not intrude on your storage in back









We are still dealing with crappy remote range and a few recent problems with our rear deck not lifting completely and the latch you pull on came disconnected some how and is flopping around under the rubber cover. Really minor complaints for our 2nd year of ownership.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*

I just picked up my Touareg V8 last month. I purchased it used on Ebay from Select Luxury Cars in Georgia. I got the car in showroom condition with 16,450 miles on it.
I've already done most of the mods on my car. My car is a beautiful Colorado Red and came with most of the goodies on it, air suspension, 19" wheels, the silver roof rack, xenon lights, keyless entry, navigation and even came with brand new Continentals all the way around (I'm hearing that they won't last much, though). All this for a modest $38,500. Didn't have to pay Georgia state tax since the vehicle was being exported.
Cost me another $350 to have it trucked to Port Everglades, Fl and another $1,200 to have it shipped to Puerto Rico. Then the Puerto Rican government raped me (like they do to everyone here) and... - GET READY FOR THIS - charged me $20,300 import tax and another $200 to get it titled and registered (with the tag and sticker). So my used Touareg cost me $60,550. About $12,000 less than it would have cost me new if I purchased it here with all these options (navigation not available in Puerto Rico). Believe it or not, the sticker on my vehicle (if it we're available in my configuration) is $77,000. That's $72,000 + $5,000 for the navigation system. No kidding.
The only problem I've had with the car is that on a rare occasion, the overhead compas will begin to strobe like a miami club. I spoke with the previous owner and he informed me that the alternator was replaced as well as (I can't remember if it was a drive shaft or something to that effect). I; however, have not had a single issue with the vehicle (besides the blue strobe light) since I got it. I've already put 2,000 miles on it (in about 6 weeks).
There aren't many Touaregs in Puerto Rico - Mainly Cayanne's - that's the hot SUV to own here. Used to be the X5 (which is what I traded from) was the vehicle to own. However, the VW dealer just got a new batch of Tregs in and I'm begining to see more of them on the street now. However, none like mine. I get tons of looks and compliments. In heavy traffic I get a kick out of playing with the air suspension just to see the expression on peoples face when the vehicle goes into X'tra mode.
The only reason I'd sell this car right now if I had a good offer is because of the horrible gas mileage I'm getting on it. I wasn't counting on having to pay that much in taxes either. Bottom line - I love the car. Much more so than my '02 X5 3.0i. I miss the better fuel consumption on the X5, but I find the Touareg to be better in every other category.

_Modified by Caribmon71 at 11:35 AM 4-29-2005_


_Modified by Caribmon71 at 11:37 AM 4-29-2005_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

If this is the "official" feedback forum....... here's something for you.
VOLKSWAGEN: PLEASE LET US KNOW WHEN YOU'RE PLANNING TO BRING THE V6TDI TO THE UNITED STATES !!!!!!
This engine (from everything I've read) is just what needs to happen in the United States ------- please, please, please, please.... let us know soon!


----------



## avelazquez (May 14, 2005)

*Re: VW sucks*

I got a 2004 Touareg back on 2/28/04. The first day the car starts pulling to the right. I took it back and they said it was aligned correct. I take it back and pay for an alignment. Still pulls to the right and now tires are starting to wear uneven. I take it to Tire Kingdom and they align it. I take it back to Tire Kingdom and they show me that its aligned and the tires high speed balanced. I now take it back to VW and they re-align it. Its pulling worse to the right. Now tires are really bad due to the problem. VW blames it on the tires!!, but at least they do not charge me for the alignment. I wonder why?? Anyhow I blow up when the Mechanic tells me that all the VW Touareg's he has worked on pull to the right. "You just gonna have to live with it" Unacceptable. I go see the manager this time. I explain that my Touacrap has had the following problems:
Alignment trouble. Five times aligned in one year.
Brakes Vibrate and make loud noise. They are telling me that the Rotors are bad and I need to replace them!! 3rd time I had them check the brakes. No trouble found until now its my problem. 
Air Conditioning condensation. It was one of the 10 or more recalls. Still a problem. 3rd time complaining about it.
The automatic transmission shifts hard. They said it was a recall. Still doing it.
Door panel near drivers door came loose. Nothing done about it
Wood panel cracked from the inside. getting worse
Paint bubbled on the shifter. Getting worse
HID does not work at times. One is brighter than the other. No trouble found according to VW.
Turn signal stays on after the car is parked and key removed. The front passenger signal stays on without blinking. I have to start the POS up and turn it off several times until it clears. No trouble found
Compass turns off or doesnt work at times.
Remote doesn't work all the time.
I have had enough with all this crap. I'm paying over $590 a month for this POS! I have filed a compaint with the BBB and I will be getting a Lawyer. Never, ever again will I purchase a VW or recommend one. Worst automobile that I have ever owned in my entire life. The time and frustation I have endured is just not worth it. VW is full of excuses and not taking care of any of these problems. I'm affraid to take it on the higway anynore because its pulling so hard to the right that its unsafe. I'm bringing it back to the dealer on Monday. More time off work and time wasted.











_Modified by avelazquez at 9:05 PM 5-13-2005_


----------



## sher05 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Jamie,
I have been proud to be leasing a 2004 Tourag since November, therefore, I got your first year model. I knew that by buying/leasing a first year model that there might be a few minor problems, but I wasn't prepared for the amount of problems that I have had to experience these last 15 months. Unfortunately, I have had to bring my 04 Tourag into my dealership 12 times for different things that have gone wrong. One time my ignition actually fell in.. Yes, that's correct. I was starting my car, put the key in the ignition on my way to pick my daughter up from school. Not good timing to say the least, and when I put the key in the ignition and turned to start my car, the ignition actually fell it with my key in inside it.. Needless to say, I had to be towed to my house since this was after hours. That particular story gets worse.. Besides this problem, my car was pulsating when I would make a sharp left or right turn, I was told that it was operating to manufacturing specification. It got worse and worse, only to find that they needed to remove and replace the stepper motor and reassemble and recheck it. I could go on and on here.... As you can tell, I don't sound as happy as I was hoping I would be when I signed the paperwork..... Would love some help...


----------



## touareg-tdi (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Mileage*

The V-10 TDI gets about 20mpg and has lots of power, but the cost of buying the car is very high. Compared to a Cayenne it's not bad at all.
On the complaint list, here's another example of how bad the nav system is. I was driving on 287 in NJ, headed toward the Tappan Zee Bridge toward my home in Connecticut, and I decided to try the Nav system to see if it was lost as usual. The stupid thing wanted me to exit immediately and head up route 9 along the river to the Bear Mountain Bridge, a detour that would have taken at least an extra hour and many additional miles. Apparently it thought the Tappan Zee Bridge was closed! The bridge is on the system's map, but the nav system didn't seem to know about it.
It is a pretty dumb nav system.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Mileage (touareg-tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg-tdi* »_Apparently it thought the Tappan Zee Bridge was closed! The bridge is on the system's map, but the nav system didn't seem to know about it.
It is a pretty dumb nav system.

You may have the nav set to avoid toll roads?


----------



## touareg-tdi (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Mileage (spockcat)*

No - it chooses toll routes other times. Just complaining ... I hope they come out with updated maps some day that hopefully will solve the problem. How are you doing? I still want to get those cool mods you offer but haven't had a chance.


----------



## triumpher (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: VW sucks (avelazquez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avelazquez* »_
Turn signal stays on after the car is parked and key removed. The front passenger signal stays on without blinking. I have to start the POS up and turn it off several times until it clears. No trouble found
_Modified by avelazquez at 9:05 PM 5-13-2005_

This is supposed to work that way! It is called a Parking Light and can be found on ALL European cars! Europeans are required to leave a light on if the park the car during dark hours on public roads.


----------



## avelazquez (May 14, 2005)

*Re: VW sucks (triumpher)*

All the turn siganls do not come on it is just one. The front passenger side. I put the car in park when I get home. I keep the lights set to auto so when I turn the car off, the lighst are set to stay on for 1 minute. After one minute they all trun off except that one turn signal light. Its not flashing it just stays on solid. I have to turn the car on and turn the light on and off several times. Sometimes I have to start the car several times. I happens ever now and then. Its seems to be some type of short. 


_Modified by avelazquez at 6:14 PM 5-14-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW sucks (avelazquez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avelazquez* »_All the turn siganls do not come on it is just one. The front passenger side. I put the car in park when I get home. I keep the lights set to auto so when I turn the car off, the lighst are set to stay on for 1 minute. After one minute they all trun off except that one turn signal light. Its not flashing it just stays on solid. I have to turn the car on and turn the light on and off several times. Sometimes I have to start the car several times. I happens ever now and then. Its seems to be some type of short. 

_Modified by avelazquez at 6:14 PM 5-14-2005_

Are you sure the rear signal light isn't staying on also? When the one light does stay on, do you go back and check to see if the turn signal stalk is in the neutral position?


----------



## olsonjs (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: VW sucks (avelazquez)*

This happens on mine only when I have either turn signal on when I am parking and forget to turn off the turn signal -- i.e., forget to move the turn signal lever back to neutral -- when I turn off the car.
It's supposed to bethat way.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Logbook updated: Some minor glitches, new tires and about the truth in on board MPG readings...
http://www.think-inc.com/Touareg V10.htm


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Today I am told by Chaplin VW in Bellvue, Wa. that the air suspension failure that happened to me on the freeway at rush hour was a product of some thing that I allegedly hit. I was driving and if I hit something it did not feel like anything and whatever supposedly hit the air damper and punctured it did not make any marks anywhere else on either its entry or exit. Mind you I was going 65+ mph. IN SHORT NO WARRANTY COVERAGE on my $65,000 Touareg V-10. I am glad I never take it offroading or it might implode. I own a v-6 touareg also and I am questioning as to how much longer as the service is a nightmare. I should mention that on first inspection of my v-10 it took a teck SIX HOURS to sorta kinda come to the conclusion that it I hit something. Can you believe it at $90 per hour that is got to be more than the time it would take to fix it. Today they showed the rig to me on the rack with the wheel off and the rubber damper housing boot looks like it exploded from pressure behind it [funny, the first teck did not mention that , maybe thats why he spent 6 hours looking for the cause of the failure] but really why would some teck waste hours looking if Jaun, the service rep could just spend a few minutes and make a determination as to how and why it failed? this is in contrast to the many hours and conjucture that several tecks had the day before? Today I contacted VWOA and I will see what happens. Did I mention that Chaplins suggested I hit up my insurance provider for the $2000.00 to fix it. Yea, great, have that on my record as a accident against me so I can pay the deductable and look forward to increased insurance rates. I still have not been told how something could wreck my damper and leave no other marks anywhere else around it or under the touareg? When I threatened to take it to another dealer the service guy, Dennis, told me I'd have to pay for the 6 hours first, so I was and most likely are screwed. 

VW BUYER BEWARE THIS COULD HAPPEN TO YOU , UNLESS VWOA COMES TO THE RESCUE, STAY TUNED I WILL KNOW TOMORROW MAYBE?


----------



## grizzfan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (torquedork)*

You might talk to your insurance agent.
If you did indeed "hit something" and it punctured the boot, it seems analogous to me to hitting a deer. Hitting a deer is covered by your comprehensive endorsement and does not affect your driving record or insurance rates.
Just a thought. Sounds like Chaplin VW is not very swift.
Tom


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Well, after 14 months I finally let it go. The quality and design of the car is good, and driving down the highway you forget is a big truck but the everyday living with the Touareg was mixed emotions and the small things won over the rest. To mention a few in not a particular order:
Visibility, it sucks, the right A pillar was always on my way when trying to look that way for a car when crossing an intersection. Not to mention backwards when parking.
The seat always lowered itself (I had the mechanical lever), I never lowered the seat but always pumped it up 4 or 5 times everyday.
The windshield wipers, especially the left one, it left a streak on the return that was in the middle of the window
The condensation in the windshield, here in FL as humid as it is, every time it rained I had a condensation spot right in the middle. Took the car to the dealer 3 times but never got it really fixed, the first time it covered half the windshield!
The brakes, uff the sound of squeaking when driving in traffic is really annoying.
The remote control, when carrying stuff and want to open the trunk I had to either get really close (stand in front of the right door or lift the control in at the passenger door), so had to drop whatever I was carrying and/or get wet in the process (took it to the dealer and they installed the fix kit with no noticeable improvement).
The second row seat, it is ridiculous that a car of this price range you have to lower the seat a bit, take out (more like a struggle) the headrests and then lower again the seat, it is a pain!
The tire pressure sensor, it comes out of Formula 1, half a psi off and I got the warning like if it was half flat.
Chimes and whistles, wow this car really think that its drivers are idiots, there is a bell for everything, a really annoying bell (seat belts ring a bell?), open door while engine running, etc
Comfort settings, at least once a month they would return to default of only the driver door will open.
Sound system, I only listen to talk radio and had a couple of blown speakers (??).
Mileage: City 13mpg Hgw 15-16
Cup holders are a joke, a sudden stop and off they go.
The little door that covers the 12v outlet was always on the way of my children, I was afraid they would brake it anytime until I put a tape on it.
The space in the trunk, whenever I took my 2 kids to the park I had to install the bike rack as the 2 kiddie bikes would not fit (small bikes, 3 and 5 yo) while in my wife's MDX plenty of space. Not to mention luggage.
And that comes out at the top of my mind, I am sure I am forgetting somethings but... someone will write about them.
Overall, it is a car that I am not going to miss or being sorry to see it go.
I think now days car makers are like cellphones, they want to cram so much technology, bring it to market untested that they forget their main objective, a reliable car or a call that does not fall.










_Modified by miamijag at 1:19 PM 7-13-2005_


----------



## flyboy104g (May 3, 2005)

I have a 2005 V6 which is now almost three weeks old. I love the car and everything about it.
I have no complaints. I am extremely happy with the DVD navigation system - it is much better and easier to use than the system installed in my previous car, a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited.
The V6 provides ample power for me and of course I am still in the running-in-process.
The only three suggestions I would like to make to Volkswagen would be 1) to place the memory seat controls onto the door so that they are visible and easier to operate and 2) to light up (or have a warning light come on as with the heated rear window button) when the seat heater buttons are switched on. Alternatively they could have a time sensitive switch to shut them off and 3) have the heated exterior mirrors thermostatically controlled.
The fit and finish of this car is excellent.
I hope the Touareg serves me with minimal dealer visits for many years.


----------



## Satchriani (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: (flyboy104g)*

OPTIONAL 3rd row seating!! That's the ONLY thing right now that's slowing us from getting one!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Satchriani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Satchriani* »_OPTIONAL 3rd row seating!! That's the ONLY thing right now that's slowing us from getting one! 

Doubt you will ever buy a Touareg within the next two to three years then. But you will be able to buy an Audi Q7 by the end of the year.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (miamijag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miamijag* »_So good bye VW, hello LR3









Good luck with that LR3!


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (aircooled)*

Thanks


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Doubt you will ever buy a Touareg within the next two to three years then. But you will be able to buy an Audi Q7 by the end of the year.

I doubt that the Touareg will ever come out with 3rd row seating. Think of the bigger VW Sharan (opt'l 5 to 7 seats) and the smaller newer brother VW Touran (opt'l 5 or 7 seats). Then there is also the VW Multivan (up to 9 seats). That satisfies the European market perfectly and apparently VW thinks that it is not worth for the few who think that they need a 3rd seat row to bring those cars to the US. Note: There is still a difference if you think you'd like a 3rd seat row or actually put the money down. Most of those families needing the 3rd seat row do think more economically and don't think that the VW price justifies that car. Sorry for those of you who are absolutely VW fans and aren't driving anything else like myself...


----------



## cmfitek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Why is the Diesel options limited here in the States? I know the Touareg is a Luxury sport ute but the V10TDI is $$$$$$. I test drove the V6 which seemed to be slugish (underpowered) and the V8 was good but I can not live with poor MPG's. Why is the 6 cyclinder TDI not available here in the states?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (cmfitek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmfitek* »_Why is the Diesel options limited here in the States? I know the Touareg is a Luxury sport ute but the V10TDI is $$$$$$. I test drove the V6 which seemed to be slugish (underpowered) and the V8 was good but I can not live with poor MPG's. Why is the 6 cyclinder TDI not available here in the states? 

Emissions certification.


----------



## cmfitek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

Have you checked out the VW Deutschland site? Go to the link below.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html
_The V6 TDI has CO2-Emission: 294 g/km and the V10 TDI has CO2-Emission: 346 g/km_. The particulate output for both engines is not disclosed but I would believe that the V6 output is lower than the V10. 
Once the low-sulfur diesel is more available along with Bio-Diesel; emissions for all diesel engines will be lowered. This will give diesel vehicles the ability to have catalytic converts to further bring down the the emissions output. The sulfur in the diesel fuel is the biggest problem with emissions right now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (cmfitek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmfitek* »_Have you checked out the VW Deutschland site? Go to the link below.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html
_The V6 TDI has CO2-Emission: 294 g/km and the V10 TDI has CO2-Emission: 346 g/km_. The particulate output for both engines is not disclosed but I would believe that the V6 output is lower than the V10. 
*Once the low-sulfur diesel is more available* along with Bio-Diesel; emissions for all diesel engines will be lowered. This will give diesel vehicles the ability to have catalytic converts to further bring down the the emissions output. The sulfur in the diesel fuel is the biggest problem with emissions right now.









Remember, the V10 was only certified for model year (MY) 2004 and the V6 tdi didn't exist then. The V10 did not get certification for MY 2005, or got it too late, and the V6 tdi was in its first year in MY 2005. 
The part I highlighted in bold is the operative portion. We still have crappy diesel in the USA. The emissions figures given are using European diesel, which is significantly cleaner than North American diesel standards. 
Additionally, the engines still have to be certified to meet whatever our current emissions standards. This doesn't happen overnight. 
There has been no announcement of tdi model Touaregs for MY 2006. I will be at a large Touareg event in Frankfurt in September. I'll be sure to ask about them when I am there.


----------



## cmfitek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

The V10 TDI did not pass '05 emissions! This alone is the reason why it is not an option on the '05's. The V10 and V6 TDI's where developed together and where options on the Phaeton when it was introduced in Europe. I have to check the archives about the German Touareg.The reason the V6 TDI is not available in Touaregs here in the States is VW can not produce these engines fast enough for the home market, let alone sales here in the States. I would suggest you subscribe to Wards Autoworld.
If VW wants more market share PERIOD in the States: 
A) They would build the Touareg and other vehicles here in the States and get cheap American labour. 
B) Clean your house *VW*!!! Stop the corruption with SEAT, SKODA, pay rolling German Government Officials, and bring your expensive workforce in line with BMW and Mercedes. 
C) Get in touch with the idea behind of the "Peoples car". Make exciting vehicles people can afford. The Phaeton is nice but a failure.
D) The VW dealership near me has TERRIBLE sales people. I've walked into the dealership and there is not a soul in sight! Or if they are there they are surfing the Web or talking to their wife's on the phone.
I was at the Detroit Auto show when the AAC was unveiled and this is the vehicle I want more than the Touareg. But sadly this vehicle will never be produced.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (cmfitek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmfitek* »_The V10 TDI did not pass '05 emissions! This alone is the reason why it is not an option on the '05's. The V10 and V6 TDI's where developed together and where options on the Phaeton when it was introduced in Europe. I have to check the archives about the German Touareg.The reason the V6 TDI is not available in Touaregs here in the States is VW can not produce these engines fast enough for the home market, let alone sales here in the States. I would suggest you subscribe to Wards Autoworld.


If you already knew the answer, why did you bother to come here and ask the question? Why don't you share some of the Wards Autoworld info with us?

_Quote, originally posted by *cmfitek* »_
If VW wants more market share PERIOD in the States: 
A) They would build the Touareg and other vehicles here in the States and get cheap American labour. 
B) Clean your house *VW*!!! Stop the corruption with SEAT, SKODA, pay rolling German Government Officials, and bring your expensive workforce in line with BMW and Mercedes. 
C) Get in touch with the idea behind of the "Peoples car". Make exciting vehicles people can afford. The Phaeton is nice but a failure.
D) The VW dealership near me has TERRIBLE sales people. I've walked into the dealership and there is not a soul in sight! Or if they are there they are surfing the Web or talking to their wife's on the phone.
I was at the Detroit Auto show when the AAC was unveiled and this is the vehicle I want more than the Touareg. But sadly this vehicle will never be produced.

A) I've never heard of cheap American labor. Maybe down south. Certainly not in the rust belt. They are using cheaper Slovakian labor. 
B) Doesn't really relate to this forum or this discussion?
C) The Touareg is actually a reasonably priced vehicle for all the features that it contains. Beyond that, your comments don't really relate to this forum. talk to the Phaeton guys about it.
D) Nothing new here.
Obviously, there aren't enough people like you for VW to justify the AAC. It isn't a vehicle I would have purchased. But VW got me to purchase 2 Touaregs, including one V10.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

Phew! Spockat, this thread is like hard labor for you!
Never seen such a flow of unrelated jibberish on the other forums or other threads that moderators need to tackle!
Keep up the good work








SSP.


----------



## stevenlea (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

My AC failed back in February- blowing hot air. Yes, in Texas, we need AC in February. The problem was a bad pressure sensor, which was replaced. Now I am having same problem when TReg came out of body shop for rear end collision. VW says the shop may have cancelled the computer codes when they disconnected electrical. It is a guess at this point and VW can't schedule me for 4 more days. Have had a series of problems including bad alignment, FAILED AIR COMPRESSOR on suspension and continuously cracking wood trim. I have enjoyed the Touareg a great deal and receive a great amount of positive comments from non-owners. Unfortunately, the above problems are not what I expected of a $49m vehicle. The trade-in value depreciated very rapidly and I was unable to work out a trade-in with the selling dealer.


----------



## VW_Extremist (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I love the new V6 Touareg that I purchased three weeks ago. However, some dissappointments 1.) No tire monitoring on vehicle when dealer told it had. 2.) Lack of center armrest console components as in V8. Can this be added. 3.) No hood liner on a $38,000 car. I mean this isn't a Ford! 4.) Absolutely no shelf in the glove box for me owners manual. I have to pay fifty dollars for a kit. Yeah, right! 
Other than that, the car is a dream.


----------



## sortub (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

The only thing I had to deal with in the 18 months since I purchased my Touareg has to do with the harness for the airbag system, which had to be changed twice already.


----------



## cruisinforabruisin (May 4, 2005)

our touareg has been at the dealer for the last month, as both turbos failed, and then when they got the turbos replaced the tech broke a bolt on the motormount, so we had to wait another week for the bolt to come into stock, then when we get it back, they hadent put the lisence plates on it when we had asked them to and they lost them in the dealership somewhere, we only had the car 3 days before it broke, and THEN we get it home and they overcharged the AC so that dosent work, so back to the dealer, finaly its fixed after over 6 weeks. thank god we bought the 100,000 mile warranty. but at least carter VW gave us a free loaner v6 touareg. and i think the total of all the repairs was around 8,000. besides that its a nice car.


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (cruisinforabruisin)*

Check the local lemon law --- in CA 30 days is the treshhold -- and you can get a new one for free OR your money back.


----------



## cruisinforabruisin (May 4, 2005)

yeah bu i dont think were not gona get a new free v10 tdi.


----------



## touaregsucks (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (richpearl)*

I certainly would not buy treg. Read more about them on the forum.








I own one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touaregsucks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touaregsucks* »_I certainly would not buy treg. Read more about them on the forum.








I own one. 

With a name like touaregsucks, I don't know why you would have even bought one.


----------



## markofavon (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Got my '04 V6 Treg last September at the end of the model year. Nicely optioned, but I didn't want the "potential" hassles with a bunch of electrical gizmos on it. Traded my Accord in because the wife wanted something for the winter. 
Here are a few of the changes and problems I have had in the last 12 months.
1. Bad wheel sensor. Fix was to reprogram the computer so that it would take a 10 psi change in pressure to go off. Does this make sense??? Lazy is all I call it. The fix worked for about months, and have now been living with the beep of "Faulty Wheel Sensor" and "Flat Tire" for about 2 months now.








2. Why in the hell do have the seat belt warning bell go on if the car is in park? I have to get out, rebuckle the seat belt every time I want to run into a store for a minute, and not drive my wife to drink! A total joke.








3. Radio - You sell the sterio with the ability to show the artist as well as song name. It only last for 3 weeks, then takes a crap, because, as I am told, "It's against the law in Germany, so once it leans stations, it shuts that option off!!!! Although my dealer gave me some $$$ off on aftermarket options, I'm still not satisfied. I bought it with that oprion, and want it. Nothing more, nothing less. Replacing the steroe, I am told, will have the same results in a few weeks. GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER.








4. Back seats - A total joke. German engineering? My 8 year old could do a better job.








5. Seat controls - my 8 year old couldn't get his hand between the seat and the door.








6. Garage door opener - Could never get it to accept my NEW garage opener's signal. It's not compatible with all manufactures. Mine happens to be the most widely used in the country.








7. Dealer RAPES me on oil changes!







$100 to change the oil? Local garage, using VW filter, and Mobile 1, only charges $60.








8. Key Fob sucks!














Why do I have to be 3 feet away from the front door for it to work.







My GM vahicle works from 100 feet away, through a window. It's even worked for the 6th floor of an office buiilding. Why don't you steal some good US technology. 
In a nutshell, I kick myself for even looking at the Treg.







The looks are awsome (your plans for a new grill in the next year or two blows the big one), handling is wonderful, and comfort is excellent, but are all overshadowed but the 8 items listed above. I totally skrewed up, and by the looks of it, so has VW. This bucket of bolts it getting traded for something frustrating.


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (markofavon)*

I totally agree, the devil is in the details with this car. Looks good and drives good but now days all cars do the same just the character is changed a bit. So the differentiation factor is the "DETAILS". My wife drives an Acura MDX and never had experienced any problems in 3 years, so her next car is going to be the new MDX when it is brought to market. On the other hand my Touareg became an annoyance, hope next time they test the car for a longer period and force their parts suppliers to do the same or VW is going to go down (more?) here in the US. Shame because they used to build dependable and fun cars and I owned a LOT of them, from a second hand 1975 Beattle, golf and golf GTI MkI, MkII, MkIII, MkIV, Jetta MkI, MkII, Mkiii, Scirocco, Passat MkI, MkII, etc., but never more.


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (miamijag)*

We've had a few problems, but my wife and I agree, we wouldn't trade our Treg, but we WOULD trade our dealer. Anyone want a really used poorly run, put away wet dealer in central CT? Cheap


----------



## stevenlea (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Eric Dow)*

Here is the text of my email to VWOA at the official Customer Care website:
My T-Reg was seriously 'unable to perform' during the Houston evacuation of Hurricane Rita! Due to the stop & go traffic conditions, I shut down the T-Reg as we sat in traffic for 6 hours to travel 10 miles on Beltway 8 in Houston. I also shut down the A/C. When we finally reached I-10 West, the A/C TOTALLY FAILED! See the below text of my message to The seriousness of the continuing failure of my Toureg's Air Conditioner cannot be underemphasized. This failure occured during the evacuation of Houston due to Hurricane Rita on Thursday, September 22, 2005. At this time, I was transporting my elderly parents, age 80 and 86. My father, 86, is recovering from a stroke suffered on August 7, 2005. The failure of the air conditioner required him to travel in 90 degree+ heat for 16 hours. Much of this time was spent in heavy, stop and go traffic, when we were all exposed to high amounts of carbon monoxide and other emissions from vehicles in this evacuation traffic. It is inexcusable for a vehicle of this age and investment to have this type of problem, as many other, older, less expensive vehicles did not experience such failure. I am specifically requesting a vehicle replacement at this time and have verbally notified VWOA of this. Your immediate attention to this serious matter is requested. 
VWOA replied I would have a rtesponse/contact from them within 2 business days. That time has lapsed and still no response.
Draw your own conclusions...


----------



## stevenlea (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stevenlea)*

My dealer, Rod East VW in San Antonio is working with me to resolve AC problems and communicate to VWOA. Service Manager and Service Consultant are very responsive and helpful, and always have been. I am not sure where this will end up, as VWOA has not responded or made contact with me to discuss exchange. I remain hopeful of a satisfactory, client oriented resolution from VWOA, as the "negative goodwill" generated by my inability to make a positive recommendation on Touareg will likely result in more lost sales for VW than what it would cost VW to exchange my vehicle. I noted in the Wall Street Journal yesterday the VW's Truck Sales are down 36% YTD. Higher gas prices and reliability issues can't help. Nonetheless, I just picked up a 2005 New Beetle Convertible Dark Flint Edition at Fletcher Jones Imports in Chicago yesterday. It is SWEET and the dealership was great. I haven't lost faith in VW.


----------



## touareg-tdi (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (stevenlea)*

I'm the same as everyone else. I love the way my 04 Treg TDI drives, but the details are annoying. Talk about expensive oil changes ... the V-10 oil change costs $325, at least at Miller VW of Fairfield, CT. The paint started coming off my radio buttons ... they replaced the whole radio/nav unit at no cost. The car occasionally would start to run rough and then stall, and would be hard to restart. This morning it was so bad I had to leave it in the driveway and have the car towed to the dealer. Fortunately I have a backup vehicle for getting to work when the Treg is in the shop - my good old 95 Ford Explorer with 210k miles that has never given me any problems and starts every time. Here's another one ... the tires have 21k miles on them and are very worn and need to be replaced. The Explorer tires last 100k miles! True, the Explorer drives like a piece of junk, but at least it gets me to work. As to the incredibly annoying warning messages and alarms, get someone with the computer gizmo to switch you to European mode and they will all go away ... it makes the driving experience 100% better. SpockCat did it for me, bless his heart. I think I'll stick with the car, because eventually I'll get the bugs worked out, and where else can I find a monstrously powerful SUV that drives like a sports car, tows a boat like a feather, and gets 20mpg? The service guys at Miller really do a good job of fixing things and most things are covered by warranty (except for those pesky oil changes and I hate to see what my brake job is going to cost at the next service). Having the backup car sure helps, though. 
One question for anyone who is reading this ... any advice on what tires to get? I want something with a little more tread that will be a year round tire with good snow traction and hopefully at least 40k miles of life. The original tires are Continentals, so I don't want those again. I need 255/55VR18. I was thinking of getting the Michelin Pilot HX MXM4, available through tirerack.com at $146 each, or the Pirelli Scorpion Zero at $138. Any advice would be most welcome. - Jim


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touareg-tdi)*

ive got a v-10 too and after 8000 miles of wear on my contis i got 2 different pairs of tires, perlli scorpian for the winter [real good] and bridgestone dueler aluensa [pardon the spelling] check on the tire rack site as they wear way better and came with tread twice as deep.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touareg-tdi)*

Michelin 4x4 Diamaris


----------



## anthem1 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Hello I Have a 05 Touareg v-8 I really like it with the exception i would of liked it to have a better stereo system my speakers sound blown brought it in and had the rear speakers replaced and it still sounds the same?? I also think they should of installed an xm radio option and blue tooth like all the japanese cars are equiped... i have a tuner which is not that great.. i did not want to lose the radio for a Xm system.. also when you fold down the rear seats it leave a big compressed mark in the leather tried puting towels etc any sugesstions?
Thanks


----------



## DimceR32 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (anthem1)*

for all i care VWOA can stuff it untill they resolve my issues with the amp....I know it sounds petty but wtf...iv had the truck for a week, not even 800 miles on it yet and iv gone through 2 amps and then told the next one will not be warrentied....BY VWOA!!
Mabye you should install an amp that works....a navi that works...and better customer service...esp for long term customer like my self!....My family and I have bought soo many Vws....TWO WITCH HAVE BEEN W12 Pheatons!!...and TWO V8 05 Touaregs!!!!, A GTI, R32, Bug, Passat......
I expected problems, but not for cars that are past the 50k mark in price from vw...



_Modified by Peter at 3:18 AM 10-21-2005_


----------



## dgs2828 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (DimceR32)*

We own a 2004 V6 T-reg, or should I say it owns us? Bought it new.
In the first week, the battery died and the car would not start. 
Then, rear computer panel failed (rear door would not open). 
The right rear taillight got condensation in it and was replaced. 
The tire pressure sensor failed. 
One of the front airbags needed to be replaced twice. 
Now the drive shaft is screaming.
And..... dealerships do not nec provide loaners.
Sure, all covered by warranty, but a waste of my time.


----------



## ni7irs (Sep 27, 2005)

My suggestion for any improvements would be to make it RELIABLE. I have an 04 and what a piece of garbage. It has 22 pages of service history AND for every three weeks of service it is in the shop 3-5 days. It fits the definition of a Lemon and when I finally had enough, VWOA offered me $5,000 off on a trade in thereby taking advantage of their own ineptitude. What a crock. Buy American or Japanese - VW is the equivalent to Soviet engineering. Worthless.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (touareg-tdi)*

"True, the Explorer drives like a piece of junk, but at least it gets me to work. "
Touareg IS a piece of junk and DOES NOT get you to work.
You'll never get 100K miles out of the Touareg. (You might not ever get to work!)


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (trexer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trexer001* »_"True, the Explorer drives like a piece of junk, but at least it gets me to work. "
Touareg IS a piece of junk and DOES NOT get you to work.
You'll never get 100K miles out of the Touareg. (You might not ever get to work!)

OMG - An Exploder!!! NOW I understand the mentality of who we're dealing with!! Hey man there are prescriptions for your problem...get over yourself, we can deal with our problems


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (V10)*

Mmm, a little off topic. I think everybody should be able to express their mind about the car with the comfort that his/hers opinion will not subject of a personal attack. Chill out.


----------



## touareg-tdi (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (miamijag)*

By the way, the problem with my T-Reg was a clogged fuel filter, something that happens with diesel I suppose. It should have been checked during the regular service. The car is working great now, so NO COMPLAINTS. I got Nokian tires for the car, which are supposed to be great in the snow and hopefully will last a lot longer than the OE Continentals, but they weren't cheap - $230 each installed. I put the boat away for the winter and now I can't wait to go skiing! Praying for TONS of snow.


----------



## cintel73 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I would say they did a great job on the vehicle overall. somethings they may want to fix is a way to just hold down the seat memory button and have to go into position. i know i have to hold my down until it gets to where it was set. 
They should make Bluetooth built into the system. 
They need to work on the throttle. very touchy and hesitant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (cintel73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cintel73* »_I would say they did a great job on the vehicle overall. somethings they may want to fix is a way to just hold down the seat memory button and have to go into position. i know i have to hold my down until it gets to where it was set. 
They should make Bluetooth built into the system. 
They need to work on the throttle. very touchy and hesitant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bluetooth can be added pretty easily.
Read the FAQs. There are solutions for hesitation mentioned there.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Bluetooth can be added pretty easily....

I agree it can be added very easily, but it would be nice to have it from the factory (at a reasonable price, of course) in a future version of the Touareg - and I think that is partly the intent of this feedback thread.


----------



## Chazvegas (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

After 16 months of problems and 17 visits at two different dealers, lemon law request, emails to VPs at VWofA, I traded in my Touareg and got a Honda. Took a big loss but I am very happy to get rid of the s#!t box. This was my third VW and will be my last (not counting a old Baja.)
Thanks to all the tex'ers for their help through out the years. I wouldn't have made it this long without your help. See ya in Air-cooled when I get the Baja.
BTW: Stay away from Minuteman VW in Bedford, MA and Colonial VW in Shewsbury, MA.


----------



## SSP (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (Chazvegas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chazvegas* »_
BTW: Stay away from Minuteman VW in Bedford, MA and Colonial VW in Shewsbury, MA.

Could you be specific as to why you would recommend to stay away from them?


----------



## nyc_moto (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Overall my 2004 V6 Trg is a GREAT suv! I love it, and drive it alot. Drove from my previous home in NYC to LA and racked up 7k in the cross country trip. But VW needs to fix the future Trgs. I will be buying another one, hopefully soon, trading up from my 04. I have an early 04 model, so yes I have a few serious bugs and issues. The latest was suv getting stuck in park, and after 2 weeks ibn the shop, my dealer replaced the entire shifting unit, not fun. For sure, VW needs to make a better "build quality" for the future. If your plastic pieces "flake" and "wear" excessively, then fix it. Find a new pastic source, as well as cracking wood trim. These are "no brainer" build quality issues that for a 40-50k suv need to be addressed. Also its apparent that many VW dealers do not have the skills or no how to fix Trgs. I am lucky to have a "fairly" close by dealer who is really skilled, and does a great job of tracking down the bugs and taking care of the Trgs "problems". The Trg is a wonderful suv, great design, great ride, but its has alot of "issues" and the build quality is POOR. VW needs to address these issues before the public "forgets" how great this SUV is.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (nyc_moto)*

25k on my 2004 V10. I have to see if VW will swap it for a new 2006 V10 when they show up. I have a problem with the 2004. It has too many trouble-free miles.


----------



## tugz (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

2004 v8 
12k: 6-7k on a cross continent trip.
service costs: $120 5k oil change @ 3k in toronto vw, $130 10k service and oil change escondido vw ca. total $240/year.
no elec problems besides the bells. i don't even hear it anymore. 
has always started.
nav- crappy in the western states but worked well out east.
alignment- pulls to the right when i'm on the right hand side of the road and pull to the left when i'm on the left hand side of the road. i've written this off as responsive and no undue wear on tires so no problems there.
transmission: fine with me.
overall: i like the car. nice style comfort and speed. the volkswagen dealersship, darcars in college park particularly, however lied to me during the purchase process and refused to make good on their criminal practice of lying to their customers to make a sale. i bought the oil change service contract for a $1000 on multiple assurances that the contract was fully transferable to any volkswagen dealership. well as most of you may know at this point i was duped. i have excuses but i'd rather keep them to myself







.



_Modified by tugz at 6:37 PM 1-5-2006_


----------



## eriebucks (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

I have my 2004 Touareg for two years with no major problems. A few minor electronic issues were promptly addressed and corrected. The only thing that cannot be corrected is the manual seat height adjustment. 
The adjusting lever is positioned next to the seat cushion bolster, each time you enter or exit the vehicle the bolster is compressed and pushes the adjusting lever down thereby lowering the seat one notch.
I am open to any suggestions to correct the problem.


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (eriebucks)*

The only three possible suggestions are:
Enter on the right side if you are not English
Pump the lever twice every time you enter the vehicle.
Dump the car (in my case, this was my option).
Bonus: Sunroof entry is out of the question on rainy days, specially if you live in Miami








Just kidding, there is nothing for that as far as I know.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (eriebucks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eriebucks* »_ The only thing that cannot be corrected is the manual seat height adjustment. 
The adjusting lever is positioned next to the seat cushion bolster, each time you enter or exit the vehicle the bolster is compressed and pushes the adjusting lever down thereby lowering the seat one notch.
I am open to any suggestions to correct the problem. 

Answer is here: http://forums.clubtouareg.com/...rt=15


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

That is from the MacGyver Winter Collection, isn't it? It is really funny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (miamijag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miamijag* »_That is from the MacGyver Winter Collection, isn't it? It is really funny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








No, it is photos from http://www.touareg-freunde.de/...t=109


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

It was an ironic joke but if you really stop and think about it, it is sad that the owner of a car that costs more than 37k (mine) will have to go out and buy that gadget.
For that matter just placing a plastic mat on the ventilation outlet above the dash would have cured the fogging of the windshield but that is not the point, isn't it?. Thanks anyway for the laugh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (miamijag)*

Mousepad on the dashboard is a poor solution for a problem that shouldn't exist. I don't know of any other vehicles that blow air onto the windshield when the defroster ISN'T selected.


----------



## miamijag (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... (spockcat)*

I couldn't agree with you more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, I want to take the opportunity to thank you for all the useful info that you have posted


----------



## touareg2005 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

We love our Touareg. We leased (36mo) a V8 2005 model in October 2005 and got a great deal.
However, the service was a disaster from beginning to end (Potamkin dealership in NYC). To this day, we haven't gotten a manual, and I cannot figure out all the good fancy features of this car. It really defeats the purpose of paying extra $$ to get a higher model car with all those extra options/features. (Not to mention they had missing parts they were NOT willing to order for us when we were taking our brand new car home!!!)
I even wrote an email to the dealership website (Potamkin, NYC), and never heard a peep. Although I LOVE VW (I love the design, the performance, etc.), I would never ever go back because of all the trouble we are going through since day one. (Believe me, there are lots more than just a missing manual since we got this car...) Now we regret choosing VW over Infinity FX...
I'm sorry to have such a negative response, but I really do hope that they will greatly improve their customer service.


----------



## TimFountain (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL VWOA TOUAREG FEEDBACK FORUM... ([email protected])*

Only two things really needs changing.... Dealers and their attitudes to customers who put down a large chunk of change and in return are rewarded with surly, can't-do service, malibu rental cars and incapable technicians all backed by a lousy support and spares organization.


----------

